# Riots in Saint Louis



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Not a PEEP from my local news about this, so you might not have heard about it. Multiple buildings have been burned down. 
Also, police shot this guy 10 times. Police say he "struggled with the cop and tried to take his weapon"
Witnesses say he had his armed raised.



> FERGUSON, Mo. (AP) -- A day of anger over a fatal police shooting of an unarmed black man in suburban St. Louis turned to mayhem as people looted businesses, vandalized vehicles and confronted police in riot gear who tried to block access to parts of the city.
> 
> The tensions erupted after a candlelight vigil Sunday night for 18-year-old Michael Brown, who police said was shot multiple times Saturday after a scuffle involving the officer, Brown and another person in Ferguson, a predominantly black suburb of the city.
> 
> ...


source: http://www.wbal.com/article/ap?arti...TE=WBAL&amp;SECTION=HOME&amp;TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Im about 30 mins away from this area and hardly have heard of it either. Damn shame.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been following this story all weekend and thankfully, it has broken into the mainstream. These murders are no longer isolated incidents of the past few months but a disturbing pattern where Blacks are being killed by the police. 

There was a dead teenager left dead in the street for four hours and more people are concerned over property? 

A Watch group has vowed action.





Anonymous Vows Action Over Shooting Death of Unarmed Teen


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh no guys look out anonymous is gonna get dem po-po!

i'm sure the oppressors are quaking in their boots at the coming DDOS and doxes of publicly availalbe information anyone not braindead can acquire and their website informing the world ferguson pd loves bags of dicks for a few hours

anonymous biggest fucking joke ever :lmao

too bad the rioters didn't bag a few pigs to show them they can't get away with their bullshit the arrogance and general goosestep attitude and lack of accountability of the police is gonna result in a lot of dead pigs someday.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

I wonder how the damaging of others property and fucking stealing solve the problem. They should whoop the ass of whoever is responsible for shooting.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

deepelemblues said:


> oh no guys look out anonymous is gonna get dem po-po!
> 
> i'm sure the oppressors are quaking in their boots at the coming DDOS and doxes of publicly availalbe information anyone not braindead can acquire and their website informing the world ferguson pd loves bags of dicks for a few hours
> 
> ...


Um, you do realize that Anonymous has taken down fucking child porn rings and shit right? Their shit list is the last shit list you want to get on next to the mob and the cartel. Everybody views hackers as jokes, but if they're good enough they can fuck your life three times over.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Scooty Puff Jr said:


> Um, you do realize that Anonymous has taken down fucking child porn rings and shit right? Their shit list is the last shit list you want to get on next to the mob and the cartel. Everybody views hackers as jokes, but if they're good enough they can fuck your life three times over.


:lmao

If you are being serious, you need to get out more. Anonymous is bluster. What have they done since Lulzsec got vanned. Tell me. All that shit-talking lulz and arrogance and guess what? Sabu fucked up and turned bitch snitch and thn the rest got their free party van trip too. Because the Man isn't stupid or incapable. Authorities give zero fucks that Anonymous is coming after them because Anonymous has zero power. Oh no they can get thousands of losers to harass an individual. That is terrible for a single person, but the government? The fuck does the government care about thousands of losers talking shit on it on the internet and DDOSing public websites. That does jack and shit, respectively, to the ability of the government to rule.

Meanwhile there are real hacker rings not pale emaciated or obese shit-talking skiddies who actually can get you killed. And hacker rings that can actually do real damage to governments. But since I don't fucks with the Ukrainian or Russian or Belorussian mob, or the Chinese or US or Israeli militaries, I'm not exactly worried about them either.

I don't know where people got this idea that Anonymous is powerful and important but there's a huge degree of fantasy in it. The unstoppable bandits fighting for the people, always one step ahead of the cruel and stupid authorities. It's an old and popular archetype and Anonymous is just the latest group to unconsciously adopt its mantle. They're still nobodies with no real influence past their power to look cool and fascinate uncool journalists.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a surprise. These low life pieces of trash wait for something to happen as an excuse to hurt people, steal and destroy shit.

Justice for Michael Brown = setting a gas station on fire. Yeah, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know about you guys but when I'm mad I burn down my own neighbor hood because...

I don't know it seems dumb to me 

I have never had the urge to hurt anyone and the things I would like to get for free I could not carry or would need to be activated remotely or need paperwork so I guess I'll just order pizza and hope the mobs don't attack the pizza guy and eat my hot wings


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

stevefox1200 said:


> I don't know about you guys but when I'm mad I burn down my own neighbor hood because...
> 
> I don't know it seems dumb to me
> 
> I have never had the urge to hurt anyone and the things I would like to get for free I could not carry or would need to be activated remotely or need paperwork so I guess I'll just order pizza and hope the mobs don't attack the pizza guy and eat my hot wings



Pizza sounds great!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*FBI Investigating Shooting Death Of Unarmed Missouri Teen*








FERGUSON, Mo. (AP) — The FBI is investigating possible civil rights violations after a suburban St. Louis police officer fatally shot an unarmed teenager.

Cheryl Mimura, a spokeswoman for the FBI's St. Louis field office, says the agency opened an investigation Monday into possible civil rights violations arising from the death of 18-year-old Michael Brown. Police say Brown was shot multiple times Saturday in a scuffle with an officer in Ferguson.

Mimura says the FBI is monitoring the case and working with St. Louis County police.

A candlelight vigil for Brown was held Sunday, and tensions erupted later that night. Nearly three dozen people were arrested after a crowd looted and burned stores, vandalized vehicles and taunted officers.

Mimura noted that the FBI would be investigating such a shooting regardless of the public attention.

Copyright 2014 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/fbi-investigates-shooting-unarmed-teen-st-louis


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Never understood how stealing and destroying property solved anything. These people are just looking for a lame excuse to do this shit. It has NOTHING to do with a dead kid.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> What a surprise. These low life pieces of trash wait for something to happen as an excuse to hurt people, steal and destroy shit.
> 
> Justice for Michael Brown = setting a gas station on fire. Yeah, that makes a lot of sense.





Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Never understood how stealing and destroying property solved anything. These people are just looking for a lame excuse to do this shit. It has NOTHING to do with a dead kid.


:clap


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MikeTO said:


> I wonder how the damaging of others property and fucking stealing solve the problem.


We had the same kind of situation here around 10 years or so. Cop shoots an unarmed kid, opportunistic tools march to streets to break stuff and steal. A lot of minority owned business got trashed and looted. What a great way to stick it to "the man" and show how upset you are.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Empress said:


> I've been following this story all weekend and thankfully, it has broken into the mainstream. These murders are no longer isolated incidents of the past few months but a disturbing pattern where Blacks are being killed by the police.
> 
> There was a dead teenager left dead in the street for four hours and more people are concerned over property?
> 
> ...


Those poor poor ferrel creatures... They just never do anything wrong do they?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> There was a dead teenager left dead in the street for four hours and more people are concerned over property?


That justifies rioting and looting how?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The videos of the riots are just maddening. Senseless jackasses just dying for a 'reason' to act like cavemen.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like these videos for one reason 

The highest rated comments are always something like "look at those apes, send them back to africa" 

and people wonder why the government does not listen to the public


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This shit never ends.....


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

MikeTO said:


> I wonder how the damaging of others property and fucking stealing solve the problem. They should whoop the ass of whoever is responsible for shooting.


We had a mini riot last we at a surfing event.. using security camera footage, cell phone photos, whatever they could- they captured about 9 people mostly responsible.

I imagine the same will happen to the morons who didn't cover their faces.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Much as I don't condone the riots, people go crazy when they are angry and emotional. The kid really shouldn't have been shot ten times especially if he was unarmed. Hell, he shouldn't have been shot at all. The authorities are responsible for what is happening right now. I don't agree with either party but the cops are way more at fault here than the emotional people ransacking buildings and property.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Pew, pew pew, 'Muricah!


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

They're mad because of police brutality based on racial inequality I assume.

How are you supposed to advance as a race, though, when your answer to everything is light buildings on fire and steal rims.

I can't take their anger seriously if the main purpose in protesting is to make their ride fly and update their wardrobe.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> What a surprise. These low life pieces of trash wait for something to happen as an excuse to hurt people, steal and destroy shit.
> 
> Justice for Michael Brown = setting a gas station on fire. Yeah, that makes a lot of sense.


who gives a fuck? stop whining about destroyed property when someone innocent was gunned down for no fucking reason.



stevefox1200 said:


> I don't know about you guys but when I'm mad I burn down my own neighbor hood because...
> 
> I don't know it seems dumb to me
> 
> I have never had the urge to hurt anyone and the things I would like to get for free I could not carry or would need to be activated remotely or need paperwork so I guess I'll just order pizza and hope the mobs don't attack the pizza guy and eat my hot wings


is it really _your_ neighborhood when you can be killed for nothing?



Pratchett said:


> We had the same kind of situation here around 10 years or so. Cop shoots an unarmed kid, opportunistic tools march to streets to break stuff and steal. A lot of minority owned business got trashed and looted. What a great way to stick it to "the man" and show how upset you are.


i doubt any of the businesses trashed were minority owned here. most of them were probably exploiting them and adding little to the community.



stevefox1200 said:


> I like these videos for one reason
> 
> The highest rated comments are always something like "look at those apes, send them back to africa"
> 
> and people wonder why the government does not listen to the public


because most of them think the same thing? :draper2



ST1TCH said:


> They're mad because of police brutality based on racial inequality I assume.
> 
> How are you supposed to advance as a race, though, when your answer to everything is light buildings on fire and steal rims.
> 
> I can't take their anger seriously if the main purpose in protesting is to make their ride fly and update their wardrobe.


that wasn't their main reason of protesting. the police arrived at a peaceful protest in riot gear, antagonized the crowd, quarantined them into an area and allowed this to take place. this is all on the cops. stop blaming people for lashing out for being treated like animals for generations.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Is it just me or does America look like it is imploding?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

scrilla said:


> who gives a fuck? stop whining about destroyed property when someone innocent was gunned down for no fucking reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of people give a fuck, genius. You seem bothered. Go outside and burn a car or throw a brick at someone.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

scrilla said:


> who gives a fuck? stop whining about destroyed property when someone innocent was gunned down for no fucking reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You clearly have not been in my neighborhood

My neighbor drives like an asshole

always clipping my mail box that i just got painted

the motherfucker



Lou_Skunt said:


> Is it just me or does America look like it is imploding?


Its just you

London Riots anyone










best part of any riot is people posing with da LOOT


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Plenty of people give a fuck, genius. You seem bothered. Go outside and burn a car or throw a brick at someone.


if that was where i lived then i probably would have. don't tell people how to feel about their oppression. if i felt that i could be murdered where i lived just because the color of my skin then you're damn right i would be upset about it. especially when the cops there are specifically racist. google their crime stats.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

scrilla said:


> who gives a fuck? stop whining about destroyed property when someone innocent was gunned down for no fucking reason.


Yeah it's a tragedy that someone had to die and people should be upset, but we don't know what happened, or what provoked the cop to fire his weapon. 

You don't have to whine about destroyed property, but what are these people accomplishing by destroying parts of their community? They started rioting because of violence, so why not turn around and cause more violence fpalm. That's really going to prove a point.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> i doubt any of the businesses trashed were minority owned here. most of them were probably exploiting them and adding little to the community.


a gas station and convenience store was exploiting the community? how, by helping enable it to live in the 21st century instead of the 18th?



> don't tell people how to feel about their oppression.


feelings and and actions are 2 different things 

lots of people haven't figured that one out yet and skin color is not a factor



> Originally Posted by Lou_Skunt View Post
> Is it just me or does America look like it is imploding?


no you're just 12


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, since someone was wrongfully executed, you think people should just ignore / not care about the riots that are endangering plenty of others? Alright.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, this could have been a story about how a peaceful protest was raided by police.

But since we needed to rob the neighborhood it's now a story about how a black mob lit the town on fire cause they wanted rims and hair supplies.

I didn't write the story so don't get mad with me. Any press is good press, I guess...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Anton Chigurh said:


> Yeah it's a tragedy that someone had to die and people should be upset, but we don't know what happened, or what provoked the cop to fire his weapon.
> 
> You don't have to whine about destroyed property, but what are these people accomplishing by destroying parts of their community? They started rioting because of violence, so why not turn around and cause more violence fpalm. That's really going to prove a point.


it's not your community if you can get killed for the color of your skin. riots are not rational incidents. they are things that occur due to emotion likely because an entire population of people feel powerless. so some businesses got destroyed, boo fucking hoo. it's nowhere near the injustice of an 18 year old kid getting killed for nothing.

what should they do exactly? wait for the cop to get prosecuted (hint: he won't)? have a prayer circle? what the fuck is that going to accomplish?



ST1TCH said:


> Well, this could have been a story about how a peaceful protest was raided by police.
> 
> But since we needed to rob the neighborhood it's now a story about how a black mob lit the town on fire cause they wanted rims and hair supplies.
> 
> I didn't write the story so don't get mad with me. Any press is good press, I guess...


it wouldn't have been a story if they didn't riot. the media was already ignoring this all weekend until the riot.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

scrilla said:


> it's not your community if you can get killed for the color of your skin. riots are not rational incidents. they are things that occur due to emotion likely because an entire population of people feel powerless. so some businesses got destroyed, boo fucking hoo. it's nowhere near the injustice of an 18 year old kid getting killed for nothing.
> 
> what should they do exactly? wait for the cop to get prosecuted (hint: he won't)? have a prayer circle? what the fuck is that going to accomplish?


You should seek anger management if you're getting this worked up over a message board. Take a deep breathe and relax. 

*But yes these riots seem to be accomplishing so much.* fpalm There was plenty of coverage of the shooting before people in the community started to revolt. So don't put the blame on that. Ignorance is strong with this one.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

scrilla said:


> it's not your community if you can get killed for the color of your skin. riots are not rational incidents. they are things that occur due to emotion likely because an entire population of people feel powerless. so some businesses got destroyed, boo fucking hoo. it's nowhere near the injustice of an 18 year old kid getting killed for nothing.
> 
> what should they do exactly? wait for the cop to get prosecuted (hint: he won't)? have a prayer circle? what the fuck is that going to accomplish?
> 
> ...


Relax, I'm sure that blacks will be treated fairly from this day forward.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

https://vine.co/v/MYZmwD9Dqhu


hey brehs let the over militarized police force raise their guns at dudes recording vines. fuck those dumb blacks right? how dare they not give into their racist oppressors.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess the LA riots were justified too, right? fpalm

What does looting, attacking other people and burning down stores have to with protest? NOTHING.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

The United States of everyone... except blacks.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

So now it's a story and we know a bunch of black people got together to burn down their community.

And now it can be a story about how the struggling middle class' tax dollars are going towards rebuilding the community that will eventually be torn apart by riots again.

And don't think I'm suggesting that they are low class because they are black, I'm suggesting that they are low class because no other class destroys their community in a riot.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lou_Skunt said:


> The United States of everyone... except blacks.


How about you watch what the police did to the WTO protesters or RNC 2004 or Oakland Occupy protesters. Most of whom were quite palefaced.

Of course all those dirty hippies and anarchists deserved it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Anton Chigurh said:


> You should seek anger management if you're getting this worked up over a message board. Take a deep breathe and relax.
> 
> *But yes these riots seem to be accomplishing so much.* fpalm There was plenty of coverage of the shooting before people in the community started to revolt. So don't put the blame on that. Ignorance is strong with this one.


yeah my bad for being upset that innocent teenagers are getting killed by cops. it's just a message board lolz~~!!! riots accomplished plenty during the civil rights and labor rights movements in this country. you clearly don't know fuck about your history.

anyone who sees this as a story about black people burning down their community and not a dead 18 year old was always going to see it that way. racists will be racists.




deepelemblues said:


> How about you watch what the police did to the WTO protesters or RNC 2004 or Oakland Occupy protesters. Most of whom were quite palefaced.
> 
> Of course all those dirty hippies and anarchists deserved it.


how many of them were killed? 3 unarmed black men have been killed by police in the last 3 weeks in america.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lou_Skunt said:


> The United States of everyone... except blacks.


Did the US run over your puppy as a child or did your parents die in some kind of US related accident?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

scrilla said:


> https://vine.co/v/MYZmwD9Dqhu
> 
> 
> hey brehs let the over militarized police force raise their guns at dudes recording vines. fuck those dumb blacks right? how dare they not give into their racist oppressors.


The guy recording the vine deserved to be shot, obviously.

They're fucking throwing tear gas at people for simply standing outside their home but I'm sure they deserve it too.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> How about you watch what the police did to the WTO protesters or RNC 2004 or Oakland Occupy protesters. Most of whom were quite palefaced.
> 
> Of course all those dirty hippies and anarchists deserved it.


Those are protesters. There seems to be a lot of "accidental" black deaths in police custody. Just sayin'.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Lou_Skunt said:


> The United States of everyone... except blacks.


We have a black President, in case you have forgotten. Well, Black Hawaiian whatever. You need new material.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> I guess the LA riots were justified too, right? fpalm
> 
> What does looting, attacking other people and burning down stores have to with protest? NOTHING.


Apparently not reacting with violence and endangering other people is immediately out of the question. Hell, if people are going to react in the most uncivilized way possible, why not just go straight after the responsible party, the douchebag police in this town? 

Sure, you won't come away with snack cakes and other shit stolen from the gas station, but wouldn't it be the more logical choice than just further doing damage to the already fucked community (fucked as a result of the murder)? It just sounds like it's stacking the shit, making an already terrible situation that much worse.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

please let me know what the acceptable and appropriate reaction to an 18 year old being killed by police for nothing? since you guys seem to have all the answers.



> Julie Bosman @juliebosman
> Police shooting rubber bullets at crowd, including reporters and photographers. #Ferguson
> 6:11 PM - 11 Aug 2014


they're the uncivilized ones though. :kobe


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> We have a black President, in case you have forgotten. Well, Black Hawaiian whatever. You need new material.


We have a black president, therefore no racism exists any more. My apologies.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

scrilla said:


> yeah my bad for being upset that innocent teenagers are getting killed by cops. it's just a message board lolz~~!!! riots accomplished plenty during the civil rights and labor rights movements in this country. you clearly don't know fuck about your history.
> 
> anyone who sees this as a story about black people burning down their community and not a dead 18 year old was always going to see it that way. racists will be racists.


MLK separated himself form the riots because he knew he would not be taken seriously by the public if they thought he was leading a gang of thugs

Same with the labor rights, they didn't just let anyone in 

When Gandhi was doing his thing there was a rival group who was so desperate for independence that they allied with the Nazi's just to get guns 

Its the reason that protests in the past were successful and ones today don't work

You are far more likely to get support as a victim than you are as an aggressor and the people who changed society knew that and always separated themselves from radicals who think aggression is the best response

Violence only works if somehow mange to kill everyone opposing you which is kinda hard


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> how many of them were killed? 3 unarmed black men have been killed by police in the last 3 weeks in america.


plenty of unarmed white people killed by police in america

well not plenty

not plenty of black people either though



> Those are protesters. There seems to be a lot of "accidental" black deaths in police custody. Just sayin'.


shit happens to white people too in police custody or during arrest

google is your friend

the real problem in america with race and the law is after the arrest going through the system

police are equal opportunity murderers



> they're the uncivilized ones though.


the cops should withdraw ten miles and declare a purge for 12 hours. just like the movie! but only for ferguson. then maybe the righteous rage would be propitiated. 

in most of the rest of the world it'd be live bullets and dozens would be dead in the streets


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Why are we not acknowledging that there is indeed a middleground between thanking the police for killing an unarmed man and burning your town to the ground?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so how many unarmed white men have police killed in the last 3 weeks?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

stevefox1200 said:


> MLK separated himself form the riots because he knew he would not be taken seriously by the public if they thought he was leading a gang of thugs
> 
> Same with the labor rights, they didn't just let anyone in
> 
> ...


acting civil brought a lot of justice in the cases of Trayvon Martin and Sean Bell right? 

look if they want to protest peacefully that's fine, but if you think that the riots didn't make those in power more willing to work with the peaceful groups then you're tripping. unlike you guys i'm not gonna tell people how to feel or act. especially when the cops showed up to a peaceful protest and antagonized a group just 24 hours after killing a kid for no reason. when you have no economic or political power there's only so many ways to apply pressure to an oppressive power structure.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

scrilla said:


> so how many unarmed white men have police killed in the last 3 weeks?


3 weeks is an arbitrary and reasonless restriction. Kelly Thomas and Keith Vidal are two that got wide coverage. There are many, many others. Mental illness is usually involved.



> look if they want to protest peacefully that's fine, but if you think that the riots didn't make those in power more willing to work with the peaceful groups then you're tripping. unlike you guys i'm not gonna tell people how to feel or act. especially when the cops showed up to a peaceful protest and antagonized a group just 24 hours after killing a kid for no reason. when you have no economic or political power there's only so many ways to apply pressure to an oppressive power structure.


dumb stuff like this is why blacks aren't gonna be better off for a long time



> acting civil brought a lot of justice in the cases of Trayvon Martin and Sean Bell right?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sean_Bell#Trial_and_acquittal_on_all_charges

Zimmerman was acquitted too. The rule of law is an oppressive power structure fine, have your righteous anarchy and reordering of society. Feel free to do it in one of those countries far away where they wasted the 20th century killing themselves and their neighbors doing it, not gonna work in the US.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

ST1TCH said:


> Why are we not acknowledging that there is indeed a middleground between thanking the police for killing an unarmed man and burning your town to the ground?


Yeah 

The riots should be charged with... whatever you charge someone for rioting (destruction of property?)

and 

The police officer should charged with murder 

Then we can all go home and watch Summerslam or Triplemaina (which ever is your thing)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The US was founded on a violent insurrection, and people here have a problem with some riots?

Also, this is one of the few serious arguments in this section that hasn't yet devolved into awful flaming. Please continue.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Suggesting that only black people are killed by police is not only silly, but insanely wrong and self serving... Kind of like burning down your own neighborhood to prove a point.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/07/justice/north-carolina-teen-killed/
http://www.ijreview.com/2014/02/115178-police-shoot-kill-80-year-old-man-bed/
http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...less-Shelter-Near-Fort-Belvoir-229965241.html

Now these aren't instances of black people or white people being unnecessarily killed by law enforcement. There's a senior citizen, a homeless man, and a mentally challenged teenager, all of irrelevant race. This is a human problem, not a race problem.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

scrilla said:


> acting civil brought a lot of justice in the cases of Trayvon Martin and Sean Bell right?
> 
> look if they want to protest peacefully that's fine, but if you think that the riots didn't make those in power more willing to work with the peaceful groups then you're tripping. unlike you guys i'm not gonna tell people how to feel or act. especially when the cops showed up to a peaceful protest and antagonized a group just 24 hours after killing a kid for no reason. when you have no economic or political power there's only so many ways to apply pressure to an oppressive power structure.


I totally understand the anger but it is so easy to write off rioters as malcontents and ignore them

Its not "power" you have to show off to but the average person who has nothing to do with the situation

When they get hooked in there has to be a real response because they have nothing to gain which makes their support seem far more "honest"

The image of protesters being harmed and not fighting back is far more powerful and more likely to get sympathy than setting cop on fire 

Protests are a public relations war and a riot is the equivalent of a child yelling DO IT NOW which only the weakest willed parents will bend to and viewers will just think is troublemaker

and holy shit my typing is fucking sucking right now


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

MikeTO said:


> I wonder how the damaging of others property and fucking stealing solve the problem. They should whoop the ass of whoever is responsible for shooting.


The police? I agree. Too bad the thugs are armed with riot armor and armored SUVs and machine guns and the oppressed citizens aren't. 



RyanPelley said:


> What a surprise. These low life pieces of trash wait for something to happen as an excuse to hurt people, steal and destroy shit.


Pretty sure the real low life pieces of trash are the thugs who shot an unarmed kid and are now out in military gear stroking their penises and asserting their dominance. 

https://vine.co/v/MYZmwD9Dqhu

Point a machine gun right at a guy for recording you on his cell phone. 

COPS ARE HEROES ETC


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ST1TCH said:


> Suggesting that only black people are killed by police is not only silly, but insanely wrong and self serving...


so is pretending like these problems are equal for blacks and whites in america. 

they really do need to militarize the police ASAP:

https://vine.co/v/MYZKtDLAJ0v

cops should not be looking like something out of call of duty.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> The US was founded on a violent insurrection, and people here have a problem with some riots?


how are they similar 

"oppression!" doesn't cut it you got people recording the police and not being beat up and disappeared into the night for weeks or months or forever and you'd think it was hungary 1956 from the way some people are talking.



> Point a machine gun right at a guy for recording you on his cell phone.
> 
> COPS ARE HEROES ETC


how brutal this oppressor is shooting that person oh wait he didnt do shit and let him record



> The police? I agree. Too bad the thugs are armed with riot armor and armored SUVs and machine guns and the oppressed citizens aren't.


i agree it really is too bad hundreds or thousands aren't dead and the city entirely in flames



> Pretty sure the real low life pieces of trash are the thugs who shot an unarmed kid and are now out in military gear stroking their penises and asserting their dominance.


i don't think you know what cops in military gear jerking it and asserting their dominance actually looks like, try some video from iran or egypt. one person gets killed unjustifiably - out of a couple hundred a year, in a country of 300 million and more than 700,000 police and the response is vigorous and passionate and more people almost always don't die in that response - but let's change that. to the barricades, we have nothing to lose but what we're fighting for.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> how are they similar
> 
> "oppression!" doesn't cut it you got people recording the police and not being beat up and disappeared into the night for weeks or months or forever and you'd think it was hungary 1956 from the way some people are talking.


This is the worst type of logic. It's not bad enough, so let's not do anything about it!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, why would police wear riot gear....unless of course if there was a riot going on? 

:benson


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Yeah, why would police wear riot gear....unless of course if there was a riot going on?
> 
> :benson


A riot started because they murdered a teenager in cold blood. :draper2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Yeah, why would police wear riot gear....unless of course if there was a riot going on?
> 
> :benson


You realize that cops showed up like that when it was just a peaceful protest right?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

also they were in riot gear during a peaceful protest. nothing says riot like a candlelight vigil.



live stream: http://new.livestream.com/ktvi/live


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> The police? I agree. Too bad the thugs are armed with riot armor and armored SUVs and machine guns and the oppressed citizens aren't.
> 
> Pretty sure the real low life pieces of trash are the thugs who shot an unarmed kid and are now out in military gear stroking their penises and asserting their dominance.
> 
> ...


Do you just like wait for things to happen to gloat about it 

I mean being anti authority and all that jazz is fine but you seem to be more like the "sensationalist FUCK DA MAN middle school ANARKZT" than the "everyone one should have the right choose their own way anarchist"


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

scrilla said:


> also they were in riot gear during a peaceful protest. nothing says riot like a candlelight vigil.


You're wrong on that one. They were candle lighting while black. Second degree felony, bro.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

They are dressed like that because there is a rioting faction destroying the city.

Their job, right now, is to keep as many innocent people from being hurt as possible. I know that sounds contradictory, because of the unjust murder that set this all off, but no more innocent people should be hurt and if it takes excessive force to bring peace then that's what it takes. Once you involve yourself in a violent riot you lose your right to be left alone by the police. That's just common sense.

You can't suggest that law enforcement sit this one out and let any number of innocent people get hurt or killed, only because the people rioting are black. It is hypocritical for you to even suggest that it's OK for black people to hurt others but not OK when it's done to a black person.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> A riot started because they murdered a teenager in cold blood. :draper2


No, a protest started because of a dead teenager. The riot consisted of assholes who used it as an excuse to destroy the city. 



Notorious said:


> You realize that cops showed up like that when it was just a peaceful protest right?


And it was a good thing because they needed it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Just heroes protecting the innocent people brehs


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

^ fpalm @ these brainwashed geeks showing up to defend their sacred institutions before having any of the facts. The indoctrination is STRONG in these ones.


stevefox1200 said:


> Do you just like wait for things to happen to gloat about it
> 
> I mean being anti authority and all that jazz is fine but you seem to be more like the "sensationalist FUCK DA MAN middle school ANARKZT" than the "everyone one should have the right choose their own way anarchist"


What the fuck am I gloating about you clueless unprincipled robot? The cops murder a teenager and then crash a candelight vigil in fucking riot gear pointing machine guns and setting off tear gas on peaceful protesters triggering a riot and your main concern is the big bad anarchist talking shit on MAH MURICA. Take a fucking look in the mirror and wake the fuck up.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> And it was a good thing because they needed it.


why is that?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Let's just stick to topic/issue of St. Louis please. There's no need to get personal here.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

You're pretty picky with your picture choices there.


























If this is about police treatment of blacks why is a reporter (whose race I care not to know) being attacked by the rioters and a white kid being manhandled by the police.

Things clearly aren't what you're making them out to be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

A few outliers doesn't change the fact that the overwhelming majority of the people being manhandled by the police are black.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

That couldn't possibly be because the majority of people burning down the city and attacking innocent people are black, though, right?


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a victim guys. Brb, got to go burn down buildings in the neighbourhood, destroy cars, loot local businesses that are barely earning enough money to put food on the table for their kids. F**k off.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

majority of the people are peaceful protesters standing in their own fucking yards being tear gassed and having rubber bullets shot at them. the only ones causing chaos right now are the cops.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did I say the majority of people rioting weren't black? If you would like to believe the cops are the victims and that they're just heroic figures protecting the innocent people in the community by violently throwing pregnant woman on the ground belly first, by throwing tear gas and pointing machine guns at unarmed people in front of their houses or at nonviolent peaceful protests then be my guest.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

ST1TCH said:


> That couldn't possibly be because the majority of people burning down the city and attacking innocent people are black, though, right?


Even if that were true, that would make it OK to attack ALL black people?  Da fuck


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Did I say the majority of people rioting weren't black? If you would like to believe the cops are the victims and that they're just heroic figures protecting the innocent people in the community by violently throwing pregnant woman on the ground belly first, by throwing tear gas and pointing machine guns at unarmed people in front of their houses or at nonviolent peaceful protests then be my guest.


Non-violent peaceful protests =/= burning down buildings, looting local businesses, and vandalizing cars.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Razor Mike said:


> Non-violent peaceful protests =/= burning down buildings, looting local businesses, and vandalizing cars.


maybe the police should not have antagonized their legal protest after executing an 18 year old. this is all a result of cops being militant and abusive.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Acknowledging that the majority of the people rioting are black while being upset that the majority of the people getting thrown around by police are black makes no sense whatsoever. Are you suggesting that the police break into some white homes or asian homes and beat down some innocent people just so the black community feels like winners?

It's not right that an unarmed kid died due to police brutality. The FBI is probing it, and the ones who did it will most probably be brought to justice. It's also not right that innocent people are being hurt in that town because rioting and theft is the only way some know how to handle the situation. And, no, I'm not referring to rioters as innocents, I'm talking about the people who are minding their own business.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ST1TCH said:


> The FBI is probing it, and the ones who did it will most probably be brought to justice.


:westbrook5

come on now let's be serious.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Even if that were true, that would make it OK to attack ALL black people?  Da fuck


You're twisting my words.

It's like if the majority of your bowl of Lucky Charms is marshmallows, then the majority of cereal you are going to eat out of the bowl is marshmallows.

The police don't have time to make sure they calm this riot down only by dealing with people based on nationwide racial demographics, as opposed to stopping who is rioting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ST1TCH said:


> Acknowledging that the majority of the people rioting are black while being upset that the majority of the people getting thrown around by police are black makes no sense whatsoever. Are you suggesting that the police break into some white homes or asian homes and beat down some innocent people just so the black community feels like winners?
> 
> It's not right that an unarmed kid died due to police brutality. The FBI is probing it, and the ones who did it will most probably be brought to justice. It's also not right that innocent people are being hurt in that town because rioting and theft is the only way some know how to handle the situation. And, no, I'm not referring to rioters as innocents, I'm talking about the people who are minding their own business.


Actually no I'd prefer if no one of any race got treated like that. The Black community would probably feel like winners if we didn't have to worry about unarmed black teenagers being shot by trigger-happy cops perceiving them to be a threat based off the color of their skin.

lel @ the cop being brought to justice. This is America. I'll believe it when I see it.

I agree with you, that innocent people don't deserve to get hurt. And that goes BOTH ways. Which to me it seems like you're only looking at it from one perspective.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

scrilla said:


> :westbrook5
> 
> come on now let's be serious.


http://www.wacotrib.com/news/police...cle_15032dd4-3640-590a-bfc6-d50c368feea7.html
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/28/us-usa-tennessee-police-idUSBREA3R0EN20140428
http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/25...ceman-fired-after-pepper-spraying-a-squirrel/
http://abc7chicago.com/pets/hometown-police-officer-fired-after-fatally-shooting-dog--/225283/

I am being dead serious, cops get fired all the time for misconduct.

Since this is apparently your personal stand up routine about white cops, though, I think this is about it.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

scrilla said:


> maybe the police should not have antagonized their legal protest after executing an 18 year old. this is all a result of cops being militant and abusive.


^ tinfoil hat

Yes, because the appropriate response to what you perceive as abusive cops, is to destroy your own neighbourhood. How does that make sense again? You're delusional if you think these people rioting at the moment are anything other than opportunistic criminals. This talk about an "execution" is just pure speculation at this point. We have no idea what actually happened, or if this guy was as innocent as is being made out.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ST1TCH said:


> http://www.wacotrib.com/news/police...cle_15032dd4-3640-590a-bfc6-d50c368feea7.html
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/28/us-usa-tennessee-police-idUSBREA3R0EN20140428
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/25...ceman-fired-after-pepper-spraying-a-squirrel/
> http://abc7chicago.com/pets/hometown-police-officer-fired-after-fatally-shooting-dog--/225283/
> ...


oh man getting fired is justice for murdering an 18 year old you're supposed to be "protecting"?

http://vimeo.com/103109438

1:45 of this vid they slam a pregnant woman to the ground. but hey they're just doing their jobs right?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*These things fucking disgust me, power to the people!*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't understand why there is nothing on the news about this? I mean nothing. I found like 3 articles, and they all only talked about what was in the OP.

Are these just tiny riots or something serious?


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> How about you watch what the police did to the WTO protesters or RNC 2004 or Oakland Occupy protesters. Most of whom were quite palefaced.
> 
> Of course all those dirty hippies and anarchists deserved it.


Bravo! Thank you for admitting hippies deserved an as kicking.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

Does it really matter if the kid was black or not? People should be upset about tha fact that kid was shot for no reason and not making it into race wars (scrilla I´m looking at you).

And one question for people who support those riots. How are owners of those shops responsible for death of the kid? Their property was damaged or stolen and yet they didn´t anything wrong.

Edit: scrilla, wtf is CAC?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ST1TCH said:


> You're twisting my words.
> 
> It's like if the majority of your bowl of Lucky Charms is marshmallows, then the majority of cereal you are going to eat out of the bowl is marshmallows.
> 
> The police don't have time to make sure they calm this riot down only by dealing with people based on nationwide racial demographics, as opposed to stopping who is rioting.


But doing stuff like that just makes people more angry and takes a perceived conflict between black people and police and turns it into a real conflict between black people and police in the city. 



ST1TCH said:


> http://www.wacotrib.com/news/police...cle_15032dd4-3640-590a-bfc6-d50c368feea7.html
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/28/us-usa-tennessee-police-idUSBREA3R0EN20140428
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/25...ceman-fired-after-pepper-spraying-a-squirrel/
> http://abc7chicago.com/pets/hometown-police-officer-fired-after-fatally-shooting-dog--/225283/
> ...


I think police officer is the only job where you can wrongly kill someone and just get fired for it.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

MikeTO said:


> Does it really matter if the kid was black or not? People should be upset about tha fact that kid was shot for no reason and not making it into race wars (scrilla I´m looking at you).
> 
> And one question for people who support those riots. How are owners of those shops responsible for death of the kid? Their property was damaged or stolen and yet they didn´t anything wrong.
> 
> Edit: scrilla, wtf is CAC?


Destroy anything and kill anything that's white, that'll make the world right again.

Seriously, though, maybe I'm just not a savage (not insinuating that blacks are savages, insinuating that people who destroy their town in a riot are). I think history has shown that peaceful protest goes a lot farther than breaking everything in sight.

I'm all for the people having a voice, and standing up for what you believe in... Just in a constructive way, as opposed to a destructive way.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

ST1TCH said:


> Destroy anything and kill anything that's white, that'll make the world right again.
> 
> Seriously, though, maybe I'm just not a savage (not insinuating that blacks are savages, insinuating that people who destroy their town in a riot are). I think history has shown that peaceful protest goes a lot farther than breaking everything in sight.
> 
> I'm all for the people having a voice, and standing up for what you believe in... Just in a constructive way, as opposed to a destructive way.


Yup. Let them invade white neighborhoods. That would be hilarious seeing them do that. Its funny that so many on Twitter were pushing for them to do that. Hell, I'm only have white, but if people come into my neighborhood rioting, they will be calling the police to save their ass. Not all white folk are sympathetic pussies like so many hippies on here are.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

We're finally getting news stories here. From what I've gathered the police showed up in riot gear and hung out for hours during a peaceful protest. After a few hours and when nightfall hit, thats when the majority of the riots hit last night. Still getting very little information. Don't care at all for the police showing up to the peaceful protest they were having.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Thad Castle said:


> Yup. Let them invade white neighborhoods. That would be hilarious seeing them do that. Its funny that so many on Twitter were pushing for them to do that. Hell, I'm only have white, but if people come into my neighborhood rioting, they will be calling the police to save their ass. Not all white folk are sympathetic pussies like so many hippies on here are.


Us white people really like our guns and our privacy.

/DONT FUCK WITH IT/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thad Castle said:


> Yup. Let them invade white neighborhoods. That would be hilarious seeing them do that. Its funny that so many on Twitter were pushing for them to do that. Hell, I'm only have white, but if people come into my neighborhood rioting, they will be calling the police to save their ass. Not all white folk are sympathetic pussies like so many hippies on here are.


This post is a total lie.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know all the details around the shooting so I'm not going to comment on that. A full investigation should be launched regardless into the incident though. It's just a shame that people use these tragedies as an excuse to go out and destroy other people's property and steal, and likewise it's also sad to see that apparently peaceful protests are being met by riot police.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> majority of the people are peaceful protesters standing in their own fucking yards being tear gassed and having rubber bullets shot at them. the only ones causing chaos right now are the cops.


didn't know cops were burning down gas stations and stealing booze and guns 

yup, they the only ones causing chaos

more pictures of police not shooting people with assault rifles please despite having enough firepower to wipe a large chunk of the protesters/rioters off the face of the earth with ease. goes to show how brutal they really are



> This is the worst type of logic. It's not bad enough, so let's not do anything about it!


putting words in people's mouths is by far the worst type of logic.

1. i never said it wasn't bad enough so nothing should be done about it
2. i did argue and will continue to that the rhetoric of people like you doesn't match reality



> You're wrong on that one. They were candle lighting while black. Second degree felony, bro.


the attitude behind this type of statement is the largest guarantor of black poverty and powerlessness in existence



> You realize that cops showed up like that when it was just a peaceful protest right?


so what? were cops shooting teargas and rubber bullets when it was just a peaceful protest? everyone who is honest knew what was going to happen once the sun went down whether police were there or not.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I don't understand why there is nothing on the news about this? I mean nothing. I found like 3 articles, and they all only talked about what was in the OP.
> 
> Are these just tiny riots or something serious?


they don't want you seeing the martial law coming to a city near you.


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, these cases are tried, judged, and sentenced in the media before all the evidence is in, or even a precursory investigation can be done.

At this point I don't know exactly what happened and neither does anyone else. If the cop violated the law he should be punished. 

However, the latest information that I've seen on this is that initially the deceased and his buddy pushed the police officer into his patrol car and struggled for the officer's gun. From the latest news it appears that the first round went off when they were trying to take the officer's weapon.

In addition, it seems that the deceased had a criminal record. At 18 years of age he had already been arrested four times for various crimes including robbery, assault, and gun possession.

I understand that the FBI is now involved in the investigation. With the feds taking part it is unlikely that a local cover up is going to take place. However, this is not stopping Al Sharpton from going to MO to stir the pot and cause more trouble.

Hopefully, the investigation will reveal the truth about what happened. In the meantime, I am withholding judgment as should the media and any rational person who doesn't have an agenda.

- Mike


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao at you believing that shit over multiple eye witnesses. not surprised you all stfu about the story when it was no longer about looting and about martial law being imposed on peaceful protesters.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Ah, yiss. Peaceful while black. My buddy was convicted for that one recently.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not sure I'd follow up my claims of peaceful protest with a photo of a guy chucking a fireball.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he was throwing a burning can of tear gas back at the police. there were videos of them protesting peacefully just moments before the incident.

i know though. you guys would just bow to human rights violations and authority. take it right up the ass from SWAT brehs.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

scrilla said:


> he was throwing a burning can of tear gas back at the police. there were videos of them protesting peacefully just moments before the incident.
> 
> i know though. you guys would just bow to human rights violations and authority. take it right up the ass from SWAT brehs.


No. Because I wouldn't be present at a potential riot. The kind of place where cops tend to show up with riot gear.

He's still assaulting police officers. They're the authority because we, as a society, allow them to be. There's no positive endgame for that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao yeah you're a lost cause. give up your constitutional rights brehs.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Having lived through around seven different "MARTIAL LAW EVERYWHERE" situations and not having universal martial law declared or the DA RIGHTS SUSZPENDED in any of those situations I feel that I'm ok

I'm a good natured fellow but i feel these situations tend to be two different groups smashing into each like idiots and then bitching that the other side hurt them then people take sides based on preconceived notions and just roll with it till everyone gets butthurt 

Then you end up using alts to bitch about a trial which was like 3 months old after everyone has gotten over it 

I don't feel that this fighting will stop the next incident of either side getting hurt or effect the trial, if anythings its just going to make both look like assholes unless you already have chosen a side in which case it dose not matter because you have already decided your a victim

These turn into slippery slops where one side turns into a horde of racist fascists and the other a group criminals causing chaos for the sake of chaos 

I find the best way to win is to not play


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah, but your human rights haven't been violated the same ways that black americans have for centuries either. eventually enough is a enough.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Things are getting better for black people every year and those positive changes very, VERY rarely happened through rioting and ruining their own neighborhoods.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2

I read the first page and you have a bunch of people worrying about destroyed property?

Meanwhile an unarmed young man was shot 10 fucking times.... fpalm

Sad part is if their wasn't a riot then this story wouldn't be a big deal. 

These type of shootings are way too fucking common in America.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

scrilla said:


> https://vine.co/v/MYZmwD9Dqhu
> 
> 
> hey brehs let the over militarized police force raise their guns at dudes recording vines. fuck those dumb blacks right? how dare they not give into their racist oppressors.


Some Cacs have no sympathy breh...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

O Fenômeno said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> I read the first page and you have a bunch of people worrying about destroyed property?
> 
> ...


they shot an unarmed chick last night too.



Kincaid said:


> Things are getting better for black people every year and those positive changes very, VERY rarely happened through rioting and ruining their own neighborhoods.


ignore why they rioted though. oh because things were getting better right? anyone worried about destroyed property is obviously a sociopath.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

ST1TCH said:


> So now it's a story and we know a bunch of black people got together to burn down their community.
> 
> And now it can be a story about how the struggling middle class' tax dollars are going towards rebuilding the community that will eventually be torn apart by riots again.
> 
> And don't think I'm suggesting that they are low class because they are black, I'm suggesting that they are low class because no other class destroys their community in a riot.


Why is it ,i've seen nothing but the white americans focusing on "why are they destroying property"..."they destroyed property was does this solve??!" 

fpalm

Meanwhile seeming to glance over the reason why people are so damn angry. It's like some people don't want to acknowledge the shooting of an unarmed teen who just graduated high school, let's focus on the riots,and how they rioters are "fools and making themselves look bad". :StephenA



scrilla said:


> they shot an unarmed chick last night too.
> 
> 
> 
> ignore why they rioted though. oh because things were getting better right? anyone worried about destroyed property is obviously a sociopath.


I wouldn't be shocked to hear more stories like this....

You have a police force that are agitated as fuck right now...militarized as well...i'm sure they wanna kick some ass right about now.

That vine is scary...dude pointing a rifle at someone filming them...



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I don't understand why there is nothing on the news about this? I mean nothing. I found like 3 articles, and they all only talked about what was in the OP.
> 
> Are these just tiny riots or something serious?


A celeb who committed suicide,Gaza,and US bombing the hell out of some group in Iraq is more important apparently.

Obama spoke on Robin Williams before speaking on this tragedy....fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Feno the triple posting is a little much. Edit posts instead of making new ones.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

O Fenômeno said:


> A celeb who committed suicide,Gaza,and US bombing the hell out of some group in Iraq is more important apparently.
> 
> Obama spoke on Robin Williams before speaking on this tragedy....fpalm


Its currently the top story on CNN

As much fun as its to be an ignored martyr (and trust me its fun as shit) people are paying attention to it


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Feno the triple posting is a little much. Edit posts instead of making new ones.


:floyd2
My bad.
I thought this was a hot topic...I never triple post for the fuck of it...I get into the topic expecting it to be hot,then it goes dead...and it'd be nice if this forum let you delete a post before someone replies to it.

:draper2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Kincaid said:


> No. Because I wouldn't be present at a potential riot. The kind of place where cops tend to show up with riot gear.
> 
> *He's still assaulting police officers.* They're the authority because we, as a society, allow them to be. There's no positive endgame for that.


So it's okay to chuck a tan of tear gas at people if you're wearing a uniform but assault if you aren't. Pretty terrible we live in a society where we hold moral exceptions for people who happen to be wearing a certain uniform. 


LAPD also joined in the fun of shooting unarmed blacks this week: http://rt.com/usa/180092-lapd-ezell-ford-ferguson/



> “They laid him out and for whatever reason, they shot him in the back, knowing mentally, he has complications,” an unnamed man who identified himself as the victim’s cousin told local station KTLA News. “Every officer in this area, from the Newton Division, knows that — that this child has mental problems,” he said. “The excessive force … there was no purpose for it. The multiple shootings in the back while he’s laying down? No.”





> According to the cousin, the victim’s mother was met with police brandishing nightsticks when she arrived on the scene.
> 
> “Then when the mom comes, they don’t try to console her … they pull the billy clubs out,” he said.


Resisting the commands of a guy in a uniform should never be grounds for being murdered in a rational society.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

This is some fucked up shit. An 18 year old shot 10 times for what? I have been following this investigation for some time and the tactics that the police have been doing are extremely shady. They can't even seem to get their story correct on this case. First the police claimed that the boy and his friend had a gun and was shooting at officers, then when no other bullets casings were found except the officers, the police department recanted and turned their story around by saying that the boy assaulted an officer inside the car, in which the officer fired a shot, which caused the boy to stop hitting the officer and run, but once again, no bullet casing was found inside the car. Now witness who were there are saying that the boys were unarmed and had their hands in the air, when the 18 year old was shot.

I don't trust the St.Louis Police Department one bit in investigating this crime impartially. I seriously hope the Department of Justice and the FBI take over this case.

This shit with Police officers killing minorities and being acquitted has to stop.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Some of the response in this thread :kemba

The Officer's actions will be determined through the investigative process, and his innocence or guilt through the legal system. This mob mentality of looting stores and committing arson does nothing to help the situation, and in fact, makes the rioters look every bit as bad as they claim they're tired of being stereotyped as.

We don't know what happened, we need to stop jumping to conclusions and wait for the full story. *This is getting way out of hand..* I do believe the cop used excessive force in the situation, but I wasn't there and I doubt anyone from this forum was there. So stop acting like you know what happened. 

The shooting was unnecessary a 18 year old kid should not be dead, but the riots and causing harm on other people in the community are also unnecessary.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Anton Chigurh said:


> Some of the response in this thread :kemba
> 
> The Officer's actions will be determined through the investigative process, and his innocence or guilt through the legal system. This mob mentality of looting stores and committing arson does nothing to help the situation, and in fact, makes the rioters look every bit as bad as they claim they're tired of being stereotyped as.
> 
> ...


Rioting is the only language that the racists understand. Just look at how many riots were necessary in the 20th century, so that blacks can finally be accepted as humans. Unfortunately, the officer's actions will be determined by his peers.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Rioting is the only language that the racists understand. Just look at how many riots were necessary in the 20th century, so that blacks can finally be accepted as humans. Unfortunately, the officer's actions will be determined by his peers.


Yeah trashing your own neighborhood will totally show those evil racists how wrong they are!


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Yeah trashing your own neighborhood will totally show those evil racists how wrong they are!


It's not about trashing the neighborhood. It's about making enough of a noise that the entire country focuses on the issue.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

I went to the CVS to pick up a prescription today, and I had to wait 10 minutes.

I didn't like this.

/THEY WERE GETTING THE WHITE MAN DOWN/

So I burnt the place down.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Lou_Skunt said:


> It's not about trashing the neighborhood.


Well that's what they're doing bro. When you have other people out there saying blacks are subhuman and then they go out and do stuff like this it just gives them more ammo. They can point and say "See? We told ya."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ugh @ this thread. people care more about possessions than they do about lives.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Well that's what they're doing bro. When you have other people out there saying blacks are subhuman and then they go out and do stuff like this it just gives the racists more ammo. They can point and say "See? We told ya."


You know what else it does? It eventually forces harsher regulation by government against hair triggered people. We've come a long way from blacks not being able to sit in the front of the bus. Basically, whenever there's a crime like this committed by police, people break out and riot. What does that do? It not only brings attention to the issue, but it drains government money and resources to deploy more police in riot gear. Laws will have to be put into place to avoid these situations from happening as much as possible in the future. To reiterate my initial point: It's the only language they understand.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

"every time" lel.


i thought you guys kept guns to PROTECT yourselves from the government.  aint no protection from their military equipment.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

smh damn people use any excuse to loot and burn shit down. always poor ghetto trash too and innocent people have to deal with the clean up afterwards. just get some tanks in their and run them all over.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Lou_Skunt said:


> You know what else it does? It eventually forces harsher regulation by government against hair triggered people. We've come a long way from blacks not being able to sit in the front of the bus. Basically, whenever there's a crime like this committed by police, people break out and riot. What does that do? It not only brings attention to the issue, but it drains government money and resources to deploy more police in riot gear. Laws will have to be put into place to avoid these situations from happening as much as possible in the future. To reiterate my initial point: It's the only language they understand.


I think it's ironic that black people weren't allowed to sit at the front but now all 'dem cool white kids want to sit at the back. Blacks wanted to be white, now whites wanna be black.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

MrEvans said:


> I think it's ironic that black people weren't allowed to sit at the front but now all 'dem cool white kids want to sit at the back. Blacks wanted to be white, now whites wanna be black.


The circle is complete.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Next there'll be Americans doing gardening jobs in Mexico and British people doing labour jobs in Poland.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

never any riots where i live or protest. can use it as an excuse to loot walmart. i could use a new tv and ps4.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> never any riots where i live or protest. can use it as an excuse to loot walmart. i could use a new tv and ps4.


And I'm sure Big Chris could use a new anal ring to widen in prison.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.kmov.com/special-coverag...oting-suffered-facial-injuries-271079471.html

Could this all be a cover up? Maybe

This does add doubt, though. Up until now it was made to seem that the cop was just doing target practice like he was playing ***** Hunter 2000. If this happens to be true, the cop had every right to do what he did.

Unfortunately we just have another Trayvon Martin situation unfolding right now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

people still talking about looting when an 18 year old is dead for nothing. it's pretty clear you don't see him as a human (not saying it's because of his race or anything, but :kobe), but you value property more.

anyway protection is supposed to make people feel safe. pointing a gun at unarmed people isn't making them feel safe. it's making them scared and angry. the police are inciting this riot. stop blaming people for having emotions and knowing their rights.

also the guy in here claiming michael brown had a criminal record is wrong. he had no criminal record. you will believe anything they tell you though. like an unarmed kid is going to attack a police officer and try to steal his gun.



live in a free country brehs


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay, how many people here are lucky enough to be members of the Nordic subgroup of the Aryan race?

Can I see some hands? 

Yeah, it's tough being a white man these days, it's tough. Folks, I'm so white, during the riots I went out and bought a television. 

Is this thing on?


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

People really need to show some respect and stop talking about the riots in the thread "Riots in Saint Louis".


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Lou_Skunt said:


> You know what else it does? It eventually forces harsher regulation by government against hair triggered people.


Really? Has that happened yet? 20 years ago after Rodney King got his ass beat by the cops they killed dozens of innocents and did a billion dollars of damage in the LA riots and the police today are as power abusive as ever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ST1TCH said:


> People really need to show some respect and stop talking about the riots in the thread "Riots in Saint Louis".


true. ya'll didn't make a thread when an 18 year old was shot 10 times by a cop. again the property is of more value to you than his life. i wonder why that would be. :draper2










Wesley Lowery ✔ @WesleyLowery
Police come into McD where me and @ryanjreilly working. Try to kick everyone out.
Wesley Lowery ✔ @WesleyLowery
"We cannot guarantee your safety. We will not be answering 911 calls"
4:53 PM - 13 Aug 2014











Jon Swaine ✔ @jonswaine
Just saw two reporters in ferguson cuffed and put in cop van
4:58 PM - 13 Aug 2014


damn they turned on their own puppets.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Typical.

Blame everyone else for one person making a thread about the riots instead of taking responsibility and making your own thread.

What you're doing is giving one side of a story you know nothing about as if it's absolute fact. There are stories coming from every side and we have no way of knowing what is true or not... So all of your rambling really means nothing.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ST1TCH said:


> Typical.
> 
> Blame everyone else for one person making a thread about the riots instead of taking responsibility and making your own thread.
> 
> What you're doing is giving one side of a story you know nothing about as if it's absolute fact. There are stories coming from every side and we have no way of knowing what is true or not... So all of your rambling really means nothing.


you and your ilk are the reason i didn't bother making a thread on here. it's pretty clear where you stand on this.

personally as even a "possibly" racist american this should scare the shit out of you. these would be considered human rights violations if they were occurring anywhere else in the world. this could your be your future someday.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

great 

US VS THEM (thats us not U.S.)

This is what I'm talking about

I doubt any of us any real connection to the ACTUAL shooting but we are still attacking each other for their stance on the issue 

Its reason I'm glad the media never reports all the details, no one can comprehend anything beyond WHOS DA BAD GUY? 

If there was more than 2 sides shown on something everyone would like gouge their eyes out trying to figure out who the asshole is


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Wesley Lowery ✔ @WesleyLowery
Follow
"I'm dying. I'm dying. Please call help he screamed." They mocked him
5:45 PM - 13 Aug 2014

MURICA


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

scrilla said:


> you and your ilk are the reason i didn't bother making a thread on here. it's pretty clear where you stand on this.
> 
> personally as even a "possibly" racist american this should scare the shit out of you. these would be considered human rights violations if they were occurring anywhere else in the world. this could your be your future someday.


Where I stand?

What have I said? That none of us here truly know what has happened? That choosing one side of a collection of twitter posts and pictures (which happen to show multiple sides to the story) doesn't tell the whole story?

The only stance I've committed to is that the police need to get the riots calmed down before any more innocent people are hurt. God knows people have already been maimed and even killed since the riots have begun. Do you expect the police to respond to a riot with all the force of an elementary school librarian? 

I'm mature enough to accept the sad story of a black kid getting killed by a cop (regardless of whether or not he provoked it), and I can look ahead to know I don't want to see this happen again.










Your posts suggest that you think it's alright for that man to have been beaten half to death because he was white. and he's just a victim of a rightful venting period for local blacks. Frankly, I don't believe people should die because of their race and these riots can bring nothing but mayhem and misery.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

didn't say shit about rodney king riots, but guess what? i'm not gonna bother with you. property matters more than life right? the consciousness your life is spewing isn't worth reading on my personal property. welcome to ignore. no sense in arguing with the illogical.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

scrilla said:


> like an unarmed kid is going to attack a police officer and try to steal his gun.


I saw a video on Right This Minute where this black guy pulled out a machete at a traffic stop and went after the officer with it and wound up getting shot in the chest, so yeah I believe someone would do that. Oh and does anyone wanna guess what the community's reaction was?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Really? Has that happened yet? 20 years ago after Rodney King got his ass beat by the cops they killed dozens of innocents and did a billion dollars of damage in the LA riots and the police today are as power abusive as ever.


Yes, police are now starting to wear cameras because of regulation. It's slow progression, but it's happening.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

scrilla said:


> didn't say shit about rodney king riots, but guess what? i'm not gonna bother with you. property matters more than life right? the consciousness your life is spewing isn't worth reading on my personal property. welcome to ignore. no sense in arguing with the illogical.


Point out where I mentioned destruction of property in that last post.

Please.

You're just trying to make me feel white guilt, which isn't going to happen because I haven't done anything to make me guilty. Nice try, though... It does work with some of us, just not all of us.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Yes, police are now starting to wear cameras because of regulation.


And that means exactly jack shit when they have no problem beating someone up in front of the cameras since they know they'll get away with it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Washington Post reporter arrested in Ferguson


Video:
http://t.co/baiYPQGfc7


Wesley and I are friends and he's far from any stereotype that some have placed on the protesters. He was just doing his job and got arrested for no reason. 

The police are releasing tear gas in the streets again. The protesters are not the problem. The cops are!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Empress said:


> Washington Post reporter arrested in Ferguson
> 
> 
> Video:
> ...


oh shit! you know Wesley? yeah he's provided a great service to the public with his reporting. fucking sick of these tyrant cops.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> And that means exactly jack shit when they have no problem beating someone up in front of the cameras since they know they'll get away with it.


You can't sit there and tell me rioting has not made a difference. Look back to the 1900's versus now. There's still a long way to go, but things have certainly changed. Anyway, you seem like you just want the last word for some reason, so go ahead and have it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

scrilla said:


> oh shit! you know Wesley? yeah he's provided a great service to the public with his reporting. fucking sick of these tyrant cops.


Wesley is a real cool dude. If he says it's bad down there, it is. Have you heard the transcripts yet? Those fucking cops were mocking Mike Brown as he was dying. They brought in K9's before getting an EMT.

Below is a link to the audio tape. I don't know how anyone can listen to that and still fault people for rioting. Anonymous is planning to release the name of the cop who killed Mike Brown. He deserves no consideration when none was shown to Mike Brown. 

https://m.soundcloud.com/theanonaudio/fergusontapes

Also, the protesters did not start the riot. There's video proof.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/9035483/events/3271930 9:00

Peaceful protestors getting shot by the police with rubber bullets.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

taken 50 years apart


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

And not a damn thing has fucking changed! I have supported Obama but where the fuck is he?! Send some damn federal troops in there and regulate these cops. Unless he likes a U.S. city turning into a war zone and black blood being spilled.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Brother, our Leader went to a fancy birthday party tonight. A "grand time was had by all," so we should be happy for Brother Barack. I mean, it's not like an American city was turned into a war-zone over the last day or so.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Vice reporter was asked by a cop if she wanted to get shot for taking pictures. The web editor for the St Louis American just had an assault rifle pointed at her chest. Hard to believe there are people actually defending the police here...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Obama is a wallstreet puppet owned by bankers, lobbyist and israel. think he cares about some black people rioting? he is rich and famous and has celebrity friends to hang out with. just cause he is black don't think he is an ally of yours.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

#Mark said:


> Vice reporter was asked by a cop if she wanted to get shot for taking pictures. The web editor for the St Louis American just had an assault rifle pointed at her chest. Hard to believe there are people actually defending the police here...


Not me. I dunno what happened. It wouldn't surprise me if the cops really did shoot this Michael Brown guy for nothing but at the same time I know how black people are when one of their own gets in trouble.

http://www.rightthisminute.com/video/graphic-machete-wielding-man-gunned-down-police

"Some people in the community believe the officer took it too far" and then after that the black guy they interview calls it murder even though the guy came at the cop with a machete.






Black guy is shot in the chest after he walks up and punches a store clerk and of course the community defends him and demands the clerk be arrested.

I could keep going here but you get the point. Now even if the Michael Brown shooting was justified I still wouldn't defend how the cops are reacting to the outrage over it but at the same time looting and destroying shit isn't helping matters at all.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS: The name of the officer who shot #MikeBrown - NAME: OFFICER WILLMAN, BRYAN P. , Respondent - #Ferguson #Anonymous
https://twitter.com/TheAnonMessage/status/499889410616606720

NEXT RELEASES IF @stlcountypd doesn't respond: 

1) PHOTO
2) ADDRESS w/ PHOTO
3) FULL D0X

#Anonymous #Ferguson
https://twitter.com/TheAnonMessage/status/499892124176113664


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Any word on how the media is handling this? It almost might be better if they're just ignoring it.

The way they handled Trayvon was just ridiculous.

He's a tiny child! NO HES A THUG! NO HES A TINY CHILD!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

LUCK said:


> ugh @ this thread. people care more about possessions than they do about lives.


Maybe if you actually read some the comments you would understand that's not the case. People are asking how are riots helping this situation. But there's been 5 other morons that have the same response you do.. keep beating a dead horse.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reports: Gov. Nixon to remove St. Louis County police from Ferguson


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

that twitter account got removed quick


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

What underevolved barbarians these primitive rioters are. No wonder these people live in crime-and-violence filled urban squalor across America.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr. High IQ said:


> What underevolved barbarians these primitive rioters are. No wonder these people live in crime-and-violence filled urban squalor across America.


go back on your other account brother ST1TCH


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

NO SCRILLA! YOU GOT THE WRONG GUY!


#HANDSUPDONTSHOOT


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

scrilla said:


> go back on your other account brother ST1TCH


you bit that bait like a motherfucker


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

stevefox1200 said:


> you bit that bait like a motherfucker


biting bait would require outrage and typing more than ten words.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Anton Chigurh said:


> Maybe if you actually read some the comments you would understand that's not the case. People are asking how are riots helping this situation. But there's been 5 other morons that have the same response you do.. keep beating a dead horse.


Typical deflection tactics...

Without these riots this story wouldn't even be mainstream..go look at the live stream and the audio. So much injustice going on...reporters getting arrested at mcdonalds,don't want people to record. 
People can protest with rifles but peaceful unarmed protesters get gassed,and fired upon.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

brother get back in line. we live in a postracial america. whites have it worse ever heard of reverse racism??? etc.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Veterans talking about how the police in Ferguson are acting even more aggressive and militaristic than the military does: https://storify.com/AthertonKD/veterans-on-ferguson


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

MrMister said:


> The US was founded on a violent insurrection, and people here have a problem with some riots?


Like James Baldwin said: non violence is only admired when black people practice it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

People have a problem with riots being used as a reason to loot, burn property and injure innocent people.

This is not violence to solve a problem or fight for freedom. This is just mindless lets destroy shit and steal violence that the U.S has seen way to many times from blacks already.

Yes its sad a black guy died by a some dickhead trigger happy cops but acting like fucking idiots and destroying the city isn't going to get the nation on your side. 

also i find it quite odd the black community doesn't act this way over the horrible black on black crime that happens daily. innocent people and kids are murdered by robberies, and drive by shootings. where's the outrage? nobody cares. thats jut a normal day.

one white guy kills a black person and its full on riot and looting time. just an excuse to go crazy. like these people really care about it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^ya a cop, that is supposed to protect people, shooting an unarmed kid is a bigger deal than a thug being a thug.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> Typical deflection tactics...
> 
> Without these riots this story wouldn't even be mainstream..go look at the live stream and the audio. So much injustice going on...reporters getting arrested at mcdonalds,don't want people to record.
> People can protest with rifles but peaceful unarmed protesters get gassed,and fired upon.
> ...





#Mark said:


> Like James Baldwin said: non violence is only admired when black people practice it.


:clap

The claim that Blacks don't care about black on black crime is a blatant lie and a justification used to counter acts of racism. The absence of cameras and press does not mean there is not outrage or solutions being thought of in communities. Accusing a race of people of not caring about the violence in their own ranks is never touted out when a white person goes on a killing spree. Whites are never asked to pause in their outrage over an unjust killing and give consideration to Billy killing Timmy. I don't know about some other folks but I can want justice regarding black on black crime and be mad as hell about another black person being murdered by someone of another race. 

Furthermore, the deaths of Trayvon Martin, Eric Garner, Jordan Davis and now Michael Brown seemingly garner more media attention because their assailants are not immediately held accountable. We've got to protest, march and riot just to get acknowledgement and arrests. The police don't mind throwing blacks in jail when it comes to black on black violence but when the killer is of another race, the feet dragging commences.

Anyway, John Legend gave a dose of ether to folks on Twitter who tried to come for him regarding his support for those in Ferguson. He knows the cops are inflaming the situation and think of blacks as animals. He shut some trolls down. I didn't know he had it in him to clap back.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Having a problem with the riots = "you care more about property than you do this kids life" = :kobe 

No, but most of these riots have NOTHING to do with that kid dying, it's an excuse for Sha Nay-Nay to go out and score a new TV. If a black person shoots and kills one of my white friends or family members should I go around and start setting stuff on fire and attacking random black people? No, that'd be absolutely retarded and I'd rightfully be locked up for it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> People have a problem with riots being used as a reason to loot, burn property and injure innocent people.
> 
> This is not violence to solve a problem or fight for freedom. This is just mindless lets destroy shit and steal violence that the U.S has seen way to many times from blacks already.
> 
> ...


:bosh4


The term "black on black crime" is racist and propaganda, that's why it makes no sense. Whites are more likely to be murdered by another white person, same for blacks and every other race. Its called PROXIMITY. Most humans kill those closest to them, meaning in their community. Since america is segregated (racists) most races don't live in mixed communities. Hence why the term black on black crime is TRASH. Stop letting the media think for you, it's mostly racist anti-black propaganda...

But let's compare a civilian crime to police officers killing unarmed civilians.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

except the riots are about people feeling unsafe from their own police force and it started as peaceful protest which all of you are simply ignoring.


and a riot is a way of revolting against injustice and has lead to a lot of change throughout human history, so they are a good way of showing fight against oppression so plz go..


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Obviously law enforcement is notoriously and demonstrably racist in America, but that shouldn't be the only takeaway from these Ferguson riots. The police have become more and more militarized and use weapons and tactics of war on US streets against US citizens. People who point and laugh at police state conspiracy theorists and people who mention 1984 all the time when discussing the growing size and trends of the US government now look foolish and naive. It's okay to have been foolish and naive, but don't be the guy who has the truth shoved in his face and STILL tries desperately to cling on to his safe delusions and the empty rhetoric of the state.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LUCK said:


> except the riots are about people feeling unsafe from their own police force and it started as peaceful protest which all of you are simply ignoring.


Police gassed,and shot rubber bullets at protesters protesting peacefully.

The cops have more equipment than people who were deployed in Iraq...using tactics that soldiers,Marines deployed in IRAQ wouldn't do. 

Pointing your rifle at unarmed civilians....fpalm

We have reporters getting arrested,police getting pissed and not wanting you to record them,gassing people in their yards, it's insane.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> :bosh4
> 
> 
> The term "black on black crime" is racist and propaganda, that's why it makes no sense. Whites are more likely to be murdered by another white person, same for blacks and every other race. Its called PROXIMITY. Most humans kill those closest to them, meaning in their community. Since america is segregated (racists) most races don't live in mixed communities. Hence why the term black on black crime is TRASH. Stop letting the media think for you, it's mostly racist anti-black propaganda...
> ...


Yes its proximity but its also much more common and happens way more often.

And cops kill unarmed white people as well and mexicans and asians. its not just blacks you know.

black guy dead = media coverage cause they know this is how the black community will react which = more ratings.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> . If a black person shoots and kills one of my white friends or family members should I go around and start setting stuff on fire and attacking random black people? No, that'd be absolutely retarded and I'd rightfully be locked up for it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's because if a black guy killed one of your white friends he would be in JAIL.

How would you feel if someone-- regardless or skin color-- murdered someone in your family and the police knew who he was and were protecting him? That he was free on the streets and likely will never see a day in jail?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Police need to be held accountable for terrorizing their own citizens. Multiple people have been reported to have been shot with rubber bullets and have tear gas thrown at them/in their homes. These were during the peaceful protest. Not to mention people being arrested and then let go with no explanation because they were recording all these incidents which they are legally able to do. I doubt they'll be punished since the Governor brushed all related questions under the rug earlier today. Damn shame.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

TexasTornado said:


> That's because if a black guy killed one of your white friends he would be in JAIL.
> 
> How would you feel if someone-- regardless or skin color-- murdered someone in your family and the police knew who he was and were protecting him? That he was free on the streets and likely will never see a day in jail?


And get paid leave for months.



MoveMent said:


> Police need to be held accountable for terrorizing their own citizens. Multiple people have been reported to have been shot with rubber bullets and have tear gas thrown at them/in their homes. These were during the peaceful protest. Not to mention people being arrested and then let go with no explanation because they were recording all these incidents which they are legally able to do. I doubt they'll be punished since the Governor brushed all related questions under the rug earlier today. Damn shame.


THIS...

A pastor was shot in the stomach....she certainly wasn't an "animal" ..(the term most of these trolls who comment are calling the protesters.).


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

O Fenômeno said:


> And get paid leave for months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought I'd see something like this.

Pastor shot in the stomach
Tear gas thrown in homes AFTER people were being told to go to their said homes
Restricting right to free speech/protest as night comes even though those rights don't have a curfew
Tear gas thrown as reporters then cops attempt to confiscate their equipment 
Tear gas thrown at the STATE SENATOR
And so much more

Only animals are the police themselves. Media is slowly revealing the truth only cause of Twitter and Vine. They tried to say Brown scuffled with the Cop when he was unarmed/35 feet away from the cop. Then major media tries to say the protester's are the violent ones. On top of all this idiots are actually believing the cops/major media.

I've never been so emotionally drained in my life. Never thought I would actually want to go to Missouri either but I sure as hell wish I could protest with them in person.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Im trolling just because I disagree with how the community is handling the situation?

I cant imagine if it was my family member I would be on a rampage as well but I wouldn't want the entire community out to burn down buildings, loot or attack innocent by standers. Just like with the police it only takes a few bad apples to ruin the entire image and what the nation is seeing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Im trolling just because I disagree with how the community is handling the situation?
> 
> I cant imagine if it was my family member I would be on a rampage as well but I wouldn't want the entire community out to burn down buildings, loot or attack innocent by standers. Just like with the police it only takes a few bad apples to ruin the entire image and what the nation is seeing.


No bystanders have been injured by normal citizens
Looting happened on the first day and there's been peaceful protest since
The community went to all the local places that were looted and helped clean up
Cops attempted to loot media outlets camera's but weren't smart enough to turn off the camera's

Major media won't tell you any of this.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

MoveMent said:


> No bystanders have been injured by normal citizens
> Looting happened on the first day and there's been peaceful protest since
> The community went to all the local places that were looted and helped clean up
> Cops attempted to loot media outlets camera's but weren't smart enough to turn off the camera's
> ...


:clap

Beat me to it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The cops are earning their bad reputations. You can't just use military force on civilians who are practicing their right to assembly. These cops mocked Michael Brown as he lay dying. These cops are arresting people for no reason. And that's just in Ferguson!

Eric Garner was put in a choke hold by the cops three weeks ago and died. 

A black man just got pepper sprayed for something a white man did.
http://m.dailykos.com/story/2014/08...utm_campaign=Feed:+dailykos/index+(Daily+Kos)


In LA, another black man was killed by the cops
http://mobile.thegrio.com/all/2014-08-13-ezell-ford-killed-police-los-angeles#1


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I forgot to mention after the cop killed Brown in cold blood his body was lying on the street for nearly four hours. He death wasn't reported immediately and his body was not put in an ambulance it was thrown in the back of a car. Complete disrespect of a human being.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

MoveMent said:


> No bystanders have been injured by normal citizens
> Looting happened on the first day and there's been peaceful protest since
> The community went to all the local places that were looted and helped clean up
> Cops attempted to loot media outlets camera's but weren't smart enough to turn off the camera's
> ...


The major media has basically totally taken the protesters side as has the state and national government 

They are removing the cops and trying different security types (including the Highway Patrol of all people) and the harshest official response has largely been "I understand you are angry but please stop burning things"

Your ignored underground cause has gone mainstream 

still you liked it before it was cool though


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

MoveMent said:


> his body was not put in an ambulance it was thrown in the back of a car. Complete disrespect of a human being.


I think that action right there speaks volumes toward how they feel about the human being that they just killed. They treated him like a dog.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well this has definitely gotten out of hand. I kind of find it hard to believe every single one of those protests have been peaceful tbf but at the same time the police have been way out of line here no doubt. As far as the shooting goes it sounds like both sides differ on what exactly happened, whether he was wrestling over the weapon or not at first, but it seems like it can't be denied that he was later shot further away while being no threat at all which is unacceptable. Good thing there were witnesses this time...


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't paid much attention to this but here's what I've gathered in a summary:

Cops use excessive (and stupid(?)) force on a man for no reason
People like to mention that the man was black for the "race card", I'm assuming
As this happens people start to protest peacefully
Eventually the protests get a bit excessive and military police are called in for safety
That "safety" turns into more excessive force being used, and military police go way out of line
The protesters mostly turn into scavengers, looters and vandals


...And there's no zombies involved? :wow

But seriously, is that the gist of it?
As much as I'd like to, I can't be bothered reading 20 pages of discussion here or going through a bunch of exceptionally biased articles via Google.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

incite a riot and then blame the rioters brehs.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

stevefox1200 said:


> The major media has basically totally taken the protesters side as has the state and national government
> 
> They are removing the cops and trying different security types (including the Highway Patrol of all people) and the harshest official response has largely been "I understand you are angry but please stop burning things"
> 
> ...


Didn't ignore anything. They acknowledged the police force seemed over the top once men of media were being arrested for no reason. 

All the changes you mentioned happened today. The issue has been going on for 3-4 days which I have been speaking on. Nice try though.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This is somewhat pertinent.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

no it's not brother. this is postracial america no one sees color. stop making this about race!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

scrilla said:


> no it's not brother. this is postracial america no one sees color. stop making this about race!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

scrilla said:


> no it's not brother. this is postracial america no one sees color. stop making this about race!!!!


Some people are so stupid. How can racism still exist? We have a black president. Racism ended on January 20, 2009.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> This is somewhat pertinent.



depends for the racial makeup of the community is.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

SkandorAkbar said:


> depends for the racial makeup of the community is.


The racial makeup of the community is suspicious black people.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

SkandorAkbar said:


> depends for the racial makeup of the community is.


somewhere around 65%. are we seriously trying to pull this in 2014 though? like is this really news to you guys?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe blacks are doing more to get themselves arrested than whites? I mean I know some of you just wanna sit there and play the race card all day but still.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Maybe blacks are doing more to get themselves arrested than whites? I mean I know some of you just wanna sit there and play the race card all day but still.


Did you forget your Stormfront log in?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SkandorAkbar said:


> depends for the racial makeup of the community is.


29.3 white to 67.4 black. The end numbers mean that blacks are 2.9 times more likely to be stopped, 5.2 times more likely to be searched and 5.8 times more likely to be arrested.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Did you forget your Stormfront log in?


Nah. Did you forget your Revleft log in?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nah. Did you forget your Revleft log in?


Ha, I could smell you from a mile away, bro.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

scrilla said:


> incite a riot and then blame the rioters brehs.





Lou_Skunt said:


> Some people are so stupid. How can racism still exist? We have a black president. Racism ended on January 20, 2009.


:genius

The new racism is denying that racism exists but the floodgates opened January 20, 2009. Not that they ever closed. 

A press conference is scheduled in the next few minutes. The name of the officer who shot Michael Brown will be released.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh please let it have been the one black cop in that town.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

BREAKING: Darren Wilson named as officer who fatally shot #MichaelBrown in #Ferguson


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn, that's a white ass name.

Enjoy what time you have left, Mr. Wilson.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooooh, so the officer was 'assaulted' first and didn't just 'shoot a kid for no reason'? 

Regardless, Mr. Wilson is a jackass and should be fearing for his own life now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The press conference was a mess. The police chief wanted to insinuate that Mike Brown was part of a robbery even though witnesses say he wasn't. The police are also passing out info to make him seem like a thug. There's a coverup at place to justify killing an unarmed black teenager. 

http://instagram.com/p/ruKHBPkQbK/

PHOTO HANDOUT: video stills of alleged altercation between Brown and Quick Trip worker 








https://twitter.com/WesleyLowery/status/500282965633810432









https://twitter.com/occupythemob/status/499718454778142722

Interesting that the NRA has been so quiet this week about those in Ferguson being armed. But we already know why.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Maybe blacks are doing more to get themselves arrested than whites? I mean I know some of you just wanna sit there and play the race card all day but still.


In New York, they get arrested more because police TARGET them. 



> NEW YORK (AP) — The nation's largest police department illegally and systematically singled out large numbers of blacks and Hispanics under its stop-and-frisk policy, a federal judge ruled Monday while appointing an independent monitor to oversee major changes, including body cameras on some officers.
> 
> Mayor Michael Bloomberg said he would appeal the ruling, which was a stinging rebuke to a policy he and the New York Police Department have defended as a life-saving, crime-fighting tool that helped lead the city to historic crime lows. The legal outcome could affect how and whether other cities employ the tactic.
> 
> "The city's highest officials have turned a blind eye to the evidence that officers are conducting stops in a racially discriminatory manner," U.S. District Judge Shira Scheindlin wrote in her ruling. "In their zeal to defend a policy that they believe to be effective, they have willfully ignored overwhelming proof that the policy of targeting 'the right people' is racially discriminatory."


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/us-judge-orders-nypd-stop-and-frisk-monitor


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Darren Wilson is, indeed, black.

So a black cop shot a black kid in a race driven murder.

Juicer than a fresh watermelon on a summer's day, I tell ya.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

DCR said:


> Darren Wilson is, indeed, black.
> 
> So a black cop shot a black kid in a race driven murder.
> 
> Juicer than a fresh watermelon on a summer's day, I tell ya.


Pretty sure this is WRONG. By the way, if it was a black cop they would have released his name days ago and avoided this whole mess.

Oh, BTW here's my evidence.. do you have any to support your claim?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't believe the cop is black. They would have dropped his name days ago. They definitely wouldn't make Michael out to be a thug to protect a black officer.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn you.

I'm a registered Republican, you should know fact checkers are my arch nemesis.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was talking to my grandparents who ran a small business in St. Louis 

According to grandmother St. Louis is one of the most racist places she has ever seen and the demographics are very skewed with parts of town being like 95% white and others being like 95% black and they rarely mix leading to a lot of dislike between the groups 

According to them the area was a powder keg for this type of thing and she is surprised it took this long 

Having lived in Missouri for a while I can tell you that the demographics are very unbalanced, my elementary school had like 2 non white students and I'm pretty sure my kindergarten teacher was a racist

Not to insult the mid west (i did live there for a while) but it is one of the more ignorant areas with very little diversity and lots of insular committees who very rarely socialize

Even in the supposedly boondock racist south you have a large amount of different races and cultures and being a racist or a bigot is a good way to get your ass kicked


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Willful segregation is pretty common in a lot of cities. I lived in Philadelphia and the demographics of different neighborhoods would vary dramatically.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

guy stole cigars and refused to comply with an officer's order fpalm

killing brown was obviously unjustified and deplorable, but fuck, situations like these could easily be avoided by being a model citizen.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ferguson Police are constantly contradicting themselves. (Y)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Champ said:


> guy stole cigars and refused to comply with an officer's order fpalm
> 
> killing brown was obviously unjustified and deplorable, but fuck, situations like these could easily be avoided by being a model citizen.


the chief himself said that the officer who killed him wasn't responding to the shoplifting. it LITERALLY has nothing to do with this.

it is just irrelevant information they are putting out now because they are trying to damage his character so the cop who killed him will get off.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

> Shaun King @ShaunKing
> 
> 5 attorneys just wrote me privately & said it was ABSOLUTELY CLEAR that the Police Chief ONLY released that video to taint public sentiment


Absolutely baffling. They released a video COMPLETELY unrelated to the actual incident in an attempt to justify the shooting and damage Brown's character.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

No the cop stopped them because they were blocking traffic then they assaulted the officer and went for his gun.

I don't believe these "eye witness" for a second. This guy just robbed a store and looked like he wanted a confrontation. Its not hard to believe the official cops story of the struggle over the weapon.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^can he banned plz? i cant believe how stubborn he is when REAL FACTS hit him in the faceand he just denies them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

scrilla said:


> the chief himself said that the officer who killed him wasn't responding to the shoplifting. it LITERALLY has nothing to do with this.
> 
> it is just irrelevant information they are putting out now because they are trying to damage his character so the cop who killed him will get off.


suppose the part about going to the sidewalk was true. would you act the same way brown did? seems to me like you can get keep danger to a minimum by simply respecting authority.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it depends on what the cop said. i seriously doubt he asked them nicely. eyewitness report said the cop harassed him and then tried to hit them. fuck that.

there's literally no excuse for this shit. we have a court system in america, laws and a constitution for a reason. although even those are terribly skewed against young black men. the cop doesn't get to play the judge, jury and executioner.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> No the cop stopped them because they were blocking traffic then they assaulted the officer and went for his gun.
> 
> I don't believe these "eye witness" for a second. This guy just robbed a store and looked like he wanted a confrontation. Its not hard to believe the official cops story of the struggle over the weapon.


multiple eyewitnesses with the same story vs. a police department that has changed their story multiple times and didn't even release information for days. the same police that called for crowd control before calling in the shooting or an ambulance. the same police which statistics have shown are p. much confirmed racists. the same police that were shooting tear gas at people for standing in their yards. the same police who were calling peaceful protesters animals.

who do i believe? :hmm:

welcome to my ignore list though bro.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

One of my dads stores just got burned down

That's gonna be some paper work


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

stevefox1200 said:


> One of my dads stores just got burned down
> 
> That's a paddlin'


Fixed it for you.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Fixed it for you.












thanks


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

If the store clerk had a gun the out come would have been way different. Dead robber and nobody caring at all.
He put his hands on the clerk. What makes you guys think he wouldn't do the same to the cop?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Fuck this shit. Its Trayvon Martin all over again.

- Vic


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

'Beyond Outraged' Family Of Michael Brown & Their Attorneys Release Statement

Twitter Conspiracy Theory Alleges Ferguson Robbery Footage Is Months Old

Report: Ferguson Police Beat Up Wrong Suspect Then Charged Him For Getting Blood On Uniforms In 2009

This case is similar to Trayvon Martin where the person who is dead is being held at fault for his own murder. The release of the robbery tape was to deflect blame from the officer and dirty the name of someone who can't defend himself. By all accounts, Michael Brown had never been in trouble. So, he decides to become a criminal days before he goes to college? They are slandering a black youth because unfortunately, they are not allowed to be human beings. It makes me sick how the police chief talked about how great the officer was and had never been in trouble. He just shot an unarmed teenager 9 times! Even if Brown had stolen a cigar, he was unarmed and had raised his hands in surrender. 

The police officer should be charged but he was allowed to leave the state! The Ferguson police is protecting their own and burying Michael Brown before his proper funeral. You can't release alleged photos of Brown as a criminal but not put out the pictures of Darren Wilson. It's a calculated smear.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

This is pretty disgusting. Beyond the racial undertones, Americans should be up in arms about constant use of excessive force and the militarization of the police force. It's an alarming thing that's going on in the country.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> If the store clerk had a gun the out come would have been way different. Dead robber and nobody caring at all.
> *He put his hands on the clerk. What makes you guys think he wouldn't do the same to the cop?*


:Jordan

Let's compare a cashier at a store to a cop who could slam your ass on the pavement just because you "gave him attitude" if he wanted.




Another one on the ignore list,refuse to get trolled by a guy with the username 'Cenaboy'


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> If the store clerk had a gun the out come would have been way different. Dead robber and nobody caring at all.
> He put his hands on the clerk. What makes you guys think he wouldn't do the same to the cop?


Doesn't matter what he did or didn't do before: it is inexcusable if he was shot in the back, much less with his arms up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

scrilla said:


>


This is so damn true. The MLK quotes are always gold. Fox News was going on this week about how the protesters were letting down MLK by rioting but yet they think it's great for The Tea Party and Clive Bundy to raise hell. 

I respect Dr. King but I'm more of a Malcolm X type of person. His ballot or the bullet speech was made for shit like this. He'd want us to demand justice by any means necessary. Asking politely has gotten us nowhere.

As for the militarization of our police force, I don't believe anything will be done unless it's a white person who is at the center of the conflict. The media didn't care when everyday people were being targeted. Only when it happened to reporters.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The government needs to teach everyone a lesson and shoot all civilians involved, so next time, they'll think twice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://ktla.com/2014/08/12/man-hospitalized-after-being-shot-by-police-in-south-l-a/

^no protest, no riot, no attention.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Empress said:


> 'Beyond Outraged' Family Of Michael Brown & Their Attorneys Release Statement
> 
> Twitter Conspiracy Theory Alleges Ferguson Robbery Footage Is Months Old
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Has all of these press conference/robbery tape shenanigans helped to calm down the townspeople?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that doesnt change what happened nor justify it so not sure why you think it would.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Nothing is going to change or justify murder, so you're saying they should riot forever?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i think the people that are responsible for this should get their shit together and show any type of indication that stuff like this wont be tolerated and that they WILL prevent future incidents. until then, riot on brahs.


(^none of that wont happen, LAPD already one upped them today if you bothered clicking on my link)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DCR said:


> Nothing is going to change or justify murder, so you're saying they should riot forever?


no justice, no peace.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The challenge with these types of situations is you get riders who use these to push related causes 

Groups will use the kid as a martyr for random causes that vaguely relate to the situation

Tons of protest have fallen apart because different groups mixed together and gave different lists of demands that range from things purely related to the issue (in this case put the guy in jail) to national wide societal changes which causes people to just say "fuck it, not worth it" and just wait them out or put them down 

By the end the list of demands gets pretty long people just stop bothering

You have to pick your battles and fight strategically, winning here and leaving there with a clear goal 
broad swings and mass charges don't work so great


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

People were well within their rights to riot but I don't think they should have stolen and vandalised. They did themselves a disservice( except for ones who got themselves something good). That's not how you garner sympathy and get change enacted.

Obviously, the cops who acted wrongly, should be punished but taking aggression out on innocent people is not the way.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Empress said:


> This case is similar to Trayvon Martin where the person who is dead is being held at fault for his own murder.


Trayvon wasn't murdered and people really need to get over this shit. He was killed because he did this:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

believe propaganda in 2014.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I think since the riots aren't accomplishing anything... It's time for my secret weapon.

A strongly worded letter, perhaps that should have been step 1. We build up to rioting, don't open up with your strongest weapon.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I haven't been following this all the way, but I originally caught wind of it about two days ago when the news was talking about it. As I was putting my meal together I couldn't help but overhear the situation and I thought it was just terrible. I'm not one to respond to violence with violence, but I can understand why people reacted the way they did. This is an un-armed kid who did nothing to deserve being fired at multiple times point blank, let alone fired at in the first place. In a predominantly black community where this kind of travesty is done by white cops who are supposed to be their protectors? You're damn right emotions are going to be high. And on top of all that, the police decide to send in swat units to thwart and contain a candle light vigil? A harmless memorial to such a travesty? You're damn right the people are going to go apeshit on the community and riot/loot. Like I said this is not the solution I would personally go for, but I do not blame them one bit for reacting the way they did especially with how tight knit police forces are. It's so easy for corrupt cops to get their way and that is what was going on. The people just had enough. What was looted is irrelevant.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

DCR said:


> I think since the riots aren't accomplishing anything... It's time for my secret weapon.
> 
> A strongly worded letter, perhaps that should have been step 1. We build up to rioting, don't open up with your strongest weapon.


How about some sanctions and a stern talking to?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Trayvon wasn't murdered and people really need to get over this shit. He was killed because he did this:


(And he did that because some strange armed fat guy in a bad neighborhood got out of his car and chased him down the street)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> (And he did that because some strange armed fat guy in a bad neighborhood got out of his car and chased him down the street)
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You mean some guy in his own neighborhood? Trayvon didn't get shot for trying to bash Zimmerman's brains out in a "bad" neighborhood Zimmerman decided to 'patrol' because dem blerks live dere. Zimmerman lived in that neighborhood.

Police back off, people still rioted last night, now other people are mad at the police for not stopping looting last night. Shit never ends.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^youre a terrible person.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

^better than being a child who can't accept facts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the fact being trayvon didnt deserve to die that night? that Brown didnt deserve to be shot by a cop? that you care about property than you do about an actual person's life?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

You guys are so silly 

I don't' know why you even argue, you all ready know what you want to believe and no facts or changes to the situation will alter that 

You have all ready decided that the person who disagrees with you is immoral and immature 

You have already decided who the victims are and who the perpetrators are and if it turned out its aliens from the planet aijdsfrjpewaktr 7 who were responsible for this you would still bend to the people you dislike


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

trayvon did deserve to die, he assaulted a man and was attempting to murder him. i don't know if brown deserved to die or not, he almost certainly didn't i think. it's shameful and predictable how you can't actually argue, you have to cry about how someone must believe something bad because they didn't agree with you. 

"do you care about property more than life?" is a stupid question used to justify unjustifiable behavior. it presents a ridiculous false dilemma wherein you apparently have to support random destruction of a community because someone died. how incredibly vile. how does michael brown's death justify destroying other innocent people's livelihoods? what did they do again? the same as michael brown: nothing. yet it's okay to hurt them because herp derp you must think property is more important than life if you disagree! dumbest shit ever. it's not even an eye for an eye mentality, it's more stupidly degraded than that. it's hey you and you and you i'm gonna take your eyes too because you live and work here and i'm mad. deal with it, lives are more important than property blah blah blah. 

get back to rep flaming now buddeh


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

LUCK said:


> that you care about property than you do about an actual person's life?


Why do you have to bring this up every time?
No one thinks that way. Just because people realise that destroying businesses and houses, and stealing from peoples' homes and workplaces, is also wrong, doesn't mean they value it over innocent lives. Two wrongs don't make a right etc etc. 

Just because one horrible thing happened doesn't mean people should make it worse for others. Everyone involved in this entire thing is in the wrong. Police moreso, indefinitely. But rioting is counterproductive and stupid. Someone dies so you endanger the wellbeing of an entire city in retaliation?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> You mean some guy in his own neighborhood? Trayvon didn't get shot for trying to bash Zimmerman's brains out in a "bad" neighborhood Zimmerman decided to 'patrol' because dem blerks live dere. Zimmerman lived in that neighborhood.


...And? That has nothing to do with what I said.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@oxi, because you people are valuing property over the life that was lost. there's more worry about damage cost than the life itself from white people and i find that shameful. if you bring up how property is being lost and how terrible that is then ill generalize you as that REALLY ISNT IMPORTANT in this situation. it's JUST POSSESSIONS. they can be REPLACED, humans cannot. that kid in LA died while lying facedown. no coverage because there's no uproar nor riots. that's why i condone the riots.


you see I come from this place called CANADA, where people's first instinct isnt to murder the person in self defense. youre saying trayvon tried killing the guy...my fucking ass that happened as we got only one perspective of the fight and it came from the _murderer_. id LOVE for you to show me how many people end up killing other people in a fucking fist fight.

adn i have no interest in arguing because of what steve said. you have your opinion, i have mine, that wont change with any amount of paragraphs. neither will my opinion that youre human filth that has little regard for human life.


i care very little about property being destroyed. it can be replaced and im sure insurance will cover parts of it. i care about the random black people that die all over america over a bunch of bullshit because cops are trigger happy and no one does anything about it. black people are taking a stand, good for them.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Magic, no one is saying there is more worry. The only reason I'm mentioning it is because you're saying exactly that and you're wrong. People's lives are in danger because of the riots. Yes, everyone knows that, but you're also forgetting that possessions matter to the livelihood of the people there too. When the riots are done and dusted, what about the poor families whose windows were smashed, clothing ransacked, and workplaces, sources of income, wrecked?

The government may or may not reimburse everyone with the finances they need to continue living acceptably, but if they do they will still live impoverished for weeks, maybe months, until their windows are fixed, their businesses are up and running, and the government pay check comes in.

And the point about that is its not necessary. You can't defend the theft and destruction of property by just saying 'its not as important as human lives'.

Also what's with the minority card being played? Black, Asian, Indian, anyone of any ethnicity needs a source of income and POSSESSIONS to live in America.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

oxi, once again, i dont care. i dont like that those people will face set backs over this, but i also dont like how little support white people have shown brown throughout all this and im sure it's their property that is being destroyed.

i endorse the riots as the police interfered with the peaceful protest. they incited the riot. want to know a good of stopping it?











^omg, people actually respond better to those that seem to genuinely care than to a riot police that are trying to shut them down in the most violent way possible. no. fucking. way.


race card isnt being played, black people are just legitimately targeted in that area.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Where's the evidence that white people "don't care"? Is it just your assumption? The reason I don't care _as much_ as say you, is because I had no idea about this until this thread was made, and I'm from another country.

You've changed the subject from no types of possessions apparently not being important in any way for anyone to now saying whites don't care.

I'm not even going to debate that because it's so stupid. But I hope you understand that *no one* is even trying to say items or buildings are more important than human lives. People are saying that possessions are also important, and the theft and destruction of other peoples' items, houses and businesses cannot be defended because "it's not as important as human lives". It can't be swept under the rug, and it shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The whole thing is so fucked up in every which way and everyone has a hand in this on all sides. 

First, since when do the police start resembling a small army? Cops rolling down the streets in tanks and urban warfare vehicles just seems so out of place. I can understand a SWAT vehicle or the wagon to round up multiple crooks, but do we really need local law enforcement looking like they are trying to take Baghdad and go from building to building? We're going into this militarization mode regarding the police and while I respect law and order, this screams of the potential to violate one's civil rights all over it. Not to mention they are arresting and shooting at members of the media for getting in the way as everyone tries to do their job. 

Meanwhile, if the video is actually of Michael Brown stealing those cigars and roughing up the store clerk, I really don't understand why all these people consider him such an upstanding member of the community when he's obviously a punk. He might not have deserved to be killed, but someone needs to take responsibility for what happened and for what he did as well. Many of these protesters don't really give a shit about what happened, they want an excuse to loot and steal and blame the government for it all. 

Speaking of protesters, an opportunity presents itself for the race-baiters Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson to make some $$$$. I find it refreshing that many in the African-American community in St. Louis and beyond are saying they have no reason to be here and they are not helping things. Jackson needs to focus on people being killed in Chicago, but at least he's calling for everyone to remain calm and work together to find a resolution. Meanwhile, Sharpton continues his coded cries for more protests (although the folks that are criminals down there better be careful as Sharpton was once a CI/snitch for the feds) which people will scream out for more violence and blood. 

Then, the government response on every single level has been poor. President Obama made the attempt to show his condolences to the family, but then says nothing about getting people to step back and chill out. The governor of Missouri is all gung-ho about blaming the cops and further inciting the criminal sector to just go nuts. Meanwhile, the St. Louis police pretty much allow the looters to "protest" and take anything not nailed down. 

Yes, it's sad what happened and we need to make sure justice is done. But most everyone has seemed to abdicate responsibility and blame everyone else. If Michael Brown did steal, then he has his own role in all of this. The police could have moved faster to quell the situation rather than reach the point where tanks roll down the streets. And, the government can empathize, but do their job and protect those who are innocent in all of this.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Photos: Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson earned police honor before fatal shooting

The spin doesn't change the fact that he shot an unarmed teenager nine times. That's an excessive use of force. Michael Brown was executed.

EDIT:
Twitter User Appears to Have Live-Tweeted the Shooting of Michael Brown


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Oxi said:


> Where's the evidence that white people "don't care"? Is it just your assumption? The reason I don't care _as much_ as say you, is because I had no idea about this until this thread was made, and I'm from another country.
> 
> You've changed the subject from no types of possessions apparently not being important in any way for anyone to now saying whites don't care.
> 
> I'm not even going to debate that because it's so stupid. But I hope you understand that *no one* is even trying to say items or buildings are more important than human lives. People are saying that possessions are also important, and the theft and destruction of other peoples' items, houses and businesses cannot be defended because "it's not as important as human lives". It can't be swept under the rug, and it shouldn't be ignored.


the whites in that community dont care. they have not shown any major support or sympathy(no i dont mean all of them).


no i still think no types of possessions in situations like this matter aside from homes themselves being burned down. And i never said it doesnt matter to anyone, im sure it matters to the people it affects lel, but i simply dont care because there is a far larger issue at hand.


it should be ignored because the more important issue should be focused on, as in the racial discrimination by the law enforcement, and that community's police force is blatantly being oppressive. that's why i really dont care if some stuff is being looted/destroyed, it isnt the main issue and wouldnt be an issue if there was no reason to riot to begin with.


you said a few days ago that the people should have just taken the death and not done anything. literally youre suggestion was for them to do nothing over this situation. im pretty damn sure you havent paid any attention to the other details that have emerged from this story(such as the police records of the "crimes committed by blacks compared to whites". so why dont you go read up on this shit and try to tell me the riots by the blacks arent justified.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

You like to put words in peoples' mouths don't you?

I said they shouldn't have rioted. That doesn't mean "do nothing". :kobe
I also never said the riots weren't justified, I just said it's not a smart thing to do and it's _counterproductive_.


And yea just ignore the bad things the rioters are doing to their own people for no reason. Because it's humanly impossible for an entire country, or entire world, to work on more than one thing at once. 

Those *innocent people* are gonna be pretty bad off when the riots are over and they have nothing in their houses, and their houses don't have windows or doors. The only thing they'd have is shelter. May as well live in a cave.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> i don't know if brown deserved to die or not


He just robbed a store. I don't feel sorry for him.

- Vic


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

To be honest I'm not sure what him having robbed a store or not has to do with this situation at all. All it means is that he was a slightly-less sympathetic punk, but that doesn't justify what happened if the shooting did go down as the witness(es) say it did. Doesn't matter if he spent his life helping grannies cross the street or was a nazi who threw kittens into traffic for fun, nobody has the right to shoot him in the back, much less with his hands up.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The reason people get pissed off at rioters for looting is because they wreck people's, who are not involved, shit

If I ran Steve's House of Super Pancakes and I have no view on the subject should have my pankcake house smashed just so other people can make a point?

Yes it can be replaced but I should not have to have MY things damaged because OTHER PEOPLE are mad

I am related to someone who just had some of their stores burned down that were in the area, why should they have to suffer because people they have no connection to are angry?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

They have just enacted a curfew for Ferguson


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LOOL can't believe some are actually in favor of riots and burning down property. How would feel if that store or w.e was your lives work and some assholes burn it down and steal from you just because they can.

And do these people go to work? Have families to raise? school to prepare for? college? How do they have time to loot and riot.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LUCK said:


> *the whites in that community dont care. they have not shown any major support or sympathy(no i dont mean all of them).*
> 
> 
> no i still think no types of possessions in situations like this matter aside from homes themselves being burned down. And i never said it doesnt matter to anyone, im sure it matters to the people it affects lel, but i simply dont care because there is a far larger issue at hand.
> ...


Let's be honest the ones that are sympathetic are usually seen as 'pussy bleeding heart liberal pansies'. 

I think whites are most trusting of the system than minorities, which is why it is so easy for white america so latch onto the "well he was stealing cigars he was a thug he got what he deserved"...and also why they also focused more on looting than the killing.

Hell why do you think the media is showing all these images of looting,and why the police department released the footage of him stealing cigars? They know America will see that and confirm what they thought..

"Mike brown was a thug who got what was coming to him..."

:draper2

White America is predictable


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't believe anybody is actually in favor of people going around and burning down innocent peoples businesses just because they're pissed off over something. Yeah it's sad the guy got shot, but how exactly does going hog wild and destroying everything around you help the matter any? Oh, it draws attention to the shooting you say? No it just draws attention to you and your whole neighborhood acting like a bunch of jackasses tearing up and stealing everything around you. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Lets show people how hurt we were by hurting others.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Oxi said:


> You like to put words in peoples' mouths don't you?
> 
> I said they shouldn't have rioted. That doesn't mean "do nothing". :kobe
> I also never said the riots weren't justified, I just said it's not a smart thing to do and it's _counterproductive_.
> ...





" 08-14, 21:39	Oxi 
sometimes its best to not fight back, its counterproductive"


08-14, 21:40	Oxi 
but they probably shouldve just given in


ya i put words in his mouth...oh wait that's literally just what he was saying.


i find it hard to show sympathy for these innocent people when they dont even show empathy for the blacks in their area.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

'Not fight back' =/= 'do nothing'.

They shouldn't have fought back. As in, they shouldn't have _physically retaliated_.
I don't know how many times I have to say the police obviously started this shit both by killing the guy and started the riots themselves by exceptional overuse of force against peaceful protesting, but that doesn't mean that civilians should _physically retaliate_ back against the police. It's an un-winnable situation, and it has made the views on this more 50/50 than it should ever have been.

Obviously you're too caught up in believing the riots, looting, pillaging, scavenging, vandalism, and destruction, is totally fine and a near-perfect response to oppression of any kind that you can't see any non-violent alternative.


Rush provided a perfect example which is why I never bothered to give you my own alternative, which was for them to send this out to the media and get worldwide and especially political attention on the police force.

Now what they've done is get the media to show both sides - the seemingly corrupt police using excessive force, racially profiling everyone in, leaving, or coming into, the city, but also the bad side of the civilians, taking advantage of the riots so they can make personal gain, destroying other civilians housing and businesses out of spite of _other people_, among other things.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao @ using the media. ya, that has worked so well in the past, right?


political attention would have changed nothing. my god this a laughable suggestion, where's cp when you need him. your type of "action" never leads to much of anything nor does it draw real media attention. you really think the media give a fuck about this kid dying? this isnt an isolated case, it happens quite regularly and never draws much attention unless there's something interesting to the story.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

People today are almost inherently against excessive force used by police. So much so that even justified police force is questioned by both the media _and_ the everyday person on social media. People hate police, they'd jump on any reason to validate that.


I think you should continue defending the theft and vandalism during the riots though, you were RED HOT with reasons.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder how all the people who are sympathising with the rioters would feel if they had a business or home that was damaged or destroyed? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Oxi said:


> People today are almost inherently against excessive force used by police. So much so that even justified police force is questioned by both the media _and_ the everyday person on social media. People hate police, they'd jump on any reason to validate that.
> 
> 
> I think you should continue defending the theft and vandalism during the riots though, you were RED HOT with reasons.


you talk out of your ass real well, oxi. i guess it comes from the lack of any type of meaningful education. how about you backup your statements with some proof. show me past cases that have worked out well with just the media getting involved. show me the large amounts of change the media has caused compared to that of riots and open rebellion.



insanitydefined said:


> I wonder how all the people who are sympathising with the rioters would feel if they had a business or home that was damaged or destroyed?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



lol, they werent sympathizing before so nothing has really changed. why would white people care about problems they themselves dont have to face.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

insanitydefined said:


> I wonder how all the people who are sympathising with the rioters would feel if they had a business or home that was damaged or destroyed?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What they don't show you is there were alot of protestors that stayed peaceful and stood in front of businesses and stopped looters.

And there have been reports of people driving around with Illinois license plates stirring shit up.

The media doesn't show that people are trying to defend against some of the idiots who are there just to stir shit up...but the media knows most people see blacks as animals anyway,so portray us as such.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

LUCK said:


> you talk out of your ass real well, oxi. i guess it comes from the lack of any type of meaningful education. how about you backup your statements with some proof. show me past cases that have worked out well with just the media getting involved. show me the large amounts of change the media has caused compared to that of riots and open rebellion.


:lmao
Settle down brother, talk smack in the chatbox. This is for proper discussions.

I think the Trayvon case along with that most recent Staten Island case are pretty good examples of the media getting involved and eventually getting better justice than would be served without worldwide media attention, if any.

It's not a perfect solution, then again, neither is rioting. And at least in this semi-solution, more innocent people aren't harmed in any way.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> What they don't show you is there were alot of protestors that stayed peaceful and stood in front of businesses and stopped looters.
> 
> And there have been reports of people driving around with Illinois license plates stirring shit up.
> 
> The media doesn't show that people are trying to defend against some of the idiots who are there just to stir shit up...but the media knows most people see blacks as animals anyway,so portray us as such.


Pretty much. I have family who live around St. Louis and it's not as horrible as the media is making it out to be. For every idiot who is looting and fucking shit up, they are at least 10 who are remaining calm and peaceful. I even heard some people who don't know what's going on try to compare this the 92 LA riots fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^BUT BUT BUT THE MEDIA ARE ON YOUR SIDE. :ti


trayvon martin...led to justice...:sodone


probably thinks the media led to casey anthony's justice driven verdict as well.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Grow up pls Magic, you can argue more than one point at a time. No need to drop the other things you're wrong about to take the piss out of one.

Where would rioting get them? If anything the situation is changed for the worse when that shit happens. People are in danger. O Fenomeno may have a point that the media haven't shown that, but those people are now defending against their own citizens, people they're supposed to be with, against the oppressive police. They feel inclined to now protect themselves against rioters, as well as feeling oppressed by the authority.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

my keyboard is broken; i have to use an onscreen keyboard to type "w e s d", that makes this already tedious argument even more tedious. i dont want to bother with you when you have no idea what youre talking about.


only blacks are oppressed by the police. the blacks are rioting. thus the white people getting looted only have one worry and they werent showing any signs of support anyways so it's not like black people are ruining their cause by not getting support from people that already dont care about the oppression they face.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Stop playing the race card. It's not just the devil white people getting ransacked and vandalised by the idiots that are taking advantage of the riots.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

this all about race and youre telling me not to bring up race. fpalm


and i have no idea who is getting hit with the riots nor how severe the actual looting is. it's impossible to say right now.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, well, yea it's about race, but you can't say shit like "only the white people are being robbed!" because they're incredibly unlikely. Even then, 'because of the colour of their skin' isn't a good enough reason for them to suffer. 

If this riot is about the black people in the community being oppressed and racially profiled, and that's the reason people are upset, why would you turn the tables? That's not equality, that's a double standard. Innocent white people don't deserve to suffer in any way because of the colour of their skin, no one does.

It's overwhelmingly likely that the people suffering due to loss of houses, possessions and probable injury (not just sustained via police force) aren't just white and aren't just black.


Like you edited in, we don't know who's being targeted by the looting and shit, if any group of people is the target at all, or if it's just random. It's best not to assume it's not one group of people. Assumptions like that is how bad stuff starts.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

LUCK said:


> only blacks are oppressed by the police. the blacks are rioting. thus the white people getting looted only have one worry and they werent showing any signs of support anyways so it's not like black people are ruining their cause by not getting support from people that already dont care about the oppression they face.


:kobe

This is probably the worst post in this entire thread. "White people aren't being sympathetic enough towards black people so they can just get whatever they get." That kind of idiotic argument is what starts things like this in the first place, it's basically saying "you don't care about me so why should I care about you?" Not to even mention the fact that I'm sure some of the property owners who've been affected by all this have been black themselves, are they not black enough for you since they're not out there looting and burning? Do they deserve whatever they get too?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Main places I've heard of getting looted in our area are places like Bass Pro Shop. The places most likely to have guns/ammunition. (A grocery store has been looted twice) As i had said earlier, they just recently enacted a curfew as well for the city. Fact is, majority of the people are peacefully protesting, while you got a few asshats doing the looting/stealing. Even some of the looting is happening from people outside the city just trying to take advantage of the situation as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

insanitydefined said:


> :kobe
> 
> This is probably the worst post in this entire thread. "White people aren't being sympathetic enough towards black people so they can just get whatever they get." That kind of idiotic argument is what starts things like this in the first place, it's basically saying "you don't care about me so why should I care about you?" Not to even mention the fact that I'm sure some of the property owners who've been affected by all this have been black themselves, are they not black enough for you since they're not out there looting and burning? Do they deserve whatever they get too?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i dont think anyone deserves to be looted nor robbed nor harmed. i just dont care that it's happening. i think a lot of the white people that dont show any support to black people legitimately being targetted is sad and i find it hard to sympathize with them because they refuse to help with the protests. 

before you say "just because theyre not helping doesnt mean they deserve *blah blah blah*", ya i agree but the fact they never help is the reason there's never any change. if all the in the city united over this instead of just the blacks it would send a far stronger message, but they're just never there to help when it matters.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What about people of other ethnicities not showing any support? Why are you singling out white people? It's very likely that there are black people who also show no support.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Oxi said:


> What about people of other ethnicities not showing any support? Why are you singling out white people? It's very likely that there are black people who also show no support.


White people have been out in support for Michael Brown since the first day from pictures/videos I've seen. Looting also doesn't seem to be targeted at whites just a response of the outrage from some of the citizens.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Oxi said:


> What about people of other ethnicities not showing any support? Why are you singling out white people? It's very likely that there are black people who also show no support.


well i thought the part about EVERYONE being united kind of indicated i meant everyone. including the other races, other blacks, etc. if everyone isnt together it's harder to cause any change.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Oxi said:


> What about people of other ethnicities not showing any support? Why are you singling out white people? It's very likely that there are black people who also show no support.


I'd say it's most likely a very small minority of people that are actually protesting period, IE a pretty small minority of the blacks in the community and a pretty small minority of the whites. And there actually has been several white people at the protests that I've seen too, not nearly as many as there are black people but it's not like there aren't any of then there at all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

LUCK said:


> my keyboard is broken; i have to use an onscreen keyboard to type "w e s d", that makes this already tedious argument even more tedious. i dont want to bother with you when you have no idea what youre talking about.
> 
> 
> only blacks are oppressed by the police. the blacks are rioting. thus the white people getting looted only have one worry and they werent showing any signs of support anyways so it's not like black people are ruining their cause by not getting support from people that already dont care about the oppression they face.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^there ya guys go, someone is sending the looters a message back.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Not very practical to have a rifle in each hand like that.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, someone's been watching a few too many action movies.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe some people aren't out their protesting because they want to wait to find out everything first?

Let's see how this changed at first it seemed as if this kid didn't even do anything right? Now oh he robbed a store so okay he isn't completely innocent. Now if the fact he tried to fight the cop and take his gun is true uh...what do you think he wanted to do with it? HE WANTED TO KILL THE DAMN COP!(don't give me oh no he didn't lol) if that's not what he wanted the gun for what did he want the damn gun for huh? Cops sometimes can be dicks or assholes, but look how big the kid is, he already did some shit just right before this, he was stopped because of the fact he was blocking traffic, and the cops already knew about a robbery. If he never robbed the store, or never tried to fight the cop he'd be ok now.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

So when will the 2014 missouri riots begin tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

I just watched the video footage of Mr. Brown's strong-armed robbery of the convenience store. What I saw was a large, angry man being violent, using intimidation, and showing no respect for others, including the law.

10 minutes later, he was a corpse.

As much as those upset love playing the race card, I'm going to take an educated guess and say that Mr. Brown was nowhere near the sweet and innocent victim they're to make him out to be. Methinks this overgrown kid dug his own grave with his violent actions towards an armed police officer.

The true victims here are the local businesses who are being ruined by poorly-educated rioters, and the police officer and his family who will live in fear for a long time to come.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Just read up on all of this and how the guy got shot right after committing a robbery. Do the looters even know the whole story? lol, thousands of people protesting and they have no clue what actually transpired.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^um, he had his hands up and then tried running after getting shot at. he killed the kid when there was absolutely no reason to do so.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

LUCK said:


> ^um, he had his hands up and then tried running after getting shot at. he killed the kid when there was absolutely no reason to do so.


Yeah.... because the witnesses weren't lying or anything. Like the guy that was with Brown during the robbery, who conveniently left out the part of the story where he just committed a robbery.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

You mean the white devil didn't target an execute a peaceful, friendly black kid for no reason? This story has taken a 180 degree turn!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly regardless of what the guy did, I don't think it takes nine bullets to kill any human. That is fucked up.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Saw this on reddit. This is video of just after the shooting. At 6:00 two men in the background describe what they saw happen. This is a transcript someone put on reddit of what they say. It's not exact, but it's close.








> Man1:"that's the one that ran behind this one right here, cuz he ran up there where we was at - where we live at! Y'all, when I came back outside all I seen was that truck right there and dude was - I don't know what happened...." [he is referring to the police "truck"]
> 
> Man2: "whose hat is that right there?" [referring to Brown's hat in the street]
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rick_James said:


> Yeah.... because the witnesses weren't lying or anything. Like the guy that was with Brown during the robbery, who conveniently left out the part of the story where he just committed a robbery.


every witness lied. are you serious. :lmao


and im pretty sure his friend never denied the robbery.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

LUCK said:


> every witness lied. are you serious. :lmao
> 
> 
> and im pretty sure his friend never denied the robbery.


Is it hard to believe the guy that was friends with the robbery and was with him during the robbery would lie about something like this? Come on man. Ditto with his grandma lol. 

Listen to the video posted above your comment, someone who claims to have seen the incident said Brown was heading towards the cop, presumably right when he was shot and killed. 

I know some will have the mentality of "yeah, the police suck dude" but seriously, try to have an open mind on this one. Which seems more likely, that a cop would just randomly shoot someone for jay walking after 6 years of duty with no prior incidents? Or that a guy who just robbed a store would assault a cop, to the point where the cop felt he had to use deadly force?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

First version of the story I read, the only people around were the cop, Brown and his friend. Then suddenly there were witnesses too. So I'm skeptic because more than one version is out there and there's no way to know which is the truth.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rick_James said:


> Is it hard to believe the guy that was friends with the robbery and was with him during the robbery would lie about something like this? Come on man. Ditto with his grandma lol.
> 
> Listen to the video posted above your comment, someone who claims to have seen the incident said Brown was heading towards the cop, presumably right when he was shot and killed.
> 
> I know some will have the mentality of "yeah, the police suck dude" but seriously, try to have an open mind on this one. Which seems more likely, that a cop would just randomly shoot someone for jay walking after 6 years of duty with no prior incidents? Or that a guy who just robbed a store would assault a cop, to the point where the cop felt he had to use deadly force?


i dont hate police whatsoever. i think there plenty of good cops and dont mind a lot of the cops in my local area.

this though? this was way over the line of police brutality. there were multiple other witnesses that said the same thing as his friend. also a cop should subdue anyone that isnt armed with non-lethal force. the gun isnt the only equipment he had and it is fucking ridiculous to justify killing the kid because he ran at him. 

also pretty sure there were multiple reports and witnesses that said the cop wasnt even aware that he was the robber.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

LUCK said:


> i dont hate police whatsoever. i think there plenty of good cops and dont mind a lot of the cops in my local area.
> 
> this though? this was way over the line of police brutality. there were multiple other witnesses that said the same thing as his friend. also a cop should subdue anyone that isnt armed with non-lethal force. the gun isnt the only equipment he had and it is fucking ridiculous to justify killing the kid because he ran at him.
> 
> also pretty sure there were multiple reports and witnesses that said the cop wasnt even aware that he was the robber.


The robbery thing is more to show that the guy has poor character. When the shooting initially happened I heard a bunch of stories about how the kid was going to college (it actually ended up being a trade school) and that the kid had no adult record - he's 18, nothing about his juvenile record has been released from what I've seen. Much like with the Trevyon Martin case the media puts out a very one sided narrative. The idea is that off of the little information we had, the cop killed a really nice guy that was planning on going to college in a few days.

After a few more days the info we have is that the cop shot a guy who just robbed a store, a guy with an arrest record that is not clear since he's 18, and the cop had no prior complaints filed against him, after 6 years of service. That's two very different stories, yet how many people actually follow the case closely enough to actually get all of this info?

And considering that this neighborhood has lots of people looting and rioting instead of waiting for an investigation to take place, I think it's safe to say that many of the people that live there probably have a bias against the police, some to the point where they'd say they saw the shooting even when they didn't, or some that would lie about the events. 

And I definitely think some parts of what happened are questionable, picking up the body in a police van, and letting the body sit out for such a long time in particular is messed up, but that's an entirely different topic. Did the cop have to shoot him as many times as he did? We don't know exactly what happened, but based off of the events described in the video I mentioned, I could definitely see the cop shooting, and after Brown comes back for him after assaulting him, firing a lot of times at him. In situations where you get assaulted, some people get literally terrified. 

I'm not even really saying the cop is innocent, I'm more so saying that I don't think there's really enough credible evidence against the cop. Let an investigation take place, let a huge one take place and then try to determine the verdict. What the people are doing there instead is just vandalizing and looting their own neighborhood, which I don't think is helping out their cause, and besides getting them some free products from wal-mart, they are doing way more damage to themselves then good.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Knock on the wrong home? Pew pew. Traffic stop? Pew pew. Black kid told me to go fuck myself? Pew pew!!!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

LUCK said:


> every witness lied. are you serious. :lmao
> 
> 
> and im pretty sure his friend never denied the robbery.


How many witnesses have we even heard statements from? It's not like there were several hundred people just mulling around outside the apartment complex who just so happened to see everything that happened.

And it sounds like from what was said in that reddit transcript (as best as I can make out anyway :side: ) he decided to charge the police after they started chasing him. If he was and they thought that he was going to attack them then they would have had every right to open fire on him, especially considering how big this dude was.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

You people do realize that the police chief initially said the shooting and the robbery had absolutely nothing to do with each other right?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

#Mark said:


> You people do realize that the police chief initially said the shooting and the robbery had absolutely nothing to do with each other right?


People enjoy being morons.

Anyone see the officers mistake a manikin for a human in a store last night? lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I also find it unsettling that they're justifying his murder because he stole something from a convenient store. Yeah, he totally deserves to be shot in broad daylight (while being unarmed) because he stole some cigars from a 7/11. No arrest, no trial.. We need him executed pronto!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

cops are out of control, even worse these small town police are now being armed with military weapons


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> First version of the story I read, the only people around were the cop, Brown and his friend. Then suddenly there were witnesses too. So I'm skeptic because more than one version is out there and there's no way to know which is the truth.


How could you not think there were no witnesses in broad daylight is the real question

Prelim Autopsy show's he was shot at least 6 times. One shot at the top of the head suggesting he was leaned over and shots inside his arm, suggesting his hands were in the air. One shot may have been a grazing bullet too.

Murder. Arrest him already.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you haven't been presented with all of the facts, it's presumptuous to accuse someone of murder, especially when the evidence we do have points towards it *not* being murder. Messy situation. Cops are taught to mag dump. If the officer thought Brown was a threat for whatever reason, he would have kept shooting until he couldn't anymore. Perhaps police need to be trained better and selected more carefully (although he was a six year veteran and had no previous complaints).

Messy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ruiner87 said:


> If you haven't been presented with all of the facts, it's presumptuous to accuse someone of murder, especially when the evidence we do have points towards it *not* being murder. Messy situation. Cops are taught to mag dump. If the officer thought Brown was a threat for whatever reason, he would have kept shooting until he couldn't anymore. Perhaps police need to be trained better and selected more carefully (although he was a six year veteran and had no previous complaints).
> 
> Messy.


You don't shoot someone when they're already lying on the ground. Defending a murderer when the facts point to murder is more disgusting than anything. How does the evidence not point to murder?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

MoveMent said:


> How could you not think there were no witnesses in broad daylight is the real question
> 
> Prelim Autopsy show's he was shot at least 6 times. One shot at the top of the head suggesting he was leaned over and shots inside his arm, suggesting his hands were in the air. One shot may have been a grazing bullet too.
> 
> Murder. Arrest him already.


Wrong. Baden told the Times that Brown was also shot four times in the right arm and that all the bullets were fired into his front. The newspaper said the bullets did not appear to have come from very close range because there was no gunpowder on his body.

Quit with the propaganda already. Media has you blind.

http://news.yahoo.com/report-teen-shot-6-times-including-twice-head-035806078.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Wrong. Baden told the Times that Brown was also shot four times in the right arm and that all the bullets were fired into his front. The newspaper said the bullets did not appear to have come from very close range because there was no gunpowder on his body.
> 
> Quit with the propaganda already. Media has you blind.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/report-teen-shot-6-times-including-twice-head-035806078.html


I never said the the was shot in the back,and if you actually read your link or anything related to the autopsy for that matter you'd know they still have to inspect the clothes before ruling out residue. I haven't lied, your reading comprehension level doesn't change that.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

MoveMent said:


> I never said the the was shot in the back,and if you actually read your link or anything related to the autopsy for that matter you'd know they still have to inspect the clothes before ruling out residue. I haven't lied, your reading comprehension level doesn't change that.


I never accused you of saying he was shot in the back. What im saying you're wrong about is he could have very well been charging at him, with his fore arm in a position across his body and his head being down, which would account for the shot on the top of his head. So before you try to insult my reading comprehension, maybe you should check yours as well. 

The shots were scattered, which would indicate the cop was scared of a 300lb burly man was coming at him. Any trained professional who had a chance to aim would've had better accuracy. The story has changed so many times its laughable. They're grasping at straws just to turn this into a race propaganda.

Fact is I live in this area and know how that neighborhood is. Its full of crime and its really no surprise.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

HighFiveGhost said:


> I never accused you of saying he was shot in the back. What im saying you're wrong about is he could have very well been charging at him, with his fore arm in a position across his body and his head being down, which would account for the shot on the top of his head. So before you try to insult my reading comprehension, maybe you should check yours as well.
> 
> The shots were scattered, which would indicate the cop was scared of a 300lb burly man was coming at him. Any trained professional who had a chance to aim would've had better accuracy. The story has changed so many times its laughable. They're grasping at straws just to turn this into a race propaganda.
> 
> Fact is I live in this area and know how that neighborhood is. Its full of crime and its really no surprise.


Who charging at who? I know the shots were scattered because he was running away. But you can't shoot a 6'4 man at the top of the dome unless he was on the ground and leaning over. Of course he was scared of him. We wouldn't be here if not. The stories I've read including have been consistent which is that the cop is a murderer. 

You wanna talk about how bad that area is at least mention how the first homicide there was Mike Brown. If you wanna ignore the racial aspect of this that's fine I won't stop you from being blind.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Everything I've read about brown has been a lie. First he was a "child teenager" except he was a full grown adult built like a lineman. Then I read he was a gentle giant who went to college, except he was a trade school student who just committed strong armed robbery. I also read that he was running away with hands held up, except the autopsy revealed all wounds entered from the front. Does that mean I am siding with what the cop did? No, because I haven't seen all the evidence.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/u...-shows-he-was-shot-at-least-6-times.html?_r=0



> “This one here looks like his head was bent downward,” he said, indicating the wound at the very top of Mr. Brown’s head. “It can be because he’s giving up, or because he’s charging forward at the officer.”
> 
> A witness, Tiffany Mitchell, said in an interview with MSNBC that she heard tires squeal, then saw Mr. Brown and Officer Wilson “wrestling” through the open car window. A shot went off from within the car, Mr. Johnson said, and the two began to run away from the officer.
> 
> ...


So the kid's friend said he was shot in the back and it sounds like the other witness is saying that too but according to the autopsy all the shots hit him from the front.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

his friend said he was executed with his hands up facing the cop. stop making shit up.



HardKoR said:


> Everything I've read about brown has been a lie. First he was a "child teenager" except he was a full grown adult built like a lineman. Then I read he was a gentle giant who went to college, except he was a trade school student who just committed strong armed robbery. I also read that he was running away with hands held up, except the autopsy revealed all wounds entered from the front. Does that mean I am siding with what the cop did? No, because I haven't seen all the evidence.


how does an unarmed person commit armed robbery? lmao get out of here with your propaganda breh.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The details never matter in these types of situations 

Once people have decided on a martyr the guy could turn out to a mass murder who keeps children's heads in his basement and people would still stick up for him 

People don't get reasons to get pissed off that often so when they get a chance they take it


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

scrilla said:


> his friend said he was executed with his hands up facing the cop. stop making shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> how does an unarmed person commit armed robbery? lmao get out of here with your propaganda breh.


Forgive my grammar, the term should be "strong-arm" robbery, not "strong armed"

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/strong-arm


strong-arm 


[strawng-ahrm, strong-] 




adjective 


1. 

using, involving, or threatening the use of physical force or violence to gain an objective:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

HardKoR said:


> Forgive my grammar, the term should be "strong-arm" robbery, not "strong armed"
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/strong-arm
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware that's just robbery  At least in the UK the whole 'force' part is part of the criteria for the offence so figure it'd be the same in the States.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Sad to see all this going on tbh. Lots of things need answering tbh. And regardless of whether or not the officer who shot the lad was in the wrong it seems like the police haven't handled the situation particularly well. That image of police in military gear is scary.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

forgot the penalty for stealing candy from a store was death by 6 bullets.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

scrilla said:


> his friend said he was executed with his hands up facing the cop. stop making shit up.


Yeah no way his friend could be lying his ass off huh?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Yeah no way his friend could be lying his ass off huh?


and other independent witnesses as well? man did they all go to the same black meeting and agree on an official story together? believe the cops whose story has changed multiple times because they have something to lose over multiple independent eyewitnesses.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So much for running away from the officer and getting shot in the back. Instantly discredits the eye witness testimony. Everyone should known that was bs anyways since the people were to busy whoring themselves to the media on tv instead of talking to investigators. Just wanted fame.

Now it should be declared a martial law zone. Get the military in there to handle them like the domestic terrorist they really are.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

scrilla said:


> forgot the penalty for stealing candy from a store was death by 6 bullets.


No but the physical force used in the robbery could imply that physical force was used on the officer, which is a way to end up with 6 bullets in you. Again this just another possibility not fact. We do know the officer had no prior knowledge of the robbery, so the officer may very well have been defending himself just as much as he may have just been an evil bastard that killed for no reason. But we don't have all the information.

Immediately vilifying the officer serves no purpose than to incite propaganda breh


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

scrilla said:


> and other independent witnesses as well? man did they all go to the same black meeting and agree on an official story together? believe the cops whose story has changed multiple times because they have something to lose over multiple independent eyewitnesses.


How has their story changed? Pretty sure you're the one making shit up now.



scrilla said:


> forgot the penalty for stealing candy from a store was death by 6 bullets.


Yeah except he grabbed the store clerk by his shirt and shoved him and then came after him like "you better get the fuck away from me bro". Guy was a thug.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

i'am surprised the media didn't show this thug when he was 10 years old like they did with travon martin.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Fuel for the fire...



> The surveillance tapes supposedly shows Michael Brown “robbing” a Ferguson convenience store market. But in spite of the fact that the “robbery” was carried out without the brandishing of a weapon, and in spite of the fact that this was really more a case of petty theft shoplifting, this Friday, for the first time, the owners of the store have said that they never said they believed Michael Brown was the individual who stole the item from their store.
> 
> In fact, while the owners are speaking out through an attorney about the surveillance video, the mainstream, corporate media are largely ignoring everything they said, pretending that this video definitively identifies Michael Brown as the strong arm shoplifter.
> 
> ...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Whenever this kind of stuff happens, it's best to ignore the media for a week or so until the facts come out (remember the whole Zimmerman thing?). Well the facts are coming out and it seems the "gentle giant" robbed a clerk, was high, and then freaked out when he saw a cop, and then assaulted the cop and was shot.

It's sad whenever anyone dies, but this 6'4" 300lbs man was no angel.

There is also no excuse for the looting/rioting. It's absolutely PATHETIC!


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> Whenever this kind of stuff happens, it's best to ignore the media for a week or so until the facts come out (remember the whole Zimmerman thing?). Well the facts are coming out and it seems the "gentle giant" robbed a clerk, was high, and then freaked out when he saw a cop, and then assaulted the cop and was shot.
> 
> It's sad whenever anyone dies, but this 6'4" 300lbs man was no angel.
> 
> There is also no excuse for the looting/rioting. It's absolutely PATHETIC!


There is no excuse for looting/rioting...

but there is ALWAYS an excuse for a police officer to murder a man by shooting him 6 times. 

Funny how you are saying how "pathetic" it is for people making excuses for rioting, then make excuses for a cop to murder a dude.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

TexasTornado said:


> There is no excuse for looting/rioting...
> 
> but there is ALWAYS an excuse for a police officer to murder a man by shooting him 6 times.
> 
> Funny how you are saying how "pathetic" it is for people making excuses for rioting, then make excuses for a cop to murder a dude.


It's not like the movies where some secret agent can place his shots (e.g. shoot the leg instead of head) with adrenaline rushing through him. Cops as well as gun owners like myself are trained to aim center mass every time. 6 shots is nothing odd if you consider the cop's story as true. I will do that for now since this cop had no prior issues.

With the new information that has been released about this shooting, it is not murder. If it was one of those cops in NYC that beat a bunch of people to death for no reason, then I would agree with murder accusations. However, the cop has not been charged with a crime yet. There were also 3 autopsies performed on this person. The media acted as if the cop shot him in the back when the person had his arms raised in surrender. That did not happen because according to the latest information, the cop was bum rushed, assaulted, and there was a struggle for the cop's gun.

Regarding the riots/looting, it is pathetic to loot because many of the looters are not even from the St. Louis area. They're bussed-in protestors with a shitty culture of violence.

My biggest concern about this shooting is the militarization of police that is going on in this country. It's insane. But perhaps people should not destroy private property and commit arson during their protests.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

TexasTornado said:


> There is no excuse for looting/rioting...
> 
> but there is ALWAYS an excuse for a police officer to murder a man by shooting him 6 times.
> 
> Funny how you are saying how "pathetic" it is for people making excuses for rioting, then make excuses for a cop to murder a dude.


That's assuming that he did murder him and wasn't defending/protecting himself. You can not automatically convict someone of murder just cause you say so. If the evidence proved he did murder him, then he should rot in jail because their is no excuse for out right murder. But if it is determined he was assaulted he was justified in using force to stop him, and it is no longer murder but the death of an assailant. People did the same thing with Zimmerman, outright convicted him of murder only to find out he was trying to save his own life.

Lets say after the investigation and trial he is proven without reasonable doubt that he murdered Brown for no reason, is rioting still justified? Absolutely not! People have the right to peacefully assemble, they do not have the right to destroy property, it could cause more deaths because trespassing is viable excuse to shoot someone, at least here in Texas it is.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

the guy was a thug....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yes. petty theft is punishable by death in a country with a constitution and legal system.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

scrilla said:


> yes. petty theft is punishable by death in a country with a constitution and legal system.


No one is trying to argue that the cop was a really fucking dumb motherfucker who should lose his badge and get jail time 

They arguing that the event was not a cop killing a minority in cold blood for fun and profit 

A cop doesn't just work by the book and start shooting people out of nowhere 

The situation was out of hand before it even started 

The event is getting more and more murky with both sides being filled with idiots and assholes who are banking on the event to rant about black people or how cops are evil


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

SkandorAkbar said:


> they guy was a thug....


posts like this do nothing be dehumanize and make things seem justified brother. keep seeing what you want to see though.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

scrilla said:


> posts like this do nothing be dehumanize and make things seem justified brother. keep seeing what you want to see though.




i saw a bully and a thug in the video....what did you see? some oppressed minority sticking it to the man? does the truth hurt? the only person who knows what happened after that is his partner in crime.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

A 6ft 4 300lb guy charging at you that is most likely high and drunk plus angry as hell I think most would empty the clip.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Cops are trained to restrained unarmed criminals without using a gun.

This cop should definitely be fired and never to work in law enforcement again. I would even go as far as taking his gun rights. No jail though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

stevefox1200 said:


> No one is trying to argue that the cop was a really fucking dumb motherfucker who should lose his badge and get jail time
> 
> They arguing that the event was not a cop killing a minority in cold blood for fun and profit
> 
> ...












^well the military that are actually _trained_ to use these weapons dont think too highly of how they're using them.











^'MURICA


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

USAUSA1 said:


> Cops are trained to restrained unarmed criminals without using a gun.


wrong, this isn't england.



USAUSA1 said:


> This cop should definitely be fired and never to work in law enforcement again. I would even go as far as taking his gun rights. No jail though


you were there and saw what happened?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LUCK said:


> ^'MURICA


Why shouldn't cops have access to military grade body armor and AR-15s/M4's/M16s? Criminals can easily be armed with high powered rifles and body armor.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

VRsick said:


> Why shouldn't cops have access to military grade body armor and AR-15s/M4's/M16s? Criminals can easily be armed with high powered rifles and body armor.


Simple they shouldn't. The main problem I have with the militarization of the police is that they abuse that equipment every single time a small riot occurs. The police in Fergerson were getting militarize earlier last week due to protesters simply wandering the streets. The military grade equipment were given to police officers after 9/11 to help them defend themselves against the threat of possible terrorist attacks on U.S soil, until the National Guard and FBI HRT shows up to take over. However the police have been shown to bring out the military equipment as plan A, the moment a group of people decide to protest or riot.

The police do not have military training, they are not nor will ever be the military, so why in the hell are they going the down the street of a inner-city suburbs with tanks, camouflage attire, and high grade military weaponry. You would think this was Iraq with how the police is acting. If the police needs the military then call them (the National Guard is just down the street), but the police should not be playing GI-Joe just because they can and have the means to do so.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

There's a woman who got on a radio show (because this is the 80's) and talked about her version of the story and some people are trying to pass it as a witness account. When it is actually the friend of Wilson's 'significant other'

She wasn't there, Wilson himself didn't tell her, it was his girlfriend/wife that told her. Gotta love media.

Still, the Youtube video of guy recalling the shooting needs to be addressed. Clean up the audio more so people will stop deciphering it independently

Edit: Here's a recap of 5 witness reports for anyone getting the wrong information http://www.theroot.com/articles/cul...ess_accounts_of_michael_brown_s_shooting.html


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

VRsick said:


> Why shouldn't cops have access to military grade body armor and AR-15s/M4's/M16s? Criminals can easily be armed with high powered rifles and body armor.


because theyre not trained to use any of that gear.


you guys have a SWAT team for a reason.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Eternity* said:


> Simple they shouldn't. The main problem I have with the militarization of the police is that they abuse that equipment every single time a small riot occurs. The police in Fergerson were getting militarize earlier last week due to protesters simply wandering the streets. The military grade equipment were given to police officers after 9/11 to help them defend themselves against the threat of possible terrorist attacks on U.S soil, until the National Guard and FBI HRT shows up to take over. However the police have been shown to bring out the military equipment as plan A, the moment a group of people decide to protest or riot.
> 
> The police do not have military training, they are not nor will ever be the military, so why in the hell are they going the down the street of a inner-city suburbs with tanks, camouflage attire, and high grade military weaponry. You would think this was Iraq with how the police is acting. If the police needs the military then call them (the National Guard is just down the street), but the police should not be playing GI-Joe just because they can and have the means to do so.






So you more have a problem with lack of training to use said equipment and "abuse" of it rather than equipment itself? If thats the case its understandable but its not like the police are using .50 cals and bazookas, the rifles they are armed with are something I can walk into a gun shop off the street and buy in my state(not sure if their weapons are full auto, if they are disregard) and since all police have firearms training, they aren't something so foreign they can't operate safely. Its my understanding that after the north hollywood shootout, where 9mm didn't make a dent in the 2 guys body armor, most cops in all big cities have AR-15s in their cop cars. Better to prepare for the worst than have 5 dead cops due to being ill-equipped.
I certainly don't see the point of the military style fatigues, maybe so its easier to tell who's who in a riot situation.



LUCK said:


> because theyre not trained to use any of that gear.
> 
> 
> you guys have a SWAT team for a reason.


How much training do you think a cop, who has already received firearm training, needs to use an AR-15? Its not a highly technical device.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

did you even read that other gif where the MILITARY GUY said they were using the equipment wrong and unsafely?

pretty damn sure they are full autos too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not hard to know how to use a gun. The problem is when to use a gun.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Facts don't matter.

They could have videotape of Brown running at this officer and people still wouldn't care. You have idiots on twitter saying all the eyewitness accounts of Brown rushing the cop were from people obviously paid off by the police, we didn't hear this .2 seconds after the shooting occurred so obviously it's a lie, etc.

Facts < what you really really really wish was true, doesn't matter what the issue is. Darren Wilson will always have murdered Michael Brown in cold blood because it fits the narrative people really really really want to believe in. The facts will never matter in this case in the court of acceptable (aka whatever the unwashed mob on Buzzfeed or Gawker believes) public opinion.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^plz go. youre using "fact" in order to make your side of the events seem as if it's already credible and the truth. you know no more than anyone else and the FACT remains nothing that has been said shows that he should have been shot right away. he wasnt armed, there plenty of other methods to subdue him, they never considered them. that's a FACT.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LUCK said:


> because theyre not trained to use any of that gear.
> 
> 
> you guys have a SWAT team for a reason.





LUCK said:


> did you even read that other gif where the MILITARY GUY said they were using the equipment wrong and unsafely?
> 
> pretty damn sure they are full autos too.


Military procedures aren't the same as police procedures and vice versa. Not aiming your weapon at someone you aren't willing to shoot has nothing to do with what sort of weapon they are holding. Its a different issue I suppose.



> Missouri Highway Patrol Capt. Ron Johnson said police had come under heavy gunfire as bottles, rocks and Molotov cocktails were thrown from the crowd, injuring four officers.


Its a riot situation with large crowds, police are being attacked from people in the crowds. I have no problem with police having their weapons out and ready to use them. They don't know who is going to be the crazed protester to pull out a concealed handgun as they walk by.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

VRsick said:


> So you more have a problem with lack of training to use said equipment and "abuse" of it rather than equipment itself? If thats the case its understandable but its not like the police are using .50 cals and bazookas, the rifles they are armed with are something I can walk into a gun shop off the street and buy in my state(not sure if their weapons are full auto, if they are disregard) and since all police have firearms training, they aren't something so foreign they can't operate safely. Its my understanding that after the north hollywood shootout, where 9mm didn't make a dent in the 2 guys body armor, most cops in all big cities have AR-15s in their cop cars. Better to prepare for the worst than have 5 dead cops due to being ill-equipped.
> I certainly don't see the point of the military style fatigues, maybe so its easier to tell who's who in a riot situation.


I agree with everything you said.

I don't have a problem with the police having some firepower to defend themselves with. But someone need to advise them on when it's necessary to use this equipment and not just to use it because they want to show off. Obama even stated that police department need to start buying stuff that they actually need. For example there are cities with less than 35,000 people whose police force owns a MRAP, surveillance drones, grenade launchers and tanks. What exactly does a police force need those things for. MRAPs are meant to survive IED blast and tanks are meant to destroy armored vehicles, building and other tanks, so why exactly does the small cities like Watertown, Conn possess these equipment.

A bold red line needs to be drawn between the police force and the military.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

LUCK said:


> ^plz go. youre using "fact" in order to make your side of the events seem as if it's already credible and the truth. you know no more than anyone else and the FACT remains nothing that has been said shows that he should have been shot right away. he wasnt armed, there plenty of other methods to subdue him, they never considered them. that's a FACT.


pls keep red repping me it's hilarious

also a hilarious example of someone who doesn't realize that he does in the next sentence what he's criticizing in the prior one. you know it's a fact that wilson could have subdued him without shooting when there is zero evidence to support that yet the only actual evidence - eyewitness testimony captured at the very moment of the incident on video - we just don't know about that! those aren't facts, i'm just saying it because it makes me look more credible. and you definitely didn't do that 2 sentences later. most definitely did not do precisely what you allege i did and criticized me for. 

reading the output of your incoherent cogitations is a treat. i'm disappointed you didn't call me filth in your red rep this time, you're slipping buddeh. 

fact is you have at least a dozen people who were there saying brown and johnson attacked wilson while he was in his car and brown rushed at wilson after wilson got out of his car, after brown had already attacked him. fact. fact. fact. the people talking on video, bare seconds after it happened, with no reason to lie and no chance for anyone to bribe or coerce them into lying, corroborate the other eyewitnesses. the autopsy has shown that zero shots hit brown from behind. he was shot while facing wilson at the very least. eyewitnesses say he ran at wilson and was shot while charging him and fell 2-3 steps away from wilson from a shot to the forehead. 

people who were there. not you and your 'i'm angry and that's a good enough substitute for facts and i say you don't have any facts and i don't either but i will act like i do and criticize you for doing the same because i'm a hypocrite or don't even realize how i'm contradicting myself' attitude. deal with it. also better get to spreading that rep so you can red me again, i need something to break up the monotony of all dat greenery.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> I agree with everything you said.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the police having some firepower to defend themselves with. But someone need to advise them on when it's necessary to use this equipment and not just to use it because they want to show off. Obama even stated that police department need to start buying stuff that they actually need. For example there are cities with less than 35,000 people whose police force owns a MRAP, surveillance drones, grenade launchers and tanks. What exactly does a police force need those things for. MRAPs are meant to survive IED blast and tanks are meant to destroy armored vehicles, building and other tanks, so why exactly does the small cities like Watertown, Conn possess these equipment.
> 
> A bold red line needs to be drawn between the police force and the military.


You sir are totally correct. I am a military veteran and a right wing conservative. In this case upon the facts which have been presented so far it seems that the cop was justified in the shooting. However, if nothing else this situation has brought out the topic that many liberals and conservatives can agree on that too many small town or even larger city police forces are trying to play military with surplus military gear that they have been given. While many of our police force are military veterans that have had proper training in the use of military gear the vast majority of police have not. Another important issue is that when police use military gear it becomes a psychological thing of sorts to where in a sense they do not realize it but it makes them more aggressive acting. SWAT teams are essential for police but there is no need for police to be everyday trying to play military with their new surplus military gear. Law enforcement should not be paramilitary. I am a huge proponent and supporter of law enforcement but even I have to agree with the President here that there has to be a distinction between the military and police.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this article exemplifies all that is wrong with the police in america:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/poste...-you-dont-want-to-get-hurt-dont-challenge-me/

"if you don't want to get hurt, don't challenge me." stupid cop, arguing with a cop is not grounds for the cop to do anything. challenging a cop is not grounds for the cop to do anything. taunting a cop is not grounds for the cop to do anything. telling a cop you're going to sue is not grounds for the cop to do anything. calling a cop names is not grounds for him to do anything. telling him you're going to own his badge is not grounds for the cop to do anything. precisely zero of those things are illegal in any way. they are not valid grounds to be detained or arrested. this little piggy thinks he's lord of the manor because of his shiny badge and anyone who doesn't have one is a villein who has to 100% submit or the pain he gets is justified. that's the attitude that needs singled out and excised from the police.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

How is one cop suppose to subdue someone the size of a professional football player?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

> "3:05 p.m. ET: St. Louis Police Chief Sam Dotson said the suspect, a 23-year-old African-American male, had been involved in a convenience store theft early Tuesday afternoon and was seen acting eratically. When two officers stopped him, the suspect shouted, "Shoot me! Kill me now!" The suspect refused verbal commands to stop and approached the officers holding a knife in an "overhand grip," getting within three or four feet of them, police said. Both officers fired at the suspect, killing him."


I really hope this doesn't spark more violence.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> Facts don't matter.
> 
> They could have videotape of Brown running at this officer and people still wouldn't care. *You have idiots on twitter saying all the eyewitness accounts of Brown rushing the cop were from people obviously paid off by the police*, we didn't hear this .2 seconds after the shooting occurred so obviously it's a lie, etc.
> 
> Facts < what you really really really wish was true, doesn't matter what the issue is. Darren Wilson will always have murdered Michael Brown in cold blood because it fits the narrative people really really really want to believe in. The facts will never matter in this case in the court of acceptable (aka whatever the unwashed mob on Buzzfeed or Gawker believes) public opinion.


Except there are no eye witnesses saying that rushed the cop.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MoveMent said:


> Except there are no eye witnesses saying that rushed the cop.


Yes, there are, you'll just have to get over that. Hopefully it won't take a full five-stage process.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> Yes, there are, you'll just have to get over that. Hopefully it won't take a full five-stage process.


There's one video where the man said Brown came towards the cops after running away. Then there is the story from the friend of the cops woman who said Brown attacked him and she wasn't even there.

How about actually looking for this so called witnesses instead of pretending.

Look for more stories and found this. Have the "Over a dozen" spoken up yet or what? http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-darren-wilsons-version-of-ferguson-shooting/


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MoveMent said:


> There's one video where the man said Brown came towards the cops after running away. Then there is the story from the friend of the cops woman who said Brown attacked him and she wasn't even there.
> 
> How about actually looking for this so called witnesses instead of pretending.


The man also says in the video that Brown "kept coming" toward the officer even after he started firing. I guess you didn't watch that part even though it's 3 seconds after the man saying Brown turned around and "come towards" him?

I'm sure Brown was just ambling back to the officer, probably taking baby steps. 

I've actually looked for the witnesses and what they've said, it's not just the dozen the police mentioned it's more like 20 at least. Clearly you haven't. Tell me to not pretend again please it was really authoritative the first time.



> Look for more stories and found this. Have the "Over a dozen" spoken up yet or what? http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014...uson-shooting/


Look at that, you are capable of doing what you tell others to do. Bravo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> pls keep red repping me it's hilarious
> 
> also a hilarious example of someone who doesn't realize that he does in the next sentence what he's criticizing in the prior one. you know it's a fact that wilson could have subdued him without shooting when there is zero evidence to support that yet the only actual evidence - eyewitness testimony captured at the very moment of the incident on video - we just don't know about that! those aren't facts, i'm just saying it because it makes me look more credible. and you definitely didn't do that 2 sentences later. most definitely did not do precisely what you allege i did and criticized me for.
> 
> ...


so all the other eye witnesses that say differently were 1) not actually there 2) obviously lying 3) a combination of both. I suppose only your eye witnesses were there and werent lying, right? right.

and nothing ive said is incoherent, being more verbose doesnt make your argument any better. your speaking of facts that happened at the scene, but with your "facts" alone point towardd the cop being able to bring out one of his lethal weapons before his gun as 3/4 steps means he had more time to try something else. he just didnt. also ive got plenty of greens myself, but i guess those posters are just trash.

but let me hear how my fact is wrong. did they have no other way of subduing an unarmed guy without having to shoot him? i think you can get and fire your taser(or pepper spray) as fast as you could your gun? plz try to refute this. i believe that is very much a fact, but plz try to compare it to your facts of you trying to claim what happened at the scene. what im saying goes for any type of example involving cops, they can always resort to their spray/taser before their gun, not just this lone incident.




CenaBoy4Life said:


> How is one cop suppose to subdue someone the size of a professional football player?


a taser works on anyone.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent said:


> There's one video where the man said Brown came towards the cops after running away. Then there is the story from the friend of the cops woman who said Brown attacked him and she wasn't even there.
> 
> How about actually looking for this so called witnesses instead of pretending.
> 
> Look for more stories and found this. Have the "Over a dozen" spoken up yet or what? http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-darren-wilsons-version-of-ferguson-shooting/





deepelemblues said:


> The man also says in the video that Brown "kept coming" toward the officer even after he started firing. I guess you didn't watch that part even though it's 3 seconds after the man saying Brown turned around and "come towards" him?
> 
> I'm sure Brown was just ambling back to the officer, probably taking baby steps.
> 
> ...


I asked you to find witnesses, you can't because the Cops are claiming it. No witnesses has come forward echoing the cops story. So like I said. Show me. 

Coming towards an officer =/= "Bum rushed" "Attacked"

These are the same cops that released a video of Brown in a store, then said it was unrelated to the shooting, then said that Wilson identified Brown because he saw cigars. The same cops that said Brown was placed into an ambulance even though there's video evidence of him being placed into a Police SUV. The same cops that said there weren't shooting tear gas at victims as they were shooting tear gas at victims. So these "More than a dozen" witnesses come forward that is hardly credible.

So, again. Show me.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> so all the other eye witnesses that say differently were 1) not actually there 2) obviously lying 3) a combination of both. I suppose only your eye witnesses were there and werent lying, right? right.
> 
> and nothing ive said is incoherent, being more verbose doesnt make your argument any better. your speaking of facts that happened at the scene, but with your "facts" alone point towardd the cop being able to bring out one of his lethal weapons before his gun as 3/4 steps means he had more time to try something else. he just didnt. also ive got plenty of greens myself, but i guess those posters are just trash.
> 
> but let me hear how my fact is wrong. did they have no other way of subduing an unarmed guy without having to shoot him? i think you can get and fire your taser(or pepper spray) as fast as you could your gun? plz try to refute this. i believe that is very much a fact, but plz try to compare it to your facts of you trying to claim what happened at the scene. what im saying goes for any type of example involving cops, they can always resort to their spray/taser before their gun, not just this lone incident.


http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2014/08...counts-that-brown-was-shot-in-back-are-false/

Yeah, all those eyewitnesses you're so proud of said something happened that never did. Facts again. Unfortunate things for you, huh? 

The cop had plenty of time to try something else, okay. Speculation isn't facts. 

An unarmed guy that had broken at least one of the cop's orbital bones already. 

Talk about being verbose, if you're going to ad hominem could you please, please make it something better than that? At least have it make sense? I'm sorry if less than 500 words is too verbose for you but that's a judgment on you and education and society, not on me.



> I asked you to find witnesses, you can't because the Cops are claiming it. No witnesses has come forward echoing the cops story. So like I said. Show me.


And when their names come out you'll pretend like your little attitude never existed. 



> Coming towards an officer =/= "Bum rushed" "Attacked"


He'd already attacked him, I guess Wilson's orbital bones broke themselves. 

The last shot that hit Brown was fired when Brown was a few feet away from the officer. Reports have said that when he ran away he stopped after going 20, 30, 35 feet. How many people not moving swiftly are going to get from that far away to just a few feet away when someone is emptying a clip into them? I don't know but I doubt it's very many. Wilson said Brown charged him, eyewitnesses say he was moving toward him, the eyewitnesses saying Brown was killed in cold blood are completely contradicted by the autopsy.



> These are the same cops that released a video of Brown in a store, then said it was unrelated to the shooting, then said that Wilson identified Brown because he saw cigars. The same cops that said Brown was placed into an ambulance even though there's video evidence of him being placed into a Police SUV. The same cops that said there weren't shooting tear gas at victims as they were shooting tear gas at victims. So these "More than a dozen" witnesses come forward that is hardly credible.


They're part of an official police report that will be placed into the court record - almost certainly both criminal and civil - that will be heavily scrutinized. And they most certainly are not the same cops. The cops on crowd control aren't the ones investigating Brown's death. The cops talking to the media aren't the ones investigating Brown's death either, except maybe the ones at the very top who don't actually do any investigating. The only thing there that dents their credibility at all is the SUV/ambulance thing. You actually believe they are lying because they contradict themselves 18 times in the space of a few days. Yes, that is how people who lie all the time operate. Like a bunch of dumbfucks who know absolutely nothing about how to lie. Far more likely that they release what they have then they get something new and release that. If Wilson said he saw the cigars and made a connection to the robbery then they're going to say that he said that. Even if someone else said before that the robbery and the stop weren't related. 



> So, again. Show me.


You don't actually have any legitimate reason to discount the police statement so sorry, noperino. The medical examination has already discredited the witness statements backing up the murder accusation. The medical examination and the video backs up Wilson's account. The police say they have a dozen witnesses backing up Wilson, no doubt they do. Maybe they're as wrong as the witnesses contradicting Wilson were. There's no actual reason to think so at the moment, unlike the situation with the people saying Brown was murdered from a few dozen feet away.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

both sides have skewed the story, but again, it is only your side that is credible. not denying the autopsy btw, but i find it funny we havent heard from the officer himself yet.

if the cop had enough time to shoot 10 times, he had enough time to shoot a fucking taser. im sure all 10 shots were necessary too.

lol wat @ these cop injuries. the fuck are they pulling this from? surely if all this was true they could have just released this info IMMEDIATELY instead of the riot police on a peaceful protest, right? 

you're being overly wordy in your vocab, is that not being verbose? my education is fine, unless a third year science student isnt good enough for you.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

What the fuck are the local force doing out there?
Two people dead, arresting/harassing reporters and general excessive force. They need their legs cutting.

At this rate it will become an insurrection, due to the knuckleheads fueling this situation.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought this was funny.

A HuffPo blogger who's in Ferguson put this on his twitter and he's getting razzed for it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LUCK said:


> both sides have skewed the story, but again, it is only your side that is credible. not denying the autopsy btw, but i find it funny we havent heard from the officer himself yet.
> 
> if the cop had enough time to shoot 10 times, he had enough time to shoot a fucking taser. im sure all 10 shots were necessary too.
> 
> ...


Can't find what sort of gun the officer had, glock maybe. I can probably get off 7 shots in a few seconds, not exactly a large window to do anything.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I like to know what the people who think the cop shouldn't have shot him would have done. For the taser thing, sometimes that doesn't work. The guy was CHARGING AT HIM! I guess the cop should have just put his damn hands up and said "STOP!" I swear some people are idiots. If someone that size was running at you, and you had a damn gun you'd shoot his ass also. ALSO stop calling him a damn kid, at 18 you can be charged as a damn adult so you should be considered one.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I like to know what the people who think the cop shouldn't have shot him would have done. For the taser thing, sometimes that doesn't work. The guy was CHARGING AT HIM! I guess the cop should have just put his damn hands up and said "STOP!" I swear some people are idiots. If someone that size was running at you, and you had a damn gun you'd shoot his ass also. ALSO stop calling him a damn kid, at 18 you can be charged as a damn adult so you should be considered one.


Fuck that, he was 35 feet away. That's hardly fucking imminent danger.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

samizayn said:


> Fuck that, he was 35 feet away. That's hardly fucking imminent danger.


HE WAS CHARGING AT THE COP! what part of that do you not get? Also nice job answering my question of what you would have did, I'm still waiting to see how you would have handled it.

edit: as far as the taser thing

http://www.nvdaily.com/news/2013/03/police-tasers-dont-always-stop-suspects-in-confrontations.php


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^all of those people were armed. brown was not.



Priceless Blaze said:


> I like to know what the people who think the cop shouldn't have shot him would have done. *For the taser thing, sometimes that doesn't work.* The guy was CHARGING AT HIM! I guess the cop should have just put his damn hands up and said "STOP!" I swear some people are idiots. If someone that size was running at you, and you had a damn gun you'd shoot his ass also. ALSO stop calling him a damn kid, at 18 you can be charged as a damn adult so you should be considered one.


how? examples. the only time it wouldnt work is if you fuck it up yourself.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

All witness accounts have not been discredited because of the autopsy. People clearly haven't listened/read all the witness statements. So here's a recap.

*Dorian Johnson*

Johnson was the man who was with Michael Brown. He describes that the cop tried to pull Brown into the car and Brown resisted being pulled in. A shot was fired from the vehicle, Johnson says that Brown was hit from this first shot. They both take off running, Johnson hid behind a car and Brown kept running where Johnson says he was shot in the back. Brown then turned around, raised his hands in surrender and the cop continued to shoot until he fell down. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XATTgfiY9Io

Autopsy shows that Brown was not shot in the back. Proving that this part of his story is now false.

*Tiffany Mitchell*

Her story is being used as proof that the witnesses are "Liars"

However

Her version of the story is very similar to Johnson's but where Johnson said that Brown was shot in the back, Mitchell stated that Brown's body "Jerked" as if he was shot in the back. Where he then turned, raised his hands in surrender, and was murdered.

She did not outright claim that he was shot in the back but that she thought he was because of how his body jerked. She was very careful in her words in stating this.

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/st-louis-official-reporters-arrested-ferguson-michael-brown

* Piaget Crenshaw*

She witnessed the incident from her balcony. She was the employee of Mitchell that Mitchell was in Ferguson to pick up. Her story details the officer chasing Brown then Brown turning to the officer in surrender, then gunned down.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=advkpZIuq2U

*Emmanuel Freeman*

Freeman live tweeted the shooting. He has not made an official statement to press and is currently looking to get a lawyer to make a statement. He made no mention of Brown being shot in the back.

There is a 5th witness who chose to stay anonymous, he did not mention a shot to the back either.

Out of these 5 witnesses only Paige and Mitchell know each other. And out of these five only Johnson stated that Brown was shot in the back and (From what I know)He did not change that statement before the autopsy.

*Related*

Police Department's part of the story differs from these witnesses were that Brown assaulted the officer, punching him and that there was a struggle for the gun when the gun went off.

Prelim autopsy shows that there was no gun residue on Brown's body. Had Brown tussled with the Officer's gun residue would possibly be found on his body. However his clothes have not been examined in the prelim autopsy.

It is also being reported that Brown rushed/charged/etc the officer after he ran away. This is the cops version of the story told by a friend of his family. Which brings us to this witness.

*A witness was caught on a Youtube video *recalling the events that just happened. The original video was made private but many outlets have tried to clear the audio to figure out exactly what he was saying. He claims that after running from the cop Brown "Doubled back" and "coming back" towards the cop. The audio has been deciphered in different ways but those seemed to be the most two consistent phrases in the 'important' part of the video. This is consistent with the Cops version saying that Brown came towards him but does not confirmed the cop being "Bum rushed" and "Attacked" 

Here is a short version of the video. Again the original was made private/removed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prrydnTAly


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

LUCK said:


> ^all of those people were armed. brown was not.
> 
> 
> 
> how? examples. the only time it wouldnt work is if you fuck it up yourself.


I posted a story, and armed or not it shows it doesn't always take the person down. What a person having a weapon is what makes it not work? I hope that's not what you're getting at by saying all them people were armed. I'm guessing maybe you didn't read everything. 

Police say a Taser discharge knocked Shane E. Bowling to the ground and allowed them to disarm him without serious injury. The arrest of Bowling, 34, of 2265 Wilson Blvd., Winchester, came after an incident in Martinsburg, W.Va., earlier this month ended in the shooting death of a suspect *after a Taser failed to subdue him during a struggle with police.*


see FAILED to subdue him, is it because he had a weapon that it failed? or is it because they don't always work?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> HE WAS CHARGING AT THE COP! what part of that do you not get? Also nice job answering my question of what you would have did, I'm still waiting to see how you would have handled it.
> 
> edit: as far as the taser thing
> 
> http://www.nvdaily.com/news/2013/03/police-tasers-dont-always-stop-suspects-in-confrontations.php


My hypothetical reaction to the situation is irrelevant, which is why I didn't post it. Fact is even if Mike Brown was charging at the cop (he wasn't), if any part of your brain is switched on you know that 35ft of distance nowhere near warrants using deadly force on an unarmed civillian.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I like to know what the people who think the cop shouldn't have shot him would have done. For the taser thing, sometimes that doesn't work. *The guy was CHARGING AT HIM!* I guess the cop should have just put his damn hands up and said "STOP!" I swear some people are idiots. If someone that size was running at you, and you had a damn gun you'd shoot his ass also. ALSO stop calling him a damn kid, at 18 you can be charged as a damn adult so you should be considered one.


Says who?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

samizayn said:


> My hypothetical reaction to the situation is irrelevant, which is why I didn't post it. Fact is even if Mike Brown was charging at the cop (he wasn't), if any part of your brain is switched on you know that 35ft of distance nowhere near warrants using deadly force on an unarmed civillian.


I'm only asking because you seem to think they are other ways to handle the matter, and I'm just wanting to hear them. If you can't come up with anything I'm just going to have to think you're one of them people who think all cops are dicks.



MoveMent said:


> Says who?


You yourself posted one video that even claimed it so that's one person who said so.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I'm only asking because you seem to think they are other ways to handle the matter, and I'm just wanting to hear them. If you can't come up with anything I'm just going to have to think you're one of them people who think all cops are dicks.
> 
> 
> 
> You yourself posted one video that even claimed it so that's one person who said so.


I also posted five other witnesses who didn't mention it and the guy in the video did not say he charged at him but did say he came towards the officer.

To humor you, if Brown did charge the officer after the officer's gun was already drawn (Because that's what unarmed men do) then I would expect the officer to fire a few shots. What cannot be explained even with "Charging" is the shot at the top of Brown's head. Brown would of have had his face looking directly to the ground with his body leaned over quite a bit for a 6'4 man to be shot at the top of the head while running. Which doesn't make a lot of sense.

Also, I posted multiple other witness that mentioned nothing of the "Charging". Are you automatically disqualifying them or just giving a scenario?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I posted a story, and armed or not it shows it doesn't always take the person down. What a person having a weapon is what makes it not work? I hope that's not what you're getting at by saying all them people were armed. I'm guessing maybe you didn't read everything.
> 
> Police say a Taser discharge knocked Shane E. Bowling to the ground and allowed them to disarm him without serious injury. The arrest of Bowling, 34, of 2265 Wilson Blvd., Winchester, came after an incident in Martinsburg, W.Va., earlier this month ended in the shooting death of a suspect *after a Taser failed to subdue him during a struggle with police.*
> 
> ...


notice how they tasered BEFORE shooting. im aware it doesnt always work, that still doesnt mean it shouldnt be first used before shooting the guy.

pepper spray never fails btw. (Y)


the point is the cops opted to use their gun first on an unarmed suspect, that isnt right. that shouldnt be their instinctive reaction to anyone that is unarmed, charging or not.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

MoveMent said:


> I also posted five other witnesses who didn't mention it and the guy in the video did not say he charged at him but did say he came towards the officer.
> 
> To humor you, if Brown did charge the officer after the officer's gun was already drawn (Because that's what unarmed men do) then I would expect the officer to fire a few shots. What cannot be explained even with "Charging" is the shot at the top of Brown's head. Brown would of have had his face looking directly to the ground with his body leaned over quite a bit for a 6'4 man to be shot at the top of the head while running. Which doesn't make a lot of sense.
> 
> Also, I posted multiple other witness that mentioned nothing of the "Charging". Are you automatically disqualifying them or just giving a scenario?



All of which doesn't mention the fact he even went towards the cop, one of which said he was shot in the back which has already been proven a lie. All of the shots were from the FRONT, now can I say for sure one wasn't shot when his back was turned, no I can't just as you can't say for sure he wasn't charging at him. As for him being shot in the head maybe after 5 shots hit him and the 6th one was already fired off he could have been falling at this point the bullet had already been fired and you can't bring that bullet back. 

Now if it does come out at some point that the cop shot him and the guy wasn't charging him, I'll admit I was wrong. But would you admit you was wrong if it comes out the other way?




LUCK said:


> notice how they tasered BEFORE shooting. im aware it doesnt always work, that still doesnt mean it shouldnt be first used before shooting the guy.


Didn't you already say it did always work? 



> pepper spray never fails btw. (Y)


OH but if he's to far away to justify him being shot , wouldn't he be to far away for pepper spray to even reach him?



> the point is the cops opted to use their gun first on an unarmed suspect, that isnt right. that shouldnt be their instinctive reaction to anyone that is unarmed, charging or not.


You have to bring his size in here, if he had reached the cop he could have did some damage without being armed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> All of which doesn't mention the fact he even went towards the cop, one of which said he was shot in the back which has already been proven a lie. All of the shots were from the FRONT, now can I say for sure one wasn't shot when his back was turned, no I can't just as you can't say for sure he wasn't charging at him. As for him being shot in the head maybe after 5 shots hit him and the 6th one was already fired off he could have been falling at this point the bullet had already been fired and you can't bring that bullet back.
> 
> Now if it does come out at some point that the cop shot him and the guy wasn't charging him, I'll admit I was wrong.* But would you admit you was wrong if it comes out the other way?*


Yes. My pride isn't above facts.

Keep in mind. Pretty much everyone agree's that the officer was shooting at Brown as he ran so even if he wasn't shot in the back it's not out of possibly that he just thought he got shot in the back as opposed to intentionally lying especially since he stories outside of that one inconsistency matches up with some others. 

As for Brown getting shot at while falling, yes it's possible but doesn't seem likely considering the position of other bullets.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

MoveMent said:


> Yes. My pride isn't above facts.
> 
> Keep in mind. Pretty much everyone agree's that the officer was shooting at Brown as he ran so even if he wasn't shot in the back it's not out of possibly that he just thought he got shot in the back as opposed to intentionally lying especially since he stories outside of that one inconsistency matches up with some others.
> 
> As for Brown getting shot at while falling, yes it's possible but doesn't seem likely considering the position of other bullets.


Well good at least you'd be willing to admit that, it show's you're at least open minded.

Now, here is a possibility to that. what if he shot his gun just to try and get him to stop hints why the bullet did not hit him that was supposedly shot? It's not to far fetched to think that maybe he was just giving a warning shot or a shot to make him think maybe I should stop running. But instead of it working that way he could have charged at him.

Would he not fall forward if he was running at a forward motion fast enough? I really have no idea which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I read an article saying he was shot six times and only the last shot was fatal. So the first five shots he would have survived?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Well good at least you'd be willing to admit that, it show's you're at least open minded.
> 
> Now, here is a possibility to that. what if he shot his gun just to try and get him to stop hints why the bullet did not hit him that was supposedly shot? It's not to far fetched to think that maybe he was just giving a warning shot or a shot to make him think maybe I should stop running. But instead of it working that way he could have charged at him.
> 
> Would he not fall forward if he was running at a forward motion fast enough? I really have no idea which is why I'm asking.


Possible but not definite. 

My reason for speculation is because in the autopsy other than the shot at the top of the head there's a shot to his eye and shots to his arm. The position of the shots are consistent with his hands being raised in surrender (Not definite) and the shot to the eye was most likely him standing instead of leaning. Had he been leaning/charging the shots to the arm would possibly look different considering the way people position there arms when running.

That is mostly my own speculation but it is confirmed that the shots to the arm are at least consistent with the story that Brown had his arms raised in surrender.



Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> I read an article saying he was shot six times and only the last shot was fatal. So the first five shots he would have survived?


Yes and no.

The first five shots wouldn't have killed him instantly. So with immediate treatment it is possible but not guaranteed he could of survived. The last shot to the top of the head was indeed fatal and not survivable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Didn't you already say it did always work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i never said that. i said taser works on anyone, not that it always works.

i never said he was too far away from being shot, i said the cop should have used other means to subdue him due to the fact he was unarmed.

"did some damage" that's 1) if he got to him after being sprayed/tasered 2) better than the cop shooting him to death. a wounded cop is better than a dead person.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

MoveMent said:


> Possible but not definite.
> 
> My reason for speculation is because in the autopsy other than the shot at the top of the head there's a shot to his eye and shots to his arm. The position of the shots are consistent with his hands being raised in surrender (Not definite) and the shot to the eye was most likely him standing instead of leaning. Had he been leaning/charging the shots to the arm would possibly look different considering the way people position there arms when running.
> 
> That is mostly my own speculation but it is confirmed that the shots to the arm are at least consistent with the story that Brown had his arms raised in surrender.


Good points.

Here's is one other possibility, giving his size and knowing what he could do(him, not me or any of us) if he was charging towards the cop could he had been in a position to maybe tackle the officer? Would that at all change any position of his body? I've seen people run one way but when going for a tackle run a completely different way. I do know for the most part if you're going to tackle someone you're leaning forward just slightly to give a little more impact.




LUCK said:


> no i never said that. i said taser works on anyone, not that it always works.
> 
> i never said he was too far away from being shot, i said the cop should have used other means to subdue him due to the fact he was unarmed.
> 
> "did some damage" that's 1) if he got to him after being sprayed/tasered 2) better than the cop shooting him to death. a wounded cop is better than a dead person.


Pretty sure you did, even before what I'm about to post but let's see.



Priceless Blaze said:


> I like to know what the people who think the cop shouldn't have shot him would have done. *For the taser thing, sometimes that doesn't work.* The guy was CHARGING AT HIM! I guess the cop should have just put his damn hands up and said "STOP!" I swear some people are idiots. If someone that size was running at you, and you had a damn gun you'd shoot his ass also. ALSO stop calling him a damn kid, at 18 you can be charged as a damn adult so you should be considered one.





LUCK said:


> how? examples. the only time it wouldnt work is if you fuck it up yourself.


What I have in bold from my post, you had in bold when you replied. Look at what you said. "the only time it wouldnt work is if you fuck it up yourself." which is false, they aren't always 100%

Now as for the you didn't say he was to far away, no you didn't but it was being said in this thread he was 35 feet away, does paper spray go that far? If not how would that have worked?

Now, who's to say he wouldn't have shot killed the cop if he could have got to him?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Good points.
> 
> Here's is one other possibility, giving his size and knowing what he could do(him, not me or any of us) if he was charging towards the cop could he had been in a position to maybe tackle the officer? Would that at all change any position of his body? I've seen people run one way but when going for a tackle run a completely different way. I do know for the most part if you're going to tackle someone you're leaning forward just slightly to give a little more impact.


If he was tackling yes but most likely if he was going for that position he would of had to of been within reasonable distance to the officer at that point before assuming a tackling position. As of now we know the officer wasn't closer than 3 feet to Brown because there was no residue on his body but that could possibly change when the autopsy of his clothes are performed on.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

MoveMent said:


> If he was tackling yes but most likely if he was going for that position he would of had to of been within reasonable distance to the officer at that point before assuming a tackling position. As of now we know the officer wasn't closer than 3 feet to Brown because there was no residue on his body but that could possibly change when the autopsy of his clothes are performed on.


Any possible idea on how long it will be until we know that info? 

This next statement I'm making isn't to justify what happened, but this just goes to show that you shouldn't run from the cops to start with and should just let things go to court. If the cop really did pull him into his car and all the stuff from before the shooting took place really happened, he could have won in court.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the complications listed in your article were due to clothing and misfire. both of those are on the cop not hitting the guy in the right spot and fucking it up himself. im not saying it's easy to use a taser, but that is still on the cop for screwing it up.

and if the guy is charging at him then be would get in range of the pepper spray...


why would he kill the cop? he didnt kill the store clerk when it was a physical altercation. this is just useless speculation now, most unarmed people dont end up killin a cop and i doubt there's many caases of it.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

LUCK said:


> the complications listed in your article were due to clothing and misfire. both of those are on the cop not hitting the guy in the right spot and fucking it up himself. im not saying it's easy to use a taser, but that is still on the cop for screwing it up.
> 
> and if the guy is charging at him then be would get in range of the pepper spray...
> 
> ...


Which could have happened at this point also, but I'm willing to admit that it was on the cop.

again, I'm just going by the fact he was 35 feet away(as said by someone in this very thread defending Brown) 

It's said(which could be a lie) he reached for his gun at one point, so he already tried getting the cops gun supposedly, if he got the cop down he could have taken his gun and shot him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Any possible idea on how long it will be until we know that info?
> 
> This next statement I'm making isn't to justify what happened, but this just goes to show that you shouldn't run from the cops to start with and should just let things go to court. If the cop really did pull him into his car and all the stuff from before the shooting took place really happened, he could have won in court.


They last of the autopsy's should be down soon I believe but there isn't a exact date.

There are parts of the Mike Brown story I refuse to believe because it doesn't make sense but the Mike Brown coming towards the cop I haven't completely dismissed because it is possible but an unarmed man charging an officer who's weapon is drawn is highly unlikely. It is possible that Brown came towards him with his hands in the air since most witnesses said his hands were up in surrender and the one video of the guy who says Brown came towards the cop doesn't confirm or deny if his hands were up.

Another thing that makes me skeptical is that the PD said Brown assaulted the Officer but if he had assaulted him there story becomes a lot more credible if they release pictures of the officer after the incident. The fact they didn't makes it seem like that was a lie and there were no wounds to show.

Also the PD released the video of Mike Brown and the cigars but didn't release the full video. Here you can see Brown paying for cigars

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maA1FUJqhew

Now whether he didn't have enough money or whatever reason the confrontation with the store clerk happened I don't know but they've been running a smear campaign on Brown instead of presenting all the facts. 

We all know cops protect cops. I just want to see a fair trial happen because these Ferguson/St. Louis County Police are acting too sketchy to trust.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

It is entirely possible that Brown has a massive ego-boost after robbing the store and thought he could get away with anything. The cop came up to confront him, only for Brown to fight back because he thought he was this big tough guy. 

Listen, if a cop stops you, you fucking stop. Plain and simple. If you don't, your risking your life. They had no way to know if Brown had a gun on him or not, no way to know if he was in any gangs or kliqs. One the cop had his gun out and told Brown to stop, the most common sense thing anyone else would do is stop. I think Brown acted out of rage and ego, and tried to assault the cop, which was when the cop pulled the trigger. It's not like him and his buddy were taking a walk down the street when suddenly the cop pulled up and shot him in the head. I know that what alot of the protesters want to believe, but I highly doubt that happened. 

And the rioters can go fuck themselves, all of them. There's no reason to damage personal property and businesses. None at all.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> It is entirely possible that Brown has a massive ego-boost after robbing the store and thought he could get away with anything. The cop came up to confront him, only for Brown to fight back because he thought he was this big tough guy.
> 
> Listen, if a cop stops you, you fucking stop. Plain and simple.


Mike Brown stole nothing. I don't understand how the bullet wounds to the inside of his arms show anything except that he died while surrendering.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

samizayn said:


> Mike Brown stole nothing. I don't understand how the bullet wounds to the inside of his arms show anything except that he died while surrendering.



If he stole nothing, how do you explain him assaulting the cop?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

He clearly stole something, there's surveillance camera footage showing him do it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

> Listen, if a cop stops you, you fucking stop. Plain and simple.


There is clearly more to this story than "if a cop stops you, you stop". Even that doesn't justify force or murdering somebody. Take your strawman and go home.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Support-Officer-Darren-Wilson/1479386795641881


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

'Grey's Anatomy' Star Jesse Williams Schools CNN On Michael Brown Case

Mr. Williams has put into precise detail my frustrations with Michael Brown's murder and the aftermath. It seems that only Blacks are held to the standard of being "perfect" victims. Our every mistake and poor judgment is used as a justification for fatalities. There is a double standard.

It's unfortunate that the police officer is receiving so much support but I'm not surprised. 

Attorney General Eric Holder is expected in Ferguson today.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

The main point of all this should still be, don't break the damn law, don't run from cops, and again DON'T BREAK THE LAW! It doesn't matter if the law he broke is a good enough reason to shoot him or not. If he DIDN'T break the damn law in the first place he wouldn't have been shot.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Michael Brown was shot six times and at least twice in the head. How is that reaction justified in regards to possibly stealing cigars? It was excessive and crossed the line into murder. Furthermore, multiple witnesses have stated that Brown raised his arms in surrender. There was no need for the rounds of bullets.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_Saw some live footage on the news last night. A bunch of people walking around acting like idiots. _


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> The main point of all this should still be, don't break the damn law, don't run from cops, and again DON'T BREAK THE LAW! It doesn't matter if the law he broke is a good enough reason to shoot him or not. If he DIDN'T break the damn law in the first place he wouldn't have been shot.


fpalm

There are no words.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> _Saw some live footage on the news last night. A bunch of people walking around acting like idiots. _


Are you REALLY surprised?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Empress said:


> Michael Brown was shot six times and at least twice in the head. How is that reaction justified in regards to possibly stealing cigars? It was excessive and crossed the line into murder. Furthermore, multiple witnesses have stated that Brown raised his arms in surrender. There was no need for the rounds of bullets.


Again, had he just obeyed the law to start with he'd be fine. If it's ever fully confirmed he did surrender than shooting him was to far yes, but I'm not going to be shot because I ain't going to break the law.



Karma101 said:


> fpalm
> 
> There is no words.


Are you saying he would have been shot if he didn't break any laws?

People act as if he's a fully innocent guy.

As I said back with the thing in New York where the cop chocked the guy. I've been stopped by the police before and you want to know why I'm still alive? Because I didn't try to run, I didn't try attacking the cop, only thing I did was get nervous because of laws my cousin had told me about, lied about my age and got arrested. Didn't back talk the cop even thought I knew it was dumb of him to arrest me. When my court date came up, told the judge what happened and it was off my record. If he truly didn't do anything wrong and just let the cop do his JOB he could had went to court and be fine.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Priceless Blaze said:


> The main point of all this should still be, don't break the damn law, don't run from cops, and again DON'T BREAK THE LAW! It doesn't matter if the law he broke is a good enough reason to shoot him or not. If he DIDN'T break the damn law in the first place he wouldn't have been shot.


When you do break the law, you're not supposed to be executed on the spot. You get due process. Obviously charging an armed man is an extremely bad idea. It's such a bad idea, it's really hard to believe.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

If I owned a business in that area, I would invest in turrets.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

MrMister said:


> When you do break the law, you're not supposed to be executed on the spot. You get due process. Obviously charging an armed man is an extremely bad idea. It's such a bad idea, it's really hard to believe.


Still, don't break the law. It is a bad idea, and where you find it hard to believe, who's to say Brown believed he'd not be shot? He probably figured the cop would so something else and unlucky for him that wasn't the case. Just because it's a bad idea and it's hard to believe doesn't mean he didn't do it.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Brown KNEW he had just committed a crime. The cop didn't know he was a robbery suspect, but Brown did not know that the cop didn't know. It doesn't matter. Assuming the latest info is correct, a rather large adult assaulted an armed person and was put down, rightfully so. It doesn't matter if it was a cop. If someone was charging at me like that, I would pump them full of rounds as well.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

PraXitude said:


> Brown KNEW he had just committed a crime. The cop didn't know he was a robbery suspect, but Brown did not know that the cop didn't know. It doesn't matter. Assuming the latest info is correct, a rather large adult assaulted an armed person and was put down, rightfully so. It doesn't matter if it was a cop. If someone was charging at me like that, I would pump them full of rounds as well.


Exactly, anyone would. Not everyone here will admit it because they want to seem like they are fighting some great cause, but anyone with half a damn brain who had someone charging at them would shoot the damn person. When it comes down to possibly your life or their life do you want to be the one going home or the one being put in the ground?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Empress said:


> 'Grey's Anatomy' Star Jesse Williams Schools CNN On Michael Brown Case
> 
> Mr. Williams has put into precise detail my frustrations with Michael Brown's murder and the aftermath. It seems that only Blacks are held to the standard of being "perfect" victims. Our every mistake and poor judgment is used as a justification for fatalities. There is a double standard.
> 
> ...


The victim playing on behalf of blacks is just unreal. Now we expect them to be "perfect victims"? Okay.

If it turns out that Mike Brown really did have his hands up in surrender I would defend him of course because you can't have the cops shooting someone after they've already given up. That's a really slippery slope if we start allowing that. Doesn't mean I need to feel sorry for him though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's a difference between shooting a person and unloading the clip.



Priceless Blaze said:


> Still, don't break the law. It is a bad idea, and where you find it hard to believe, who's to say Brown believed he'd not be shot? He probably figured the cop would so something else and unlucky for him that wasn't the case. Just because it's a bad idea and it's hard to believe doesn't mean he didn't do it.


Well yeah it's possible. I'm just saying it's unlikely. People lie all the time, and the charging could be a lie. That's my point.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

PraXitude said:


> Are you REALLY surprised?


_
Surprised? No. But after the first ten minutes, I kinda wanted something to happen. Never did though, just everyone walking in circles yelling and some dude sitting on the curb talking to himself._


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Are you saying he would have been shot if he didn't break any laws?


Don't break the law guys, you might get shot.

Driving 5mph over the speed limit? Dead.
Smoking weed? Dead.
Littering? Dead.

Breaking any kind of law is such a justifiable reason for someone to die.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Karma101 said:


> Don't break the law guys, you might get shot.
> 
> Driving 5mph over the speed limit? Dead.
> Smoking weed? Dead.
> ...


I think people that steal should go to prison for at least 5 years. You have to be bad for stealing anything in person. Something is very wrong if people are pissed off that somebody got killed when he was bringing it upon himself


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

MrMister said:


> There's a difference between shooting a person and unloading the clip.
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah it's possible. I'm just saying it's unlikely. * People lie all the time*, and the charging could be a lie. That's my point.


OH PEOPLE LIE? so maybe just maybe, if you think about it the people saying he was all innocent are you know, lying?



Karma101 said:


> Don't break the law guys, you might get shot.
> 
> Driving 5mph over the speed limit? Dead.
> Smoking weed? Dead.
> ...


Way to take what I said out of context. I didn't say he was shot because he broke the law, I'm saying if he didn't break the law he wouldn't have been shot. Simple as that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sure they could all be lying telling the same/similar lie. The story that doesn't have an unarmed man charging an armed one is simply more believable. I'm not saying I know what happened by the way.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

TBH, I wonder what the racial makeup of the people that say he is innocent. Are all black people in Missouri in agreement that he was innocent. Are all white people in Missouri saying the cop should have the right to kill him because he was being assaulted? Very interested to find this out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Blaze, let me put it to you another way. I tend to believe the multiple eye witness accounts over the shooter's story that involves something unlikely. I can't know what happened based on the information I've heard and read though.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Sure they could all be lying telling the same/similar lie. The story that doesn't have an unarmed man charging an armed one is simply more believable. I'm not saying I know what happened by the way.


and I already said I'd admit I was wrong if it's proven, I just think he was dumb to commit any crime to start with. 

AGAIN I'm stating that breaking the law does not = getting shot. 

BUT if he didn't break the law that = he'd be alive.

Breaking the law i.e robbing a store is not a reason to shoot a man, but if he did charge at him, that is.



MrMister said:


> Blaze, let me put it to you another way. I tend to believe the multiple eye witness accounts over the shooter's story that involves something unlikely. I can't know what happened based on the information I've heard and read though.


Fair enough. Once everything fully comes out I'll be willing to admit I was wrong if I am, just like I'm sure you will be. Just like MoveMent said he will. Hopefully others will as well no matter which side they are on in this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And I'd agree that IF Brown did charge the cop, he made the worst decision of his life for sure. I'm still not sold that the killing would be justified, but I'd certainly understand a cop opening fire under that circumstance.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Way to take what I said out of context. I didn't say he was shot because he broke the law, I'm saying if he didn't break the law he wouldn't have been shot. Simple as that.


1. You still don't know what actually happened.
2. What is your point? This doesn't justify his killing in any way. Stop trying to deflect blame from the police on to the person who was actually murdered.
3. Breaking the law isn't necessarily a bad thing, you made a blanket statement saying that people who break the law are putting themselves into a position where its ok that they can get shot.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> 1. You still don't know what actually happened.
> 2. What is your point? This doesn't justify his killing in any way. Stop trying to deflect blame from the police on to the person who was actually murdered.
> 3. Breaking the law isn't necessarily a bad thing, you made a blanket statement saying that people who break the law are putting themselves into a position where its ok that they can get shot.


1. You don't either

2. I didn't say it did, I'm just saying if he would had not did the things he did, he'd not be dead right now.

3. Breaking the law is bad when it's something that's worthy of being a law. Robbing, and charging at a cop(if that did happen) is bad thing. Again, I never said it's ok to shoot because someone broke the law, but not stealing is probably a good thing NOT to do. It's like your name says, Karma 101.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

At the end of the day, I just hope police across the nation are re-trained on how to handle situations that require such delicacy especially when making such split decisions in the heat of the moment. How do you do that though? Not sure, but firing 6 shots at an unarmed man coming at you? I think the police have been taught how to handle situations without using deadly force. After All, that should be their last resort. The problem is, they are going to their last resort many times without going through the ones before that one which clearly shows the discconection 


Maybe Im wrong, but this situation, and the reaction and whatnot, could all be resolved with better educating(not talking academics) of everyone involved. Too many talking, not enough listening.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

MrMister said:


> And I'd agree that IF Brown did charge the cop, he made the worst decision of his life for sure. I'm still not sold that the killing would be justified, but I'd certainly understand a cop opening fire under that circumstance.


If you are assaulted, then it's justified, especially if you're an average sized person and you are being charged by a 6'4" 300lb man. This is a wrestling forum... I'm sure we can find wrestlers that compare to Brown's size. lol

Anyway, I am just disgusted by those professional (since many are from out of town) protestors. Do those people have jobs?

Also, WTF is Holder doing there? Does he plan on giving illegal guns to the St. Louis drug gangs? :

I hope those businesses being damaged are insured.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> 3. Breaking the law is bad when it's something that's worthy of being a law.


I'm glad you clarified that.

Don't make blanket statements next time.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> I'm glad you clarified that.
> 
> Don't make blanket statements next time.


To be more clear.

Something like smoking pot isn't something that should be a law. Drinking if you're under 21(and I say over 16..even if the law should be 18) shouldn't be a law. They aren't what I'd consider something bad. Robbing a store would be bad, trying to attack a cop(or anyone for that matter) would be bad. If he didn't do them two last things, would be be alive right now? Yes.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

edit: rereading case notes


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Keeping yourself out of shit situations saves your ass from a shit situation. I know for a fact there are a lot of crooked ass cops out there, but I never put myself in a situation to have to deal with them. 

Disregarding the robbery, the officer was said to have told Brown and his friend to get off the street, an officer may do this for two reasons. He is, depending on the area, prevent a possible jay walking violation or just simply correcting a possible safety hazard Brown may cause for walking in the street. Some may say he is just being a dick and profiling the guy. But if Brown hadn't been in the middle of the street the officer would have no reason to stop or ask him to move off the street.

Lets continue to assume the officer is a douche and is looking for an excuse to abuse his authority. If Brown merely complies with everything the officer asks, the cop has nothing on him. But these kind of officers are looking for you to fuck up, his initial reason for stopping you may be bullshit, but if you fuck up now he's got you.

Now you might say all cops should not be douches and we wouldn't have these kinda problems, but that's impossible. Why do you think I don't go walking through certain neighborhoods with flashy jewelry and clothes in the middle of the night? I mean I should have right to walk where I want without fear of getting mugged, but I can't. If those that live in certain neighborhoods weren't thieving assholes I wouldn't have a problem, but they are, so I keep my ass away from that situation.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

We had riots like this in London, at least your cops have guns !!!





that was a joke by the way, this is a terrible, complex affair that we as simple forum dwellers can't hope to fully understand the intricacies of


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> 3. Breaking the law isn't necessarily a bad thing, you made a blanket statement saying that people who break the law are putting themselves into a position where its ok that they can get shot.


Walking out of a store without paying for something = not a good reason to shoot somebody.

Charging at an armed cop and possibly trying to take his gun away from him = totally a good reason to shoot somebody.

The fact that he just robbed the store doesn't really have any barring on this case since the cop that shot him wasn't responding to that call, sure it may be proof that the dude was a thug and not some innocent college bound kid with a heart of gold like his parents would have you believe, but still has doesn't really have anything to do with the shooting and whether or not is was justified. The entire things hinges on whether or not he really did attack the cop and try to take his gun, and until we know all the facts (which we may never fully know tbh) there's really no way to pass judgment here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Eric Holder is on the case, thank goodness! 

But who will watch the watchers?

http://www.wnd.com/2014/08/slain-moms-family-wheres-holders-outrage-for-us/



> Slain mom's family: Where's Holder's outrage for us?
> Justice ignores unarmed black woman's killing by cops
> 
> WASHINGTON – Attorney General Eric Holder is in Ferguson, Missouri, ostensibly to investigate the shooting of an unarmed African-American by a white police officer.
> ...


Yet another instance in which the same federal overlords who ostensibly seek to uncover the "truth" in one instance out in Missouri are sheepishly allowing an incident on their own turf conducted by their own officers to go by the wayside. 

Yes, it's a conservative website but the story is the story. That's why it's useful to peruse decent left-leaning websites when purported "right-wingers" have their hands on the State's steering wheel and decent right-leaning websites when purported "left-wingers" have their hands on the State's steering wheel. Amongst all of the self-serving hyperbole for their own causes they at least sporadically supply readers with sound critiques of the individuals whose hands are working the levers of the managerial apparatus.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...y-refuses-pay-medical-bills.html#post38619257

^those saying to wait out the process look silly as there is no process. protect cops at all costs, that is america. 


RIOT on pls.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LUCK said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...y-refuses-pay-medical-bills.html#post38619257
> 
> ^those saying to wait out the process look silly as there is no process. protect cops at all costs, that is america.
> 
> ...


Hope they do riot on and then when they realize they burned down and destroyed their entire town, I'll laugh when they ask for aid and assistance.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:toomanykobes


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Obviously not killing enough white people.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Or obviously not giving as much attention to those who do their jobs right compared to those who don't


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

or it's not a fucking coincidence.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

good interview


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

scrilla said:


> :toomanykobes


I think all those blacks were charging at the arresting officer.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

scrilla said:


> :toomanykobes


_Pretty sure whoever made this chart just picked the right ones to make their point. Anyone could do that and it doesn't really prove anything. Pretty sure I could find enough murdered white people and apprehended black people and say the opposite of what this chart says._


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> _Pretty sure whoever made this chart just picked the right ones to make their point. Anyone could do that and it doesn't really prove anything. Pretty sure I could find enough murdered white people and apprehended black people and say the opposite of what this chart says._


No, it's just that blacks are untrustworthy and always charging headfirst at things.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

EDIT. I'm tired


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> EDIT. I'm tired


Thank you for your input.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> _Pretty sure whoever made this chart just picked the right ones to make their point. Anyone could do that and it doesn't really prove anything. Pretty sure I could find enough murdered white people and apprehended black people and say the opposite of what this chart says._


Exactly, it's not a race thing. It doesn't matter your race if you do stupid shit like charge a cop you're gonna be shot.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, the media has been awfully quiet about this.

http://www.inquisitr.com/1412236/dillon-taylor-police-shooting/

White people nationwide have begun to protest by going to their jobs and contributing to society. Let's not even get going on the fact that the media was salivating at the idea of a white cop shooting a black man, but refuses to mention the race of a black cop that shot a white man.

But I digress, let's put this whole mess into perspective






So it's not a big deal when 40 percent of homicides in this country are black on black, it shouldn't even make the news when a black cop kills a white kid, but a white cop kills a black kid and it warrants a fucking war.

There's your racism.

By all means, though. Post pictures that show your incorrect, narrow minded side of the story because the truth is so far out of your grasp you couldn't reach it if you tried.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Just going to leave this here

http://www.wnd.com/2014/08/black-cop-kills-white-man-media-hide-race/


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

It's to the point some people don't give a shit about the kid and it's an excuse to loot shit and be violent. Just like the riots in the UK a few years ago which got totally out of hand.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/58304981-78/police-taylor-lake-salt.html.csp

Here's another thing for the same story I posted above. Yet no one is making a big deal over this I wonder why.


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

To be fair, neither of the stories deserve riots but this stuff shouldn't happen by police officers either. Despite race obviously playing a factor when it shouldn't we're always going to have stuff like this in the world and people are always going to see different races differently. It's shitty but that's just how we humans are.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

ChipsDaily said:


> To be fair, neither of the stories deserve riots but this stuff shouldn't happen by police officers either. Despite race obviously playing a factor when it shouldn't we're always going to have stuff like this in the world and people are always going to see different races differently. It's shitty but that's just how we humans are.


At least with the one I posted the cop had a camera on him, so it's going to be seen rather he was in the right or not. All cops need that to protect themselves from things like this. My main point being is that it happens with whites also, but you never hear about it because it's never made that big of a deal but when a black person gets shot it is. Which just adds to what was said earlier where you can make one of them charts with whites being shot and blacks not.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kind of a different story when one is shot running away and with his hands up and the other is shot reaching for his pants. It's another pointless accident but that one at least I can see where it went wrong.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Kind of a different story when one is shot running away and with his hands up and the other is shot reaching for his pants. It's another pointless accident but that one at least I can see where it went wrong.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If he was running away how are the shots in the front? The only damn difference here is one is white and one is black, white's can be shot and it's ok but black's get shot and it's a race thing.


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

It's because white people don't make a fuss over things like this as much as black people. It may sound racist but when a black kid gets shot, they all support each other through it as one and will take that side no matter weather the kid was in the wrong or not.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

ChipsDaily said:


> It's because white people don't make a fuss over things like this as much as black people. It may sound racist but when a black kid gets shot, they all support each other through it as one and will take that side no matter weather the kid was in the wrong or not.


That's really it, this kid could be a straight up asshole and he'd still be supported. To me if the white one who got shot was trying to do something like attack the cop(we'll know exactly what happened once the video is out) he deserved to be shot. Same with Brown here, if he really did charge at the cop he got what he had coming.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> If he was running away how are the shots in the front? The only damn difference here is one is white and one is black, white's can be shot and it's ok but black's get shot and it's a race thing.


I thought witnesses said he was shot AT while running away, then killed when he turned around with his hands up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I thought witnesses said he was shot AT while running away, then killed when he turned around with his hands up.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's what is said, but as stated above blacks will stick with blacks. So it's no way to know if that's true or not. The fact he already robbed a store and tried to run from the cop which are both stupid things makes it believable for me he'd charge at the cop. 

Now, what do you think the reason is the other isn't being reported? It has people protesting it. Mainly people who know the guy but if I read right it's no riots. Is that why it's not being reported? I just find it funny how people here tried to make it a out to be a thing that only happens to blacks, yet I just proved that wrong and if I looked I could probably find more stories of whites being shot by cops.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Kevin Sorbo -- Calls Ferguson Protesters 'Animals' and 'Losers'*










Kevin Sorbo unleashed a crazy rant on Facebook about the unrest in Ferguson ... accusing protesters of using the shooting of Michael Brown as "an excuse to be the losers these animals truly are."

The former "Hercules" star, who's a die-hard conservative, said on Facebook, "Ferguson riots have very little to do with the shooting of the young man."

He thinks the rioters are people who failed in life and need to cast blame for their shortcomings.

He wrote, "Hopefully this is a reminder to the African Americans ( I always thought we just Americans. Oh, well.) that their President the [sic] voted in has only made things worse for them, not better."

Sorbo then proceeded to paste the contents of a recent article from the Jewish World Review entitled, "Media Clueless About the Inner City."

We reached out to Sorbo's rep. So far, no comment.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/21/kevin-sorbo-ferguson-racist-facebook-rant/#ixzz3B2awY0wP


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

Priceless Blaze said:


> That's really it, this kid could be a straight up asshole and he'd still be supported. To me if the white one who got shot was trying to do something like attack the cop(we'll know exactly what happened once the video is out) he deserved to be shot. Same with Brown here, if he really did charge at the cop he got what he had coming.


The only reason why I'm skeptical is apparently there's reports of witnesses saying that the kid had out his hands up. Which doesn't add up to the cops story because he said he reached for something. We will never know the full story properly of this because of the lack of hard evidence.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

News on Ferguson cop Wilson badly beaten before shooting. 



> Darren Wilson, the Ferguson, Mo., police officer whose fatal shooting of Michael Brown touched off more than a week of demonstrations, suffered severe facial injuries, including an orbital (eye socket) fracture, and was nearly beaten unconscious by Brown moments before firing his gun, a source close to the department's top brass told FoxNews.com.
> 
> “The Assistant (Police) Chief took him to the hospital, his face all swollen on one side,” said the insider. “He was beaten very severely.”
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/08/2...en-before-shooting-michael-brown-says-source/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad 90s Hercules weighed in on the subject. I was waiting for his opinion.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hopefully Xena chimes in, next.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Priceless Blaze said:


> That's what is said, but as stated above blacks will stick with blacks. So it's no way to know if that's true or not. The fact he already robbed a store and tried to run from the cop which are both stupid things makes it believable for me he'd charge at the cop.


If only there was a white eye witness

Comes down to weather or not he charged the cop, hopefully one of those cameras caught what went down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

There's one thing that is hilarious about this whole situation. Let's say it has absolutely zero to do with race. Why is it acceptable in the United States for cops to open fire for nearly every situation? Why is their police force militarized? They seem to be the only first world country that pulls this shit constantly. Citizens should be concerned about this!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> If only there was a white eye witness
> 
> Comes down to weather or not he charged the cop, hopefully one of those cameras caught what went down.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hopefully, I'll be waiting for something to have been caught on video. I find it hard to believe someone wasn't recording something. If cops were in front of my house or something I'd grab a camera and start recording, not because I think the cop would do anything but because it be something to have on camera.


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

Lou_Skunt said:


> There's one thing that is hilarious about this whole situation. Let's say it has absolutely zero to do with race. Why is it acceptable in the United States for cops to open fire for nearly every situation? Why is their police force militarized? They seem to be the only first world country that pulls this shit constantly. Citizens should be concerned about this!


Yeah that's true, I'm pretty sure that cop is trained to be able to control the kid and I'm sure he's confident he can handle him without having to withdraw a fire arm.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lou_Skunt said:


> There's one thing that is hilarious about this whole situation. Let's say it has absolutely zero to do with race. Why is it acceptable in the United States for cops to open fire for nearly every situation? Why is their police force militarized? They seem to be the only first world country that pulls this shit constantly. Citizens should be concerned about this!


:clap

It is very alarming. Unfortunately, I've seen many excusing the excessive force used by the police because the protesters have been written off as "animals". No one should turn a blind eye to the increasing use of military tactics. The cops who employ these drastic measures only become more emboldened.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_Some of what Sorbo said was right. 

Oh that's right, he's an actor. His opinion means less because he's famous. How could I forget._


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Lou_Skunt said:


> There's one thing that is hilarious about this whole situation. Let's say it has absolutely zero to do with race. Why is it acceptable in the United States for cops to open fire for nearly every situation? Why is their police force militarized? They seem to be the only first world country that pulls this shit constantly. Citizens should be concerned about this!


It is quite the coincidence that portraying this as a race crime in the media masks the fact that there is a militarized police force attacking civilians.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_If it was a race thing, we'd be seeing Al Sharpton every week. He was on the Trayvon Martin stuff within minutes. But I haven't him on this story even once. Why? Because it's not about race and that's how he always gets attention, by being the self-proclaimed 'leader of the black people'._


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

lolwut?

This is 2 billion percent a race thing.

It was demanded that the race of the officer be released so the people would know if a white man shot a black man.

This was treated as a race issue from the moment it happened.










Hands up, don't shoot isn't about black and white people... It's about black people.

You can't find an article on the planet about this that doesn't mention race.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If what his wife said on twitter was legit it most certainly could have been a race thing tbf

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_I have yet to hear reporters talk about race. So far, all I've heard is about police corruption. It's way more about the police than race. And there were white people in those streets too._


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> _If it was a race thing, we'd be seeing Al Sharpton every week. He was on the Trayvon Martin stuff within minutes. But I haven't him on this story even once. Why? Because it's not about race and that's how he always gets attention, by being the self-proclaimed 'leader of the black people'._


Al Sharpton has been heavily involved in this case. As for his reputation, he gets a bad one. If it weren't for Sharpton, many of these situations of racial injustice would not get any media attention. Michael Brown's death and aftermath is rooted in race.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol at not hearing about race or seeing sharpton. just proof you're not really paying attention then.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Empress said:


> Al Sharpton has been heavily involved in this case. As for his reputation, he gets a bad one. If it weren't for Sharpton, many of these situations of racial injustice would not get any media attention. Michael Brown's death and aftermath is rooted in race.


Sharpton is nothing but a snitch. Don't forget the Tawana Brawley hoax.

Brown's death had nothing to do with his race, and everything to do with him acting like a drugged-out violent thug who assaulted an armed cop. He deserves a Darwin Award.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

51 pages in, now scrilla and I agree.

Did I just turn heel?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

scrilla said:


> lol at not hearing about race or seeing sharpton. just proof you're not really paying attention then.


Someone needs to tell Sharpton about the white guy in Salt Lake, oh wait that's probably okay to him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> Sharpton is nothing but a snitch. Don't forget the Tawana Brawley hoax.
> 
> Brown's death had nothing to do with his race, and everything to do with him acting like a drugged-out violent thug who assaulted an armed cop. He deserves a Darwin Award.


I've never claimed Rev. Al Sharpton is perfect but if it weren't for him, many instances of racial injustice would fly under the radar. Unless you believe there is equity among the races. If there was, why do blacks continually have to march, protest and in this case riot just to get a simple arrest of an officer who pumped six bullets into an unarmed 18-year-old? Even "thugs" have the right not to be executed and then have their bodies lay on the street ground for four hours.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Glad 90s Hercules weighed in on the subject. I was waiting for his opinion.


I now know which side to take officially

DAT SPONSORSHIP


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Empress said:


> I've never claimed Rev. Al Sharpton is perfect but if it weren't for him, many instances of racial injustice would fly under the radar. Unless you believe there is equity among the races. If there was, why do blacks continually have to march, protest and in this case riot just to get a simple arrest of an officer who pumped six bullets into an unarmed 18-year-old? Even "thugs" have the right not to be executed and then have their bodies lay on the street ground for four hours.


Sharpton is the one who doesn't want anyone to be treated equal, if he did he'd raise hell when stuff happens to whites also. 

This is how it breaks down for him.

Black shoots White = ok

Black shoots Black = ok

White shoots Black = Racist

For him to think that, kinda makes him seem like a racist to me.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yawn you guys out yourselves.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Can we stop blaming the kid and just admit the officer was clearly improperly trained on how to handle situations such as the one he was in?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Empress said:


> I've never claimed Rev. Al Sharpton is perfect but if it weren't for him, many instances of racial injustice would fly under the radar. Unless you believe there is equity among the races. If there was, why do blacks continually have to march, protest and in this case riot just to get a simple arrest of an officer who pumped six bullets into an unarmed 18-year-old?


http://www.texasobserver.org/james-whitehead-robert-arnold-shades-gray-orange/

^ The man in that story was killed by a black officer after they got into an argument. His friend said he was sitting in his truck when the cop walked up and shot him in the chest and the autopsy report backed up his story. The officer was never charged. He was fired but got a $600k settlement.

Point is police brutality hurts everyone and making it out to be about race is stupid.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Can we stop blaming the kid and just admit the officer was clearly improperly trained on how to handle situations such as the one he was in?



well if the 6'4 350 lbs "kid" wasn't acting like a thug, he wouldn't have got shot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SkandorAkbar said:


> well if the 6'4 350 lbs "kid" wasn't acting like a thug, he wouldn't have got shot.


You are missing the point. A licensed, certified, professional used deadly force in a situation where it wasn't needed. He should know how to handle these situations and the proper protocol and obviously he doesn't. Can't let the officer off the hook for that. It's like letting a rep off the hook for giving bad Customer service because the customer was yelling and cussing. That's not how it goes. Their job is to diffuse situations and maintain order.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> You are missing the point. A licensed, certified, professional used deadly force in a situation where it wasn't needed. He should know how to handle these situations and the proper protocol and obviously he doesn't. Can't let the officer off the hook for that. It's like letting a rep off the hook for giving bad Customer service because the customer was yelling and cussing. That's not how it goes. Their job is to diffuse situations and maintain order.


Really? What are your credentials? How do you know what proper force is? How do you know when he's justified to use deadly force?

What was he supposed to do if a large, angry man charged him? Taze him? He misses, or hits clothing or something and the cop gets the crap beaten out of him. Call for backup? What's he going to do? Politely ask a hostile attacker to wait while he tries to retreat? 

A person attacked a police officer with hostile force and was shot as a result. If someone, in casual conversation, said to you "I'm going to run over there and punch that cop in the face." I guarantee you that you'd tell him to stop being a jackass because he'd get shot. Why didn't Michael Brown have the same sense?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kincaid said:


> Really? What are your credentials? How do you know what proper force is? How do you know when he's justified to use deadly force?
> 
> What was he supposed to do if a large, angry man charged him? Taze him? He misses, or hits clothing or something and the cop gets the crap beaten out of him. Call for backup? What's he going to do? Politely ask a hostile attacker to wait while he tries to retreat?
> 
> A person attacked a police officer with hostile force and was shot as a result. If someone, in casual conversation, said to you "I'm going to run over there and punch that cop in the face." I guarantee you that you'd tell him to stop being a jackass because he'd get shot. Why didn't Michael Brown have the same sense?


 I don't know whether to provide a serious response to this or continue to believe you are trolling...


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Typical crap. People using a tragedy as an excuse to steal a few things.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Officer Darren Wilson suffered an orbital blowout fracture to his eye socket.

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-eye-socket-during-encounter-with-mike-brown/


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Officer Darren Wilson suffered an orbital blowout fracture to his eye socket.
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-eye-socket-during-encounter-with-mike-brown/


People still going to say Brown didn't do anything.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so why not IMMEDIATELY release the pictures? theu still havent.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

LUCK said:


> so why not IMMEDIATELY release the pictures? theu still havent.


Nice of you to show up days after I posted the story about the white guy being shot, I still want your opinion on that. Seeing as you was one of the ones who tried to make it out as a thing that only happens to blacks.

edit: side note, nice ass in your sig.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

John Oliver nails it:






It's funny that the most accurate and unbiased news source in America is comedians.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol i never once said it happened only to black people; i said theyre more targeted than white people and cops rarely ever face repercussions for killing people with excessive force. so about your story, did the cop actually get in shit? if not then that's another failure in the system and a reason to be pissed off.

i dont recall anyone in this thread responding to my story about the black guy that got shot while laying face down either. :toomanykobes


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

LUCK said:


> lol i never once said it happened only to black people; i said theyre more targeted than white people and cops rarely ever face repercussions for killing people with excessive force. so about your story, did the cop actually get in shit? if not then that's another failure in the system and a reason to be pissed off.
> 
> i dont recall anyone in this thread responding to my story about the black guy that got shot while laying face down either. :toomanykobes


Nothing came from it yet, but this cop had a camera on him so more will be known about it. But just like if Brown tried to get physical with the cop, if the one in Salt Lake did he deserved to be shot also. You can't just attack a cop and think it won't turn out bad for you, hell you can't attack anyone and think it won't turn out bad for you. If this was ANYONE but a cop in this story no one would give two shits about Brown being shot, but since it's a cop oh he can't protect his life anyone else would and that's BS to me. 

As far as the story you posted, I probably started really coming in this thread way after you posted it. THAT is fucked up if he was already on the ground and no threat.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Officer Darren Wilson suffered an orbital blowout fracture to his eye socket.
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-eye-socket-during-encounter-with-mike-brown/


Gateway Pundit is a random blogger and the story's been debunked.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Kincaid said:


> Gateway Pundit is a random blogger and the story's been debunked.


Okay, you're right but he did have to go to the hospital.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hospital-swollen-face-deadly-altercation.html


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he looked fine standing there for 4 hours. :draper2

you're clearly irrational though.


as are racist clowns. not saying you're one or anything.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Typical left-wing, know-it-all Brit


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/st-louis-medical-examiner-slams-brown-family-hire-172036981.html



> St. Louis Medical Examiner SLAMS Brown Family Hire
> 
> The chief medical examiner of St. Louis County, who performed the first autopsy on Michael Brown after he was shot on Aug. 9, says that she is concerned by one of the men hired by the Brown family to conduct its own exam.
> 
> ...


The Brown family needs to kick their lawyer's ass for letting this guy anywhere near the autopsy. I'm not calling the results of the private autopsy into question. Baden is considered one of the best forensic pathologist in the world. The problem is Parcells seems to be a fraud according to these articles and he has been the face of the autopsy on news programs since it was released. 



> Parcells told TheDC that the others who have accused him of improperly conducting exams “are just jealous.”


Is he a teen girl on Facebook? "All those coroners are just jelly"

Another article on him.

http://fox4kc.com/2014/08/19/shawn-...-michael-brown-autopsy-questioned-by-doctors/



> Shawn Parcells’ credentials, role in Michael Brown autopsy questioned by doctors
> 
> KANSAS CITY, Mo. — A Kansas City man is now front and center in the controversial shooting death of Michael Brown in Ferguson, Mo. Shawn Parcells owns a company that provides autopsy services, and some in the forensic community are taking issue with his involvement in this or any other case.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

scrilla said:


> he looked fine standing there for 4 hours. :draper2
> 
> you're clearly irrational though.
> 
> ...


You do know that sometimes swelling isn't just an instant thing right? Maybe he didn't see a reason to go until his face started to swell up. As far as if I'm racist or not, no I am not so good thing you didn't try to say I was.

Would you care as much if this was just something that happened between two people where neither was a cop?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

_I read the donations for the cop surpassed the Brown donations. Seems like more people support the law then the Brown family._


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope the riots in St. Louis include burning the police station to the ground.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> _I read the donations for the cop surpassed the Brown donations. Seems like more people support the law then the Brown family._


No one should be donating money to either said before all the facts come out. Why donate money to Brown if he indeed attacked the officer and it is ruled justified shooting? And why donate to Wilson if it found he killed Brown in cold blood?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> You are missing the point. A licensed, certified, professional used deadly force in a situation where it wasn't needed. He should know how to handle these situations and the proper protocol and obviously he doesn't. Can't let the officer off the hook for that. It's like letting a rep off the hook for giving bad Customer service because the customer was yelling and cussing. That's not how it goes. Their job is to diffuse situations and maintain order.


How do you know he didn't need deadly force? When you get attacked by a 300 pound guy, in particular swung on, it's going to do a lot more than daze you. When you're on the verge of getting knocked out and you're in fear for your life, most people wouldn't be thinking "maybe I should take it easy", rather they are going to be in survival mode, which is what this cop did. It's A LOT different then a customer service situation lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Rick_James said:


> How do you know he didn't need deadly force? When you get attacked by a 300 pound guy, in particular swung on, it's going to do a lot more than daze you. When you're on the verge of getting knocked out and you're in fear for your life, most people wouldn't be thinking "maybe I should take it easy", rather they are going to be in survival mode, which is what this cop did. It's A LOT different then a customer service situation lol.


He shot him 6 times...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^when you shoot you shoot to death. not entirely sure why, but that's one of their policies.

the people defending the cop at this point are hilariously ignorant and literally willing to believe anything they put out there.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

LUCK said:


> ^when you shoot you shoot to death. not entirely sure why, but that's one of their policies.
> 
> the people defending the cop at this point are hilariously ignorant and literally willing to believe anything they put out there.


Because I mean, it's not like the witness could be lying or anything.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Nothing came from it yet, but this cop had a camera on him so more will be known about it. *But just like if Brown tried to get physical with the cop, if the one in Salt Lake did he deserved to be shot also.* You can't just attack a cop and think it won't turn out bad for you, hell you can't attack anyone and think it won't turn out bad for you. If this was ANYONE but a cop in this story no one would give two shits about Brown being shot, but since it's a cop oh he can't protect his life anyone else would and that's BS to me.
> 
> As far as the story you posted, I probably started really coming in this thread way after you posted it. THAT is fucked up if he was already on the ground and no threat.


I don't see how you can agree with this statement. Deadly force is justified as a response to deadly force or if you can reasonably fear for your life. "Getting physical" is not something that should be met with deadly force.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> How do you know he didn't need deadly force? When you get attacked by a 300 pound guy, in particular swung on, it's going to do a lot more than daze you. When you're on the verge of getting knocked out and you're in fear for your life, most people wouldn't be thinking "maybe I should take it easy", rather they are going to be in survival mode, which is what this cop did. It's A LOT different then a customer service situation lol.


But cops should still be able to stop shooting once they hit an unarmed man a couple times. Here the officer managed to hit him six times. Once there were two bullets in Brown's overweight body, the cop could have jogged away and been fine.

If this was a normal person, I'd totally understand shooting until Brown stops moving, because you're going through the most traumatic experience of your life, you can't calculate the threat in the heat of the moment (and firing multiple shots in a spontaneous situation is actually a big challenge, TV makes it look simple). But this was a cop who knew he was dealing with an unarmed man. Cops are trained for these situations. I feel bad for the officer, I wish Michael Brown could serve time just for fucking up Darren Wilson's life, but Darren Wilson probably committed second degree murder.

And its not irrelevant that we have a crisis of trigger happy cops who shoot at tiny dogs and mentally challenged ppl when there's little threat. There are officers that can't comprehend when firing a weapon is necessary, or don't value the lives of others, or think that a deadly threat is always a deadly threat, even after blood is gushing out of two bullet holes in the deadly threat's body.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Because I mean, it's not like the witness could be lying or anything.


you ignore all logic to defend cops. why?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm done with this thread until all the facts are out, no one will change their mind on it until that point and even after some people will still believe what they believe.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

No proof, but it appears the shooting was justified. We won't know for sure until the investigation is complete. But haters will call him a murderer no matter which way the investigation goes.

If this is all true I would have shot him too!

CONFIRMED: Officer Darren Wilson Badly Beaten Before Mike Brown Shooting – Punched In Face, Broken Eye Socket: “He was beaten very severely”…

Mike Brown shoved Officer Wilson back into his vehicle, punched him numerous times in face in an attempt to overwhelm – firearm discharged in vehicle. Then Brown walked away; Wilson recovers pursues and attempts to stop Brown. An angry Mike Brown then reengages the officer, charging him.

http://theconservativetreehouse.com...roken-eye-socket-he-was-beaten-very-severely/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

how is that confirmed with absolutely no picture or video evidence? you guys need to fuck off with this shit that doesnt proof anything.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I guess people don't understand how firearms work. Biggest rule when using a gun is you don't point it at anyone you don't intend to kill. It is not a tool for merely immobilizing a suspect. Cops are trained to unload the whole clip. I don't ignore the facts. I am also not 100% sure why Wilson shot him, but as more information comes out it is not looking good for Brown.

The exact same thing, THE EXACT SAME THING, happened with Travon Martin. Everyone jumped down Zimmerman's throat. Claiming he just shot an innocent teen. People made the exact same claims about "facts" and "logic" and the investigation showed Zimmerman was assaulted and he was defending himself. Uhmmm, couldn't that very well be the exact same thing that happened to Wilson? I mean if the investigation shows it didn't then by all means, lock him up.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Skermac said:


> No proof, but it appears the shooting was justified. We won't know for sure until the investigation is complete. But haters will call him a murderer no matter which way the investigation goes.
> 
> If this is all true I would have shot him too!
> 
> ...


The conservative tree house is up there when it comes to my favorite URL names


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

America needs the same rule as Canada where you can only go up one on the weapon scale against the opposing person: unarmed->bat; bat-> knife; knife->gun; etc. I fail to see how it is ever necessary to kill in self defense when youre own life isnt ACTUALLY in danger.

zimmerman shot someone, after stalking them, when trayvon was unarmed. that's not necessary regardless of the fact he got his ass kicked(which happens in fights).


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I just find it hard to believe that a black teenager would walk up to a cop's car door, punch the officer in the face, and try to take his gun. I don't see any reason why Brown would approach the officer's car door, especially if he just committed a crime. If anything he would try to avoid the cop and run away. My first question would be what initiated the interaction between Brown and the cop through the car door? There isn't a reason for Brown to stay at the cop's door. Everyone knows, especially black men, reaching for a cop's gun is an automatic death sentence. I don't buy Brown being some badass black ninja trying to fight a cop with a gun. It was the same thing with the Trayvon Martin case when Zimmerman stated that Trayvon said something to effect of, "I'm going to kill you now motherfucker!" I was thinking to myself -Who talks like that?. It was funny because they portrayed 17 year old Trayvon as the Black Terminator. There is an exaggerated fear of black people in this country. I don't understand why.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

KeepinItReal said:


> But cops should still be able to stop shooting once they hit an unarmed man a couple times. Here the officer managed to hit him six times. Once there were two bullets in Brown's overweight body, the cop could have jogged away and been fine.
> 
> If this was a normal person, I'd totally understand shooting until Brown stops moving, because you're going through the most traumatic experience of your life, you can't calculate the threat in the heat of the moment (and firing multiple shots in a spontaneous situation is actually a big challenge, TV makes it look simple). But this was a cop who knew he was dealing with an unarmed man. Cops are trained for these situations. I feel bad for the officer, I wish Michael Brown could serve time just for fucking up Darren Wilson's life, but Darren Wilson probably committed second degree murder.
> 
> And its not irrelevant that we have a crisis of trigger happy cops who shoot at tiny dogs and mentally challenged ppl when there's little threat. There are officers that can't comprehend when firing a weapon is necessary, or don't value the lives of others, or think that a deadly threat is always a deadly threat, even after blood is gushing out of two bullet holes in the deadly threat's body.


I'm figuring after the first shot, he probably figured his life was still in danger. Of course we don't know what happened but one can theorize that Michael Brown was still attacking the cop or came back to attack again, and maybe that's when the cop figured "Ok I gotta kill this guy". 

I haven't been knocked out, but if I got slugged by a 300 pound guy, I'd be dazed.... I wouldn't think about jogging around. I think people believe that cops are these immortal type of people that receive training for something like that, believe me there's no training when you are almost knocked the f out lol. Cops are people too. 

Should the cop have used less bullets? Initially I'd say yes, but we don't know what this kid was really doing up until that point. I do think the media's idea of saying the cop just went up and shot him for jaywalking probably is not true. If the evidence comes back of course that this was really the case, I'd be all for the cop getting the chair, but it just doesn't sound very likely. I guess we gotta wait for the trial.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> I just find it hard to believe that a black teenager would walk up to a cop's car door, punch the officer in the face, and try to take his gun. I don't see any reason why Brown would approach the officer's car door, especially if he just committed a crime. If anything he would try to avoid the cop and run away. My first question would be what initiated the interaction between Brown and the cop through the car door? There isn't a reason for Brown to stay at the cop's door. Everyone knows, especially black men, reaching for a cop's gun is an automatic death sentence. I don't buy Brown being some badass black ninja trying to fight a cop with a gun. It was the same thing with the Trayvon Martin case when Zimmerman stated that Trayvon said something to effect of, "I'm going to kill you now motherfucker!" I was thinking to myself -Who talks like that?. It was funny because they portrayed 17 year old Trayvon as the Black Terminator. There is an exaggerated fear of black people in this country. I don't understand why.


Cops love to make stories to save their asses. They could murder the pope and get away with it if they say Jesus told them to do it. America's "justice system" has been fucked by the bureaucratic dicks that is the government who protect the thugs (police) that enforce the streets.


----------

